# RUSSIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## pawel19-87 (May 31, 2009)

*FC Lokomotiv*

2x Champion:
2002, 2004.

5x Cup Winner:
1996, 1997, 2000, 2001, 2007.

2x USSR Cup:
1936, 1957.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1044944204/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nonamecreative/2519905771/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nonamecreative/2519866577/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1677714677/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1677715103/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1678562818/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/3657663828/


----------



## Oceano (Feb 7, 2010)

Was there many times. Stadium is very comfortable and homelike  .


----------



## Oceano (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

Capacity - 28.800 
http://www.eng.fclm.ru/?club/club-info


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow very good design! respect for the architect. This stadium looks very strong for ' only' 30 000. I like the strong lines from the ring of skyboxes and there is even a little joke with these lines. 
You realy think it is a two ring stadium but when you look at the last pic you can see the two rings actualy excist out of 8 seperate stands hold together by the 'strong' lines from the skyboxes. Very nice!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great stadium, has a good capacity.*


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

It´s a beautiful stadium. Not a fan of the outside though.

Does Lokomotiv play here for every European match? I think I remember them playing in Luzhniki and got me thinking we they didn´t play here.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> Does Lokomotiv play here for every European match? I think I remember them playing in Luzhniki and got me thinking we they didn´t play here.


Yes, it does. They really played at few other stadiums in Moscow and Moscow Region during rebuilding of Lokomotiv stadium in 2000-2002. At the old Lokomotiv stadium they reached semifinals of European Cup Winners' Cup in 1997-98 and 1998-99. I'm remember semifinal in 1999 against Lazio Roma (1-1 and 0-0).






I personally was at this new stadium in those two seasons (2002-03 and 2003-04), when Lokomotiv passed first group round of the Champions League and saw matches against Real Madrid, AC Milan, Monaco, Dynamo Kyiv, Arsenal and Inter. But now, unfortunately, Lokomotiv don't playing at such European level.

*Ehhh, few years ago they kicked out Inter from Champions League:*


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

By far the most comfortable arena in Russia


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

As of now, yes. I don't know about the future Moscow stadiums, but it's by far one of my favorite Eastern European stadiums. 
I still don't understand how Lokomotiv managed to build a new stadium, practically a decade before CSKA, Spartak and even Dynamo, that look like richer teams and also have more fans in Moscow.
I heard something about them having good relationships with the government during those years but I don't know any details, something linked with Ministry of Transport in any case.
The stadium was used by teams like Spartak of CSKA in the European Cups.

Also thanks to the steep stands it always gave me the impression it's much bigger than it is ( ~28.000 ), the only minus seems to be it's location in the city, as seen in the photo above.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

PaulFCB said:


> only minus seems to be it's location in the city, as seen in the photo above.


What minus? It's located far from the central part of city, but near the Metro station "Cherkizovskaya". Is it minus for you? :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

The last photo seems to prove the contrary. It's pretty close to that forest and as I checked on Google Maps it's quite at the edge of the city and almost 10 km from the Red Square also. So we can all it anything but central. Beyond it all I can see is an industrial zone...
Having a metro station is good, but I couldn't possibly know it exists :nuts:
Of course, CL games in Russia are played at 20:30 local time, right? So by 22:30 there should be no problem in catching one but what are the Moscow Metro hours? Non-stop?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Moscow Metro hours are from 5:25 till 01:00 so it won't be a problem to catch a train


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

PaulFCB said:


> The last photo seems to prove the contrary. It's pretty close to that forest...


It's wrong scale. Yes, you can see Elk Island national park, but it's located in few minutes walk from the next Metro station - "Ulitsa Podbelskogo". It's not near the stadium. 



PaulFCB said:


> ...and as I checked on Google Maps it's quite at the edge of the city and almost 10 km from the Red Square also. So we can all it anything but central.


Do you have stadiums in historical centre of city? :nuts::nuts: This is a wrong decision. You can never find stadiums in historical centres of Roma, London, Paris, Milan and so on... Anyway, it's need to run only 22-24 minutes from the Metro station near Red Square.



PaulFCB said:


> .Beyond it all I can see is an industrial zone...


Do you mean railways? But it's not located near stadium. If I go from Metro station to the stadium, that I don't need cross the road:











PaulFCB said:


> Having a metro station is good, but I couldn't possibly know it exists :nuts: Of course, CL games in Russia are played at 20:30 local time, right?


Right.



PaulFCB said:


> So by 22:30 there should be no problem in catching one but what are the Moscow Metro hours? Non-stop?


Metro station closed in 1:00am. So, I don't see problem with it. I remember that in 2002 the last matches of group round (Barcelona-Galatasaray and Lokomotiv-Brugge) were started in 9:30pm by Moscow time and finished in 11:20pm.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is way from Metro station to the stadium:


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

Hm, why "MOSCOW - Lokomotiv Stadion (30,075)" thread is moved from "Completed" to "RUSSIA - Stadium and Arena Development News"?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

WFInsider said:


> Hm, why "MOSCOW - Lokomotiv Stadion (30,075)" thread is moved from "Completed" to "RUSSIA - Stadium and Arena Development News"?


I'm also don't understand it. This stadium was completed 9 years ago. There is no necessary in development. :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Are all users from Russia in this part of the forum must have Gagarin or others cosmonautics as their avatar? Lol


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Vandoren said:


> Are all users from Russia in this part of the forum must have Gagarin or others cosmonautics as their avatar? Lol


Why not? Konstantin Melnikov or Melnikov House is not so famous in the world.


----------



## Evgeni60rus (Apr 16, 2011)

а другие стадионы сюда добавлять нельзя?? чё только тут Лохомотский стад?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Evgeni60rus said:


> а другие стадионы сюда добавлять нельзя?? чё только тут Лохомотский стад?


I can't understand it. There was created separate thread about completed Lokomotiv stadium (like threads about Nou Camp, Wembley, Donbass Arena, etc). But due to unknown reason it was renamed into RUSSIA - Stadium and Arena Development News hno:hno:hno: I can't understand policy at this site. Why Lokomotiv stadium so special? :dunno::dunno::dunno: Following this logic, it's need, for example, to remove all posts about completed English stadiums into one thread - ENGLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News. I'm think it's possible to start new thread about Stadium and Arena Development News, but to save thread about completed stadium.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

The mods did this, because the capacity ot Lokomotiv stadium is under 30k. Only stadiums with more than 30 000 seats could have a separate thread at "Completed" section.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ yes, stadium 30k+ & arena 15k+ in capacity are the minimum requirements for their own thread.

Everything else needs to have threads like this or similar. Mods actually helped you Aleksey, usually they delete iirc.

Can locomotive expand easily and keep its aesthetics?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

PrevaricationComplex said:


> Can locomotive expand easily and keep its aesthetics?


May be, they can but for what? I don't think that anyone in the FC Lokomotiv cares about SSC forum.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Several well-known in Russia for Lokomotiv facts:
1) the weakest club in Moscow, they are called "fifth wheel of Moscow" (4-wheel drive: Spartak, CSKA, Dinamo and Torpedo)
2) Most women's club in Russia (the percentage of female fans among the fans Loko, about 50%), so one of them derogatory nicknames - lokogerls-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYqABzlqP-0&feature=player_detailpage
3) Other nicknames: railroaders, steam engines, losers.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

PrevaricationComplex said:


> ^^ yes, stadium 30k+ & arena 15k+ in capacity are the minimum requirements for their own thread.


It's 10.000 minimum for arenas to have a separate thread


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> May be, they can but for what? I don't think that anyone in the FC Lokomotiv cares about SSC forum.


:lol: That's not why I made the suggestion.:cheers:

As far as I have seen, it's one of the most advanced stadiums for a Russian team, why I asked about expansion;

1. Just curious.
2. I assumed they have European ambitions and 30k seems small for that...

Then I found my answer


> *By Konig*
> 
> Several well-known in Russia for Lokomotiv facts:
> 1) the weakest club in Moscow, they are called "fifth wheel of Moscow" (4-wheel drive: Spartak, CSKA, Dinamo and Torpedo)
> ...


BTW *Why is this a bad thing?*:nuts: Sounds like a lot of fun. Rather have lots of girls in a stadium than ugly skinheads


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

PrevaricationComplex said:


> :lol: That's not why I made the suggestion.:cheers:
> 
> As far as I have seen, it's one of the most advanced stadiums for a Russian team, why I asked about expansion;
> 
> ...


What is the relationship between European ambitions and the size of the stadium? Even in the most successful seasons of Champions League attendance of stadium was about 80-95% of its capacity. As it was mentioned, due to historical reasons Lokomotiv is not so popular as four other Moscow clubs.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> What is the *relationship* between European ambitions and the size of the stadium?


Usually, directly proportional. At least in my experience. Hence the curiosity. 



AlekseyVT said:


> Even in the most successful seasons of Champions League attendance of stadium was about 80-95% of its capacity. As it was mentioned, due to historical reasons Lokomotiv is not so popular as four other Moscow clubs.


That would be the answer in loco's case. Noted. Thank you.:cheers:


----------



## Evgeni60rus (Apr 16, 2011)

Так давайте сюда зальём Ахмат-Арену и Арену Химки, 30 000 и 18 000 вместимостью соответственно. пусть иностранцы зыркают!


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Evgeni60rus said:


> Так давайте сюда зальём Ахмат-Арену и Арену Химки, 30 000 и 18 000 вместимостью соответственно. пусть иностранцы зыркают!


Yes, you can load photos of Khimki Arena or Saturn Stadium. But Ahmat-Arena in Grozny have capacity 30.000, so it's not for this thread.


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes, you can load photos of Khimki Arena or Saturn Stadium. But Ahmat-Arena in Grozny have capacity 30.000, so it's not for this thread.


Why?There is any special rules about capacity?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Vandoren said:


> Why?There is any special rules about capacity?


I'm personally didn't find any rules at SSC, but some forumers answered me (posts #23, 24, 27):



sali_haci said:


> The mods did this, because the capacity ot Lokomotiv stadium is under 30k. Only stadiums with more than 30 000 seats could have a separate thread at "Completed" section.





PrevaricationComplex said:


> ^^ yes, stadium 30k+ & arena 15k+ in capacity are the minimum requirements for their own thread.
> 
> Everything else needs to have threads like this or similar. Mods actually helped you Aleksey, usually they delete iirc.





sali_haci said:


> It's 10.000 minimum for arenas to have a separate thread


----------



## Evgeni60rus (Apr 16, 2011)

FC *Dynamo Moscow* Arena Khimki 18,000 spectators. City Khimki


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

AlekseyVT

Честно говоря,думаю,что это какая разводка,в темах других стран никто вместительностью не парится и публикуют фото разных стадионов,будь там 5 или 35 тысяч мест.

Evgeni60rus

Wrong name.Khimki Arena don't belong to FC Dynamo,they have own stadium.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

FC Dynamo don't have their own stadium anymore. VTB Arena is just U\C and the old Dynamo arena was demolished


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Centralny stadium in Chelyabinsk (cap. 15 500) *A home stadium of FC Chelyabinsk (they play in Russia's third strongest league)



















Sorry for the pics but I wasn't able to find better ones


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Saturn Arena (cap 16 500)* It was the home stadium of FC Saturn but unfortunately this team doesn't exist anymore





































Sorry 4 the pics one more time


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

A typical Soviet arenа,* Kuban Stadium (35 200), Krasnodar* A home of FC Kuban and FC Krasnodar


----------



## Evgeni60rus (Apr 16, 2011)

*Achmat Arena* (30,400 capacity) home team Terek Grozny. Built: 2011


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes, you can load photos of Khimki Arena or Saturn Stadium. But Ahmat-Arena in Grozny have capacity 30.000, *so it's not for this thread*.



*All* Russian stadiums can be posted here, but ones above 30,000 can *also* have they're own thread You can also make separate threads for different kinds of stadiums/arenas, for example; If you have lots of arenas under 10,000 a thread about Russian hockey arenas would be welcomed, of course with capacities above 10k you should also make their own thread.

It depends on what you're interested in, If you want to document all Russian athletics stadiums for everyone to see, you can make a separate thread for that as well. etc etc etc. This thread is mostly for news/developments and anything general.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

PrevaricationComplex said:


> *All* Russian stadiums can be posted here, but ones above 30,000 can *also* have they're own thread You can also make separate threads for different kinds of stadiums/arenas, for example; If you have lots of arenas under 10,000 a thread about Russian hockey arenas would be welcomed, of course with capacities above 10k you should also make their own thread.
> 
> It depends on what you're interested in, If you want to document all Russian athletics stadiums for everyone to see, you can make a separate thread for that as well. etc etc etc. This thread is mostly for news/developments and anything general.


OK, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Mahachkala (40 000)*



Konig said:


> A leading Swiss company Botta Management Group for the management of construction projects in the sport will be engaged in designing the future of the stadium in Makhachkala.
> 
> The project concept includes not only the football stadium, but the whole complex, which will be built and covered arena for team sports, training infrastructure with multiple fields, residential infrastructure for athletes, five-star hotel and more.
> 
> Also, the project will engage a company IMG.


----------



## Nneznajka (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

А Грозный зачем в этот список включать,если он уже построен и,соответственно, прогресса в строительстве ждать не стоит?


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Megasport Arena (Moscow)








sc olympiyskiy (Moscow)








SCC Peterburgskiy (St. Petersburg)


----------



## Munich's Red Pride (Jul 2, 2011)

Can somebody give me an appreciation if i will reach the stadium of lokomotive moskva on sunday 7 o´clock in time when my plane will arrive at airport domodedovo at 3.45

so i think first a must throgh passport control, and then the way to the stadium.

Thank yor for your helping


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Well,in Russia if says that you plane arrived at 3.45 it's doesn't mean that it really arrive at 3.45.From airport you need car or train to the city,you can use train aeroexpress.It's about hour or hour and half on bus.From station Paveletskay to Cherkizovskay about 40 minutes by subway.Lokomotiv stadium very close to the subway.I guess you are reach stadium in time.


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

*Completed:

MOSCOW - Olimpiyskiy Kompleks Luzhniki (78,360) - 2018 FIFA WC

MOSCOW - Olimpiysky Arena (34,631)

GROZNY - Terek Stadium (30,000)

SAINT PETERSBURG - Ice Palace (12,300)

MOSCOW - Megasport Arena (12,126)

Under Construction:

SAINT PETERSBURG - Gazprom Arena (69,501) - 2018 FIFA WC

KAZAN - New Stadium (45,000) - 2018 FIFA WC

MOSCOW - Stadion Spartak (42,000) - 2018 FIFA WC

SOCHI - Olympic Stadium (40,000) - 2014 Olympics/2018 FIFA WC

MOSCOW - Stadion CSKA (30,000)

EKATERINBURG - Sinara Arena (27,000 -> 44,130) - 2018 FIFA WC

SOCHI - Bolshoi Ice Palace (12,000) - 2014 Olympics

Proposed:

KRASNODAR - New Stadium (50,015) - 2018 FIFA WC

KALININGRAD - New Stadium (45,015) - 2018 FIFA WC

VOLGOGRAD - New Stadium (45,015) - 2018 FIFA WC

MOSCOW - VTB Arena (45,000) - 2018 FIFA WC

SARANSK - New Stadium (45,000) - 2018 FIFA WC

SAMARA - New Stadium (44,198) - 2018 FIFA WC

NIZHNY NOVGOROD - New Stadium (44,899) - 2018 FIFA WC

ROSTOV-ON-DON - New Stadium (43,702) - 2018 FIFA WC

MAKHACHKALA - New Stadium (40,000)

KRASNODAR - New Stadium (30,000)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

What are the biggest arenas in Russia ?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

DocentX said:


> What are the biggest arenas in Russia ?


*Current situation (not including planned stadiums or stadiums under reconstruction):*
1) Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow - 78360
2) Kuban Stadium, Krasnodar - 35200
3) Central Stadium of Labor Unions, Voronezh - 34800
4) Metallurg Stadium, Samara - 33004
5) Republican Spartak Stadium, Vladikavkaz - 32464
6) Central Stadium, Kazan - 30133
7) Ahmat-Arena, Grozny - 30000
8) Lokomotiv Stadium, Moscow - 28800
9) CSK Stadium, Ryazan - 25000
10) Shinnik Stadium, Yaroslavl - 22990


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

AlekseyVT said:


> *Current situation (not including planned stadiums or stadiums under reconstruction):*
> 1) Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow - 78360
> 2) Kuban Stadium, Krasnodar - 35200
> 3) Central Stadium of Labor Unions, Voronezh - 34800
> ...


Thanks :cheers:

but I ment arens in the meaning of sports halls, like megasport arena.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

+ 5 biggest Russian hockey stadiums
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvQ5b18YTBw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
Khimik Stadium, Kemerovo - 32000
Sayany, Abakan - 21000
SKC Sormovo, Nizhniy Novgorod - 20079
Trud, Irkutsk - 16500
SibVO, Chita - 16000


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Konig said:


> + 5 biggest *Russian hockey* stadiums
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvQ5b18YTBw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


^^^^^^
** "Russian hockey" = "bandy" (international name) or "hockey with ball" (Russian name):*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

DocentX said:


> Thanks :cheers:
> 
> but I ment arens in the meaning of sports halls, like megasport arena.


It's hard to say, because universal sport arenas have different sport capacity depending from kind of sport. For example, Megasport Arena have one capacity during ice hockey matches and another - during boxing tournaments. It's impossible to compare such incomparable things.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

AlekseyVT said:


> It's hard to say, because universal sport arenas have different sport capacity depending from kind of sport. For example, Megasport Arena have one capacity during ice hockey matches and another - during boxing tournaments. It's impossible to compare such incomparable things.


same like everywhere, but even though there are some official capacity numbers- usually it is number of permanent seats.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> ^^^^^^
> ** "Russian hockey" = "bandy" (international name) or "hockey with ball" (Russian name):*


The name "bandy" happened in Sweden, but we have this game called "Russian hockey", originally in the early 20th century, even the rules were different. By the way, ice hockey in Russia is called "Canadian hockey." See old records. Spetial for you about history and rules of Russian hockey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_lL2_Xzcfw

From English Wiki:
"Bandy, also known as Russian hockey, is a team winter sport played on ice, in which skaters use sticks to direct a ball into the opposing team's goal.
The rules of the game have many similarities to those of association football: the game is played on a rectangle of ice the same size as a football field. Each team has 11 players, one of whom is a goalkeeper. A standard bandy match consists of two halves of 45 minutes each. The offside rule is also similar to that observed in association football."


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Indoor arenas

1) SK Olimpiyskiy, Moscow - 35000
2) Petersburg Sports and Concert Complex, Petrohrad - 25000
3) Megasport Arena, Moscow - 14000
4) Ice Palace, Patrohrad - 12500
5) Luzhniki, Moscow - 11500
6) Omsk Arena, Omsk - 10318
7) Tatneft Arena, Kazan - 10000
8) Arena 2000, Yaroslavl - 9070
9) Litle Luzhniki, Moscow - 8700
10) Ufa Arena, Ufa - 8400


----------



## ultEmate (May 5, 2010)

Konig said:


> Indoor arenas
> 7) Tatneft Arena, Kazan - 10000
> 10) Ufa Arena, Ufa - 8400


8800 and 8000.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

master_klon said:


> I thought they played in Dynamo Stadium
> 
> The Khazar Stadium is not very luxurious considering the wealth of their owner.


Khazar Stadium is a former home stadium of FC Anzhi Makhachkala. It was opened on July 22, 2003. The first match: FC Anzhi - Kuban Krasnodar 1:0. Capacity: 19.600. 

However, due strong winds at this site, since 2006 FC Anzhi is using Dynamo Stadium in Makhachkala (21.000) for home matches. Currently Khazar Stadium on reconstruction, it planned to be open in August 2012, before the start of the Russian Championship 2012/2013. Its capacity will be increased to 27.000.

In the later future they planned to built new modern stadium - "Anzhi City" (40.000) - for home matches. 



master_klon said:


> What will it look like when it is finished?


There are more quality photos at Page 4.


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for that :cheers:


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

WFInsider said:


> Some of the planned hockey arenas (10,000+) for KHL clubs:
> 
> *Moscow* - *20,000*; 2018. - ?
> 
> ...


Updated.


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

del


----------



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Minor Arena (Moscow)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*June 24, 2012. Reconstruction of the "Khazar" Stadium in Makhachkala*

*Good news - it's final stage of construction 
Bad news - UEFA prohibited to play Eurocups matches in Makhachkala and in Dagestan in general *









ivango05









ivango05









ivango05

*VIP zone:*








ivango05

*Bulletproof glass:*








ivango05


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Black glass on the facade:*








ivango05

*Insulating materials:*








ivango05

*Canopies:*








ivango05









ivango05


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^This one is financed by that Degastan billionair?

I can understand them. It's a bit too dangerous there. 
But I know that it is beautiful there, especially the Caspian coast.


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

AlekseyVT said:


> *Bad news - UEFA prohibited to play Eurocups matches in Makhachkala and in Dagestan in general *


*

What is explanation for this, and is it jusitfied?*


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^ You don't know Russia good.









Degestan is next to Chechnya. So it isn't really wise to give it a Eurocap match.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Donodöner said:


> You don't know Russia good.
> 
> Degestan is next to Chechnya. So it isn't really wise to give it a Eurocap match.


Dude, Anzhi play all home matches of Russian championship at Makhachkala. There were no any problems with security. Why it possible to play Eurocup matches in Vladikavkaz (Besiktas played here last season), but not in Makhachkala? May be, it's need to cancelled Olympic Games in Sochi as well? Or all Moscow sport events?

It's strange to hear such words from Russian-speaking forumer. Why need to made all these investments in the sport infrastructure if nobody will play here?



FiveYears said:


> What is explanation for this, and is it jusitfied?


Last time Anzhi played in UEFA Cup 2001-02. Then Glasgow Rangers refused to play in Makhachkala. After this, UEFA took the even more unprecedented decision - to play only one match at neutral field instead of two playoff matches. It was been played at Warsaw and finished 1-0 in Rangers favour.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*FC Anji open letter to UEFA*

_03.07.2012 | FC Anji news_

*For attention of UEFA President Michel Platini*

Dear Mister President!

I'll not make a secret of that we were deeply sorry and surprised to know the UEFA decision about the ban on hosting the Europa League matches with participation of Anji in our home stadium of Makhachkala.

Not just the fact of the taken decision made us worry. Usually in such cases the UEFA representatives hold negotiations with the administration of the national federation and the Club, send the commission to verify whether it's possible or not to host matches in a city.

Unfortunately in this case nothing of the above-mentioned was done.

Anji hosts its home matches of the Russian Football Championship or the Russian Cup games in Makhachkala for more than 20 years. During this time no incident of any seriousness was marked in our stadium.

The stars of the European and World football – Roberto Carlos, Samuel Eto'o, Yuri Zhirkov and others enjoy playing for Anji in Makhachkala under the leadership of Guus Hiddink.

Millions of our fans were waiting for European Cup match in Makhachkala as a real festival. The owner of Football club Anji invests multi million finance in the reconstruction of the stadium, building of a new ultra-modern football arena in the city, Youth Football Academy, construction of 7 football centers throughout the whole republic, Anji is announced “Territory of Peace” and we consider conducting the Europa League on the territory of Dagestan will correspond to our motto, for the good of Peace and Security.

After such a decision made by UEFA – what shall we do with all these projects? There is just one question left – maybe we'd better stop this initiative, maybe all this is useless for the football development and formation of healthy life-style, solution of the citizens' social problems. As UEFA actively promotes the improvement of the social situation in different countries through the prism of football development.

Hence the conclusion comes to mind – such decisions of the UEFA Executive committee contradict the values claimed by UEFA.

We do know that UEFA and you personally, dear Mr President, uphold the principles of humanity, philanthropy and good in your activity. Let's preserve all these principles in our issue together with the basic principle of UEFA – Fair Play.

All that we do – we do for football fans all over Europe, Russia and for our native Dagestan. Due to the fact that the main reasons for taking decision “About the ban on hosting the UEFA Europa League 2012/2013 matches on the territory of Dagestan” were the questions of the teams' and the fans' security, Football Club Anji is ready to provide all necessary documentary guarantees from the due state bodies.

We hear our fans' heart beats. We know exactly these hearts believe in justice. This means it's not yet late to take a truly balanced and wise decision.

We believe in your wisdom, Mr President.

Best wishes,

Sincerely yours,

Aivaz Kaziakhmedov

FC Anji General director

FC Anji


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*UEFA answer to letter from Anji*

_04.07.2012 | FC Anji news_

Dear Mr Kaziakhmedov!

Thank you for your letter addressed to the UEFA President Michel Platini. 

We understand the disappointment of your club due to the ban on hosting matches in your home stadium but such is the requirement of UEFA – to guarantee the standard safety conditions for all the participants of our competitions.

The UEFA Executive committee took this decision based on the authentic information. According to it the safety risk due to the terrorism in Dagestan still stays at a very high level. And this induces the governments of different states to officially warn their citizens of abstaining from travel to Dagestan and some of its neighbouring regions. 

In this situation we consider it irresponsible from the part of UEFA to permit the hosting of matches in Makhachkala. If this is permitted it'll put the teams, the officials, the mass media representatives and the fans at risk which is deemed unacceptable for the most part of the state bodies.

We do appreciate your club's projects for the good of Makhachkala's population and encourage you to proceed with your work in this direction. However the initial and the most important requirement for hosting the international matches is to provide the safety conditions that'll make possible for the foreign guests to stay in Dagestan safely.

Please, take into consideration that the decision of the team's isolation from its native audience is never taken by UEFA light-heartedly and we are sorry to take such decision as we did in the case of Makhachkala.

We hope for your understanding and assistance in the search of the suitable venue of Anji matches at UEFA Europa League 2012/2013.

Best wishes

Giorgio Marchetti

UEFA Competitions director

FC Anji


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*RFU Executive Committee addresses Michel Platini*

_05.07.2012 | FC Anji news_

*To Mr. Michel Platini, the UEFA President*

Dear Mr. President,

On behalf of the Executive Committee of the Football Union of Russia we would like to express our gratitude and address you on the above mentioned matter.

With a great regret we received the decision of the UEFA Executive Committee regarding the restriction on holding home UEFA Europa League matches of our football club “Anzhi” Mahachkala (Russia) in Dagestan. 

We are ready to provide you with all necessary documents guaranteeing security and compliance with all requested UEFA standards for holding matches in Makhachkala, taking into account the wishes of millions supporters in our country.

Similar guarantees can be provided by the administration of the FC "Anji" (Russia) from the corresponding governmental authorities.

If you could consider this possibility we are ready to start urgent consultation on this issue involving all parties concerned.

Sincerely yours,

Nikita Simonyan,

Acting President

FC Anji


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

AlekseyVT said:


> Dude, Anzhi play all home matches of Russian championship at Makhachkala. There were no any problems with security. Why it possible to play Eurocup matches in Vladikavkaz (Besiktas played here last season), but not in Makhachkala? May be, it's need to cancelled Olympic Games in Sochi as well? Or all Moscow sport events?


I know that. But Deagestan is currently the region with the most attacks on policemen/milicemen in Russia. 
It's not my decision. Please don't be offended.
Sochi is a town with big ethnic russian majority unlike Makhachhkala and is further away of the ethnic/political hot spots.

Please excuse me if I wrote too stereotyped.


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Saint Petersburg*





































































































































































































































































26.06.2012
Source:
http://fc-zenit.ru/main/photo/gl3810/


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

^^^^^^

Thanks for a photos!


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Moscow*


Date unknown
Team: Spartak









































































































































































































from Spartak.com


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

*Kazan*


Team: Rubin Kazan












06.07.2012


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Guys, want to hear the truth about Makhachkala from a Russian? Without Putin's propaganda?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*RUSSIAN INDOOR SPEED SKATING TRACKS*

*Brief history of Speed Skating in Russia*

Speed Skating is one of the traditional kinds of sport in Russia. Starting from the first World All-Round Speed Skating Championships (1889), Russian skaters are in the list of top athletes in this kind of sport. At the nine Winter Olympics (1956-1988), Soviet speed skaters won 24 gold, 17 silver and 19 bronze medals.

The best outdoor speed skating rink in USSR and in whole world was located in Medeo near Almaty, Kazakhstan. Medeo sits 1691 metres above sea level, making it the highest skating rink in the world. It has 10.5 thousand square meters of ice and utilizes a sophisticated freezing and watering system to ensure the quality of the ice. Construction of the stadium began in the fall of 1949, and the first competition took place at the stadium on the February 4, 1951. The Medeo Dam, built in the late 1960s, stands immediately south of the skating rink, protecting it - and the city of Almaty itself - from potentially devastating mud flows. Viewpoints on top of the dam provide great views of the stadium. Medeo switched to its current system of artificial ice in 1972 by a team of Soviet engineers. The rink made a very successful transition from natural ice rink to artificial ice rink.

Due to location at high elevation, Medeo was ideal place for setting of high results. In general, Soviet and foreign speed skaters set 121 world records in Medeo (not including 35 junior WRs). That's why in Soviet times Medeo was known as "factory of records".

However, after Winter Olympic Games 1988 in Calgary (Canada) begun new era in the history of Speed Skating. For the first time, Olympic speed skating events of 1988 were held indoors on a covered rink. As result, there were set world records at 7 of 10 distance events. In general, old world records were rewritten 14 times during Olympic tournament of 1988.

When sport officials realized the need for construction of indoor speed skating tracks, the Soviet Union collapsed. New Russian authorities had no money for the construction of modern sports facilities. In addition, after Soviet collapse, the costs to uphold Medeo as a top ice rink proved too costly for the independent Republic of Kazakhstan. Nevertheless, Olympic tournament of 1994 in Hamar (Norway) was quite successful for Russian team. They won 5 Olympic medals. Alexander Golubev (500 m) and Svetlana Bazhanova (3000 m) became Olympic champions.






But later Russian national team was forced to spend money for training and holding of national qualification in the indoor skating rinks in Germany. In the 1990s, almost all top-level speed skating competitions began to be held in indoor arenas. This requires the learning of new techniques of skating. But Russian team had no permanent proper conditions for trainings during full season. As result, at 1998 and 2002 Winter Olympics, Russian speed skaters have not won any single medal.

Fortunately, thanks to Putin's Great Reforms, in Russia appeared opportunity to build new indoor speed skating rinks for normal trainings. As result, 3 indoor ice skating rinks were built in the country.

*1) ICE PALACE "KRYLATSKOYE", MOSCOW*

The first Russian indoor speed skating rink was built in Krylatskoye District, Moscow. It's need to say that Krylatskoye District is famous for its sport facilities. In 1972-1973 there was built famous Rowing Canal where was held Olympic rowing tournament of 1980. In 1979 there was opened Krylatskoye Sports Complex Velodrome, which hosted track cycling events at 1980 Summer Olympics. In general, there were set 157 world records for all history of this velodrome. Also, in Krylatskoye was built special road where were held Olympic road cycling events in 1980. It's one of only few roads in the world which were specially built for hosting of road cycling events.

In 1998 it was decided to build indoor speed skating rink in Krylatskoye. Mark Livshin was head architect of project. The construction works were started in early 2003 and were finished on September 9, 2004, to the 115-anniversary of Speed Skating in Russia. The construction took 18 months.

Thanks to opening of Ice Palace "Krylatskoye", national team finally got opportunity for normal trainings at home indoor speed skating rink. As result, at 2006 Winter Olympics Russian speed skaters won 3 medals, including gold medal of Svetlana Zhurova (500 m). It was first Olympic victory of Russian Speed Skating after 12 years since success in Hamar 1994.






The total area of ice surface is 12700 square meters. The capacity of complex is 7500 seats. There is possible to host events by numerous kinds of sport: Speed Skating, Ice Hockey, Figure Skating, Curling, Short Track Speed Skating, Bandy as well as Basketball, Volleyball, Handball, Tennis, Table Tennis and Athletics. "Krylatskoye" is a home arena of "Dynamo" Moscow bandy club, the most titled bandy club in Russia.

During 8 years since the moment of opening, there were held 2005 and 2012 World Allround Championships; 2009 World Sprint Championships; 2010 World Junior Speed Skating Championships; numerous World Cups. Among non-skating events, there were held 2004 Tennis Fed Cup Final and 2010 Bandy World Championship.

Moscow is not located high above sea level. That's why there were no set many high results in Krylatskoye rink comparing with results in rinks of Calgary and Salt Lake City. Currently it ranks 9th in the list of the world's fastest ice rinks (this classification is based on the records of each rink at all Olympic distances). But nevertheless, in 2004-2010 in Krylatskoye were set 4 junior world records.

*Ice Palace "Krylatskoye", Moscow:*








Link









mospromstroy









mospromstroy









mospromstroy









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

skating-palace









skating-palace

*2009 World Sprint Speed Skating Championships:*








skating-palace

*The medalists - Keiichiro Nagashima (Japan; silver), Shani Davis (USA; gold) and Simon Kuipers (Netherlands; bronze):*








skating-palace


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*2012 World Allround Speed Skating Championships:*








skating-palace

*Ivan Skobrev (Russia), 2011 World and European Allround Speed Skating Champion *








skating-palace

*Dutch fans:*








skating-palace

*Ireen Wüst (Netherlands), World Allround Champion (2007, 2011, 2012):*








skating-palace

*Dutch medalists - Jan Blokhuijsen (silver), Sven Kramer (gold) and Koen Verweij (bronze):*








skating-palace


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*2) ICE PALACE "URAL LIGHTNING", CHELYABINSK*

The second Russian indoor speed skating rink was built in Chelyabinsk, Ural Region. It was opened on December 28, 2004 - after 3.5 months since the opening of Ice Palace "Krylatskoe" in Moscow.

Chelyabinsk ice palace is named "Uralskaya Molniya" ("Ural Lightning"). "Ural Lightning" is a nickname of great Russian speed skater Lidiya Skoblikova. Lidiya Skoblikova was born on March 8, 1939 in Zlatoust, Soviet Union, some 160 km west of Chelyabinsk, Ural. She trained at "Burevestnik" and later at "Lokomotiv" sports societies. 

Representing the USSR Olympic team during the Olympic Winter Games in 1960 and 1964, Skoblikova won a total of six gold medals, still a record number for a speed skater. She also won 12 gold medals at the World Championships and 4 gold medals at the USSR National Championships in several distances. In 1964 Olympics, Lidiya Skoblikova won all four speedskating distance events. She was the first athlete to earn six gold medals in the Olympic Winter Games, and the first to earn four gold medals at a single Olympic Winter Games. She was also the most successful athlete at the 1960 and 1964 Winter Olympics, sharing the honour for 1960 Games with her compatriot Yevgeny Grishin. 

In 1983, Lidiya Skoblikova, then a member of the Soviet National Olympic Committee, received a silver Olympic Order from the hands of Juan Antonio Samaranch. She was inducted in the International Women's Sports Hall of Fame in 1996.

*"Ural Lightning" Lidiya Skoblikova, six-time Olympic Champion (1960, 1964) and two-time World Allround Champion (1963, 1964):*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Chelyabinsk ice rink was built as regional centre for preparation of young athletes. The total area of ice field is 10540 square meters. The capacity of palace is 1600 seats. It located 222 meters high above sea level. Although "Ural Lightning" is considered flat rink, it's highest among all three indoor speed skating rinks in Russia.

Due to its geographic location, in Chelyabinsk were no held so many world-class competitions as in two other Russian indoor speed skating rinks. In March 2005 there was held Russian Allround Championships. The first international speed skating competition (World Cup events) in Chelyabinsk took place in November 18-20, 2011. On November 20, 2011, during this event, Norwegian boys (Team Pursuit) set first junior world record in the history of Chelyabinsk rink. In 2015 Chelyabinsk will host European Allround Championships. Currently "Ural Lightning" ranks 16th in the list of the world's fastest ice rinks.

*Ice Palace "Ural Lightning", Chelyabinsk:*








eurojudo2012









Link









sdelanounas









sdelanounas









rbiu


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*ISU World Cup Speed Skating 2011/12:*








Link









Link









sdelanounas

*Greatest Russian speed skater Lidiya Skoblikova in the ice palace which named after her:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*3) SPEED SKATING CENTRE, KOLOMNA*

The third Russian indoor speed skating rink was built in ancient city Kolomna, Moscow Region. Kolomna have long history of hosting Speed Skating events. In 1960-1961 there was built outdoor Central ice rink. This rink switched to the system of artificial ice in 1969. In Kolomna were held 1972, 1977 and 1985 Soviet Allround Championships; 1972, 1986 and 1990 Soviet Sprint Championships; 1992 CIS Allround Championships and 1993 CIS Single Distance Championships.

The indoor speed skating centre was projected in 2001-2005. Its construction was started in June 2002. New centre was opened on May 31, 2006. The cost of construction was 150 million Euro.

The total area of sport complex is more than 70000 square meters. The capacity of complex is 6150 seats. There is possible to host events by 18 kinds of sport: Speed Skating, Short Track Speed Skating, Inline Speed Skating, Curling, Figure Skating, Swimming, Athletics, Tennis, Table Tennis, Chess, Basketball, Volleyball, Streetball, Futsal, Rhythmic Gymnastics, Ballroom Dance, Badminton and Ship Modeling.

In January 2008 there was held European Allround Speed Skating Championships. In 2007/08 and 2008/09 seasons, World Cup events were held in Kolomna.

Currently Kolomna ranks 6th in the list of the world's fastest ice rinks, after rinks in Salt Lake City (USA), Calgary (Canada), Hamar (Norway), Heerenveen (Netherlands) and Inzell (Germany).

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lijst_van_de_snelste_ijsbanen_ter_wereld









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Link









Link

*2008 European Allround Speed Skating Championships:*








Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*4) ADLER ARENA, SOCHI*

The "Adler Arena" Skating Center is a description of a 8000-seat multi-purpose arena in the Olympic Park, Sochi, Russia that is currently in the construction stage. The construction of this center was started in May 2010. It is due to be open in the end of 2012 and will looks like an iceberg or ice fault. The center will host the speed skating events at the 2014 Winter Olympics. It will cost $32.8 million to build the venue, including the temporary works for the Olympics. 

A crystal face theme is supported by angular walls and triangular stained-glass windows. The gray and white color of the building enhances this impression. The walls along the sides of the skating rink are made transparent so the spectators can look outside. The skating center is designed to make the utmost use of local natural features.

In the end of December 2012, "Adler Arena" will host Russian Allround and Sprint Speed Skating Championships. In March 2013, World Single Distance Championships will be held in Sochi. After the Olympics, "Adler Arena" will be turned into a exhibition center.









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job alexey as always!!!


----------



## DH93Dyl (Oct 8, 2012)

All arenas look very good!


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

*Do anyone know what is that building next to Yubileyny Sports Palace at the right side as we see?*


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

^^


http://wikimapia.org/#lat=59.9495659&lon=30.2920849&z=18&l=1&m=b


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Krasnodar Sport Complex Project*


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

*December 1, 2012. "Anji-Arena" in Makhachkala:*


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
funny roof  only for 3 rows


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Cool stadium. It has a bit of an MLS stadium look about it actually.


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

MLS stadiums mostly sucks,so not best example actually.
It's more remind me polish "Stadion Miejski - Arena Kielc"


----------



## olos88 (Jul 29, 2010)

from the outside it looks very well, but interior in my opinion is not so good... Especially I don't like this yellow painted concrete.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

is it a new stadium?


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

It's a reconstruction of the old stadium.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

what is this "half roof" in a country where snow and rain falls often?


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

George_D said:


> is it a new stadium?


before


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Axelferis said:


> what is this "half roof" in a country where snow and rain falls often?


Do you realise where Dagestan is located,right?
We have country on 1/4 part of Earth,so it's even stupid to talk about weather in Russia in general.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Vandoren said:


> We have country on *1/4 part* of Earth.


On 1/8 part. Let's be more modest


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> what is this "half roof" in a country where snow and rain falls often?


Dagestan is located in the southern part of Russia and the most common problems spectators can face there is too bright sun. This roof is very useful in this case


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

jackass94 said:


> and there are rumors that Anzhi-Arena capacity will reach 31,000 seats so if it's true, we'll have to make a new thread about the stadium


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1349839



George_D said:


> is it a new stadium?





AlekseyVT said:


> Khazar Stadium is a former home stadium of FC Anzhi Makhachkala. It was opened on July 22, 2003. The first match: FC Anzhi - Kuban Krasnodar 1:0. Capacity: 19.600.
> 
> However, due to very strong winds at this site and wrong planning of stadium (there were only two tribunes and there were no tribunes at sides) as well as due to bad organization of transportation of fans from neighboring towns to Khazar Stadium, since 2006 FC Anzhi is using "Dynamo" Stadium in Makhachkala (21.000) for home matches.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

I know this but I read some articles and it was said there that the exact capacity isn't know yet, smth between 27,000 and 31,000


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

Congratulation for the Russian teams in Europa League. All 3, Zenit , Anzhi and Rubin made great results. 

questions:

1.why Rubin will continue to play in Moscow, in next round, instead of Kazan? I don't believe that whether could be a real issue on mid March
2.any hopes for Anzhi to play in Mahachkala in the next European season, 2013/2014?
3. what about these rumors to merge Russian and Ukrainian league? Any chance to happen? I heard about the involve of Gazprom. Im not happy to hear about this potential merging . Russian league is already very strong even without Ukrainians and Ukr League is not bad also, with 4 good teams. Anyway it does remember me a bad movie called soviet union. Russia is Russia. Ukraina is Ukraina.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

alwn said:


> Congratulation for the Russian teams in Europa League. All 3, Zenit , Anzhi and Rubin made great results.


Thanks.



alwn said:


> questions:
> 
> 1.why Rubin will continue to play in Moscow, in next round, instead of Kazan? I don't believe that whether could be a real issue on mid March


The problem is not in the weather, but in the bad preparation of the field in Kazan. It happens third season in row.



alwn said:


> 2.any hopes for Anzhi to play in Mahachkala in the next European season, 2013/2014?


None.



alwn said:


> 3. what about these rumors to merge Russian and Ukrainian league? Any chance to happen? I heard about the involve of Gazprom. Im not happy to hear about this potential merging . Russian league is already very strong even without Ukrainians and Ukr League is not bad also, with 4 good teams.


It will not happen in near future.



alwn said:


> Anyway it does remember me a *bad movie called soviet union.* Russia is Russia. Ukraina is Ukraina.


I don't want to talk about politics, but the Soviet times were better times for Ukrainian football (as well as Georgian, Armenian, etc). How do you think - when Georgian club will be able to won Eurocup (like it did Dinamo Tbilisi in 1981)? When Armenian clubs will be play like Ararat Yerevan in best years? When football players from post-Soviet national teams (except Russia and Ukraine) will be able to play at World Cup and Euro?

Almost in all kinds of sport, Soviet championships was good competition of the national schools. When you play in strong league, you will be able to improve your game. Anyway, clubs from Ukraine and some post-Soviet states are already playing in Russian Ice Hockey League, Russian Volleyball and Water Polo Championships. They don't mix it with politics.


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> > The problem is not in the weather, but in the bad preparation of the field in Kazan. It happens third season in row.
> 
> 
> In February I understand but in March??
> ...


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

alwn said:


> In February I understand but in March??


In Russia, the difference is not so big. However, it's fault of Kazan workers. It was declared that Rubin will play home matches in Grozny on March 10 (against Zenit in Championship) and in Moscow on March 13 (against Levante in EL). They plans to play at own field only on March 30 (against Lokomotiv).



alwn said:


> I'm aware of the strength of the former soviet national competition. I'm also aware of the golden years of teams like Dynamo Tbilisi or Ararat Yerevan. In handball I remember a good team called Granitas Kaunas from Lithuania (EHF Cup winner in the '80 ths. Or SKA Minsk best team in Europe late '80ths. Or Spartak Kiyv, Egle Vilnius - women. So I'm almost totally agree with you.
> However the sport performance it's not everything.


So, you want to talk about sport or about politics? I think that Skybar is better subforum for political threads.

Speaking about sport, Soviet Union was "good reality" rather than "bad movie".



alwn said:


> As for Ice Hockey, Polo or Volleyball they dont have the same impact like football. On the other hand you said yourself: "Russian league".


Speaking about Ice Hockey, I was wrong. It names Continental Hockey League (KHL). There plays clubs from Ukraine, Latvia, Kazakhstan, Czech Republic and Slovakia. However, Russia have dominance in this league.



alwn said:


> I suppose it is not something wrong if the best Ukrainians club will join the Russian league. Let's say it could be like Wales clubs within English leagues system. However if they want to create a common league Russia - Ukraine it looks different.


Let's will be honest - Russian League is always was and remains more superior than Ukrainian (according to the average level of clubs, not just clubs from Top Four). There are more strong clubs in Russia. For example, FC Rubin is ranked only 7th after 19 matches. So, there can't be equal number of participant clubs from both leagues. As for name - officially it can be called something like "United Football League", but de-facto it will be Russian Open Championship. 

In North American leagues (like NHL, NBA, MLB), Canadians clubs are playing together with US clubs. In this regard, nobody says "Canada is Canada, and USA is USA". In French Football League, Monaco plays as well.


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

AlekseyVT said:


> Let's will be honest - Russian League is always was and remains more superior than Ukrainian (according to the average level of clubs, not just clubs from Top Four).


Third table denies you:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_ranking ;they are equal.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

FiveYears said:


> Third table denies you:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_ranking ;they are equal.


Please re-read it again:



AlekseyVT said:


> Let's will be honest - Russian League is always was and remains more superior than Ukrainian *(according to the average level of clubs, not just clubs from Top Four).* There are more strong clubs in Russia. For example, FC Rubin is ranked only 7th after 19 matches.


So, during last 20 years Ukraine has strong clubs like such as Shakhtar, Dynamo, Dnipro, Metalist and ..... but who else???? And, yes, during separate seasons best Ukrainian clubs played better in European cups than best Russian clubs. But what about other clubs? The level of championship is not determined only by the level of three or four best clubs (like general level of economical development of countries is not determined only by the indicators of three most populated cities).


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

FiveYears said:


> Third table denies you:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_ranking ;they are equal.


They have only 2 good clubs - Shaktar and Dynamo Kiev,we have at least 8 decent teams.Just deal with it.


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> > Let's will be honest - Russian League is always was and remains more superior than Ukrainian (according to the average level of clubs, not just clubs from Top Four). There are more strong clubs in Russia. For example, FC Rubin is ranked only 7th after 19 matches. So, there can't be equal number of participant clubs from both leagues. As for name - officially it can be called something like "United Football League", but de-facto it will be Russian Open Championship
> 
> 
> I know that Russian League is superior to the Ukrainian. Even the bottom team in classification (Sibir) put some problems to PSV Eindhoven, 2years ago. I hope "United Football League" will never happen. And it is not about politics, but other small leagues could take the example and start to merge. It will be the end of the national championships.
> ...


----------



## Delboske23 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Delboske23 (May 25, 2014)

UFA - Neftyanik Stadium (16,000)


----------



## Ame wolf (Jan 20, 2014)

> *St. Petersburg's Milonov Wants to Name Zenit Football Stadium 'Putin'*
> Conservative St. Petersburg lawmaker Vitaly Milonov has proposed naming the city's new football stadium after its highest-ranking native son, Russian President Vladimir Putin.
> 
> Milonov, the brains behind the St.Petersburg version of what later became Russia's so-called gay propaganda law, wants to name football club Zenit's new stadium the "Putin Arena" when it opens in 2016, Itar-Tass reported.
> ...


The Moscow Times


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

ogonek said:


> Yes,but this is Russia(


Why Russia?


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

xalexey said:


> Why Russia?


rampant corruption unfortunately


----------



## Delboske23 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

"UNK project" conception of Luzhniki pool reconstruction (completion: 2017):


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

It looks more a private pool concept rather than a competition one


----------



## bicho84 (Oct 13, 2009)

shto aznachajet slovo "luzhniki"? pachemu sportvnix obieqtov ix tak nazivajut?


----------



## geometarkv (Apr 12, 2012)

bicho84 said:


> shto aznachajet slovo "luzhniki"? pachemu sportvnix obieqtov ix tak nazivajut?


It's historical name of area. The name of Luzhniki is derived from Russian word "luga" ("meadows") and means "lowland meadow terrain that periodically flooded during freshets" (the area of Luzhniki is located near the bend of Moscow-River). Muscovites nicknamed this area "luzha" ("puddle").


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

We have lost dear friend Alexey


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Are there some news about new hockey-arenas of the KHL-teams?
I think there were some plans for new arenas in Yekaterinburg, Novosibirsk and Nizhniy Novgorod?
I think these three clubs and Novokuznetsk need new arenas very quickly.


----------



## tn-ural (Dec 9, 2013)

Avangard-55 said:


> Are there some news about new hockey-arenas of the KHL-teams?
> I think there were some plans for new arenas in Yekaterinburg, Novosibirsk and Nizhniy Novgorod?
> I think these three clubs and Novokuznetsk need new arenas very quickly.


Some time ago, in Yekaterinburg was a lot of rumors about building a new arena, but any specific information wasn't made public. In this year will start a reconstruction of KRK Uralets, but unfortunately, it isn't intended to increase the capacity.

Progect of reconstruction


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

why Torpedo is going to play in ramenskoye instead of their regular stadium "eduard streltov"?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

alwn said:


> why Torpedo is going to play in ramenskoye instead of their regular stadium "eduard streltov"?


Torpedo just can't afford playing at the Streltsov stadium. Last season they used the Saturn stadium too


----------



## Spoonsky (Jun 25, 2014)

That swimming pool is beautiful.


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

jackass94 said:


> Torpedo just can't afford playing at the Streltsov stadium. Last season they used the Saturn stadium too


I don't understand. Isn't Torpedo/ Streltsov their own stadium? Is the rent too big for them? I know that Torpedo is an old and rather small stadium without significant improvement, how come could be expensive?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

alwn said:


> I don't understand. Isn't Torpedo/ Streltsov their own stadium? Is the rent too big for them? I know that Torpedo is an old and rather small stadium without significant improvement, how come could be expensive?


It was their arena during the Soviet era, now it's capitalism, the land and stadium itself belong to a billionaire Mikhail Prohorov, it's located in the city center so it's a very expensive place. The new stadium owner just tries to make money out of everything, therefore the rent is so big.

Streltsov stadium will be demolished soon, Prohorov wants to build offices and apartments there but the Moscow authorities won't let him unless he builds a new football arena in the hood. 

Eventually, Torpedo is getting a new arena (if they stay in the Premier League, they will definitely find money, the club is very important for Russian football history) and Prohorov get his offices and apartments. Hopefullly, it's going to be a win-win situation


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

jackass94 said:


> Eventually, Torpedo is getting a new arena (if they stay in the Premier League, they will definitely find money, the club is very important for Russian football history) and Prohorov get his offices and apartments. Hopefullly, it's going to be a win-win situation


win win situation.. probably the new stadium is going to be located far away from the traditional area of the club's fan base, at the outskirts of the city where is land avalaible
I see only the Prohorov win and (maybe) half-win of club.
Actually it is the only major Moscow club who is going to lose his stadium


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

alwn said:


> win win situation.. probably the new stadium is going to be located far away from the traditional area of the club's fan base, at the outskirts of the city where is land avalaible
> I see only the Prohorov win and (maybe) half-win of club.
> Actually it is the only major Moscow club who is going to lose his stadium


the new arena will be located either right on the Streltsov's spot or nearby. It may be even deep reconstruction so it's not a problem


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

*SOCHI - Olympic Stadium (40,000) - 2014 Olympics





































KAZAN - Kazan Arena (45,105) - 2018 FIFA WC




























MOSCOW - Otkritie Arena (44,000) - 2018 FIFA WC





































SAINT PETERSBURG - Gazprom Arena (69,501) - 2018 FIFA WC




























KRASNODAR - FC Krasnodar Stadium (36,000)




























MOSCOW - Stadion CSKA (30,000)





































MOSCOW - Olimpiyskiy Kompleks Luzhniki (78,360 -> 80,788) - 2018 FIFA WC






































MOSCOW - VTB Arena (26,319 + 12,500)





































MOSCOW - Legends Arena (12,000)


























*


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

very nice

how many stadium is U/C now


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

I hope there will be some new hockey-arenas in Russia in the near future. Yekaterinburg, Nizhniy Novgorod, Novosibirsk and Novokuznetsk need new arenas. I think the first three need some with a capacity of minimum 15k. In Novokuznetsk 12k would be ok.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Good job

Finally we won't face 2010 & 2014 uncompleted stadiums problem again  I'm happy with the on going work on Russia stadiums

Great work - keep going


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

[ this post should be in this thread: *RUSSIA - FIFA World Cup 2018* ]


> *Konstantinovsky Palace to stage Preliminary Draw of the 2018 FIFA World Cup*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/news/newsid=2455314/index.html


----------



## Karate_Kev (Oct 1, 2002)

some great stadiums coming along, in particular the Kazan stadium is one of the best new builds I've seen


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Russia 2018 Official Emblem to be unveiled on 28 October*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/news/newsid=2457460/index.html


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Ary Graça: 2018 Volleyball Men’s World Championship should be held in Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.russiavolley.com/5656/ary-graca-2018-mens-world-championship-should-be-held-in-russia/


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Emblem launch LIVE on FIFA.com*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/news/newsid=2461856/index.html


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Pic from this weekend's match in Zvezda Stadium, home of FC Amkar Perm...


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *FIFA fully supports 2018 World Cup in Russia: Blatter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.businessinsider.com/afp-fifa-fully-supports-2018-world-cup-in-russia-blatter-2014-10


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Moscow hosts meeting of LOC Supervisory Board*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/organisation/media/newsid=2462889/index.html


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

I approve. As far as WC logos go its pretty good.


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *New World Cup Emblem launched in Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/news/newsid=2462882/index.html


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

It looks nice

I personally like it 

Keep going Russia


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

I like it. Looking forward to Russia 2018. Should be a fantastic tournament. I miss the World Cup


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

Avangard-55 said:


> Where will the Hockey-WC next year be held?
> I originally thought it will be played in the IcePalace in S.P. and the Hodynka-Arena in Moscow, but now I heard the are renovateing the Yubileyniy in S.P. for the WC.
> Isn't is smaller than Ice Palace, why did they choose Yubileyniy, if they did so?


Team Russia will play all games in Moscow, so organisers decided to choose a smaller arena in St. Petersburg (Yubileyny will have 8,000 after small renovation). I think that it's a bad idea, Ice Palace would be much better.

In Moscow all games will be played in new Legends Arena ("VTB Ice Palace").


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

As I think Legends-Arena will be a great arena for hockey, it is a good desicion. But I would also prefer IcePalae in Sankt Petersburg.
And what will be with Hodynka-Arena? Are they renovateing it?
Are there some pictures of Yubileyniy?

I also heard of one suggestion to hold it in Sochi, because there are two arenas and the infrastructure is also very good.
I would have prefered that. The group without Russia could play in the Shaiba-arena.
For the fans it would be very cool. They could combine holidays with Hockey. I think the wether in Sochi is good in May. And it would be an advertiseing for Sochi as a place for holidays, as there would come many fans from different countries.
Fans could also watch games from the different group when they are interested.
I liked the Championship in Minsk last year. I think it was the best ever. Sochi could have been similar.


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Preparation for 2018 World Cup in Russia Flawless - FIFA President*
> 
> Every country encounters problems preparing to host an event as large as the World Cup championship, but in Russia the preparation is progressing flawlessly, FIFA President Sepp Blatter said Monday.
> 
> ...


http://sputniknews.com/sport/20150420/1021124377.html


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

*Proposed Schedule for FIFA World Cup 2018*

Hey guys any news regarding the schedule for the next World Cup?

I know Moscow & St Petersburg will be hosting the Semi Finals as well as the 3rd Place & Final matches

However I believe there will be very uneven distribution for the venues (i.e. Moscow and St Petersburg will host 7 or 8 matches as opposed to 4 for some of the smaller venues) which will create too much pressure on the pitch in both stadiums

I also think the stadiums in Kazan(good football team and important city in the Volga region) and Sochi (Winter Olympics host and big tourist destination) should each have a capacity of 50k+

If I had to plan the tournament the venues for the knockout stage matches will be as follows

Final: Moscow Luzhniki (80k+)

3rd Place: Sochi (expanded to 50k+)

Semi Finals: Moscow Luzhniki (80k+) & St Petersburg (~70k)

Quarter Finals: St Petersburg (~70k), Sochi (expanded to 50k+), Kazan (expanded to 50k+), Moscow Otkrytie (44k)

Round of 16: All venues except St Petersburg (~70k) & Sochi (50k+)

This way I think the distribution is more balanced


What do you guys think?


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Hamzawi said:


> Hey guys any news regarding the schedule for the next World Cup?
> 
> I know Moscow & St Petersburg will be hosting the Semi Finals as well as the 3rd Place & Final matches
> 
> ...


Moscow & St Petersburg will be hosting the Semi Finals as well as the 3rd Place & Final matches. The 2 biggest cities with the biggest stadiums. No way to be in sochi


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

*FIFA World Cup 2018 Venue Allocation*



George_D said:


> Moscow & St Petersburg will be hosting the Semi Finals as well as the 3rd Place & Final matches. The 2 biggest cities with the biggest stadiums. No way to be in sochi


Yes I know that but my idea is that there had to be geographic diversity in venue allocation and that Moscow and St Petersburg should not host a match and each and every round/matchday as it would be too much pressure on the pitch. Moreover there should definitely be a couple more 50k+ venues (the current planned venues are either >70k or <45k) which is why I propose upgrading Sochi and Kazan


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

*In Belgorod, construction began, "Arena Belogorie"
*
At the site of the regional center of volleyball in Belgorod it will be built Palace of Sports, which will become the new home ground for volleyball club "Belogorie".

Support for the project has shown the sports minister Vitaly Mutko. Construction of multipurpose arena for 10.000 seats, which will be transformed for any sport games, will cost 2.5 billion rubles. Work is scheduled for completion in 2017


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

Sochi Olympic Park:


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hamzawi said:


> Quarter Finals: St Petersburg (~70k), Sochi (*expanded* to 50k+), Kazan (*expanded* to 50k+), Moscow Otkrytie (44k)


expanded with what money? they already dropped the capacities of 2 stadiums op to 35.000 (Kaliningrad and Yekaterienburg), FIFA breaking his own rule of 40.000 minimum capacity for the World Cup, with Mr Sepp Blatter support of course.. 
anybody could notice that stadiums contruction was slowing down in the last year. Maybe for this country the effort is far too much, they are carrying a war, they have economic problems


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ Go away with your war comment. Try to find evidence and then write about something.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

alwn said:


> expanded with what money? they already dropped the capacities of 2 stadiums op to 35.000 (Kaliningrad and Yekaterienburg), FIFA breaking his own rule of 40.000 minimum capacity for the World Cup, with Mr Sepp Blatter support of course..
> anybody could notice that stadiums contruction was slowing down in the last year. Maybe for this country the effort is far too much, they are carrying a war, they have economic problems


A Romanian lecturing Russians on money... :lol: When you have enough to put bread on your table, then you might have more credibility.


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

5portsF4n said:


> A Romanian lecturing Russians on money... :lol: When you have enough to put bread on your table, then you might have more credibility.


average net salary in Russia 548 Euro vs 404 Euro in Romania
if we compare Moscow vs Bucharest indeed Moscow looks far superior 925 Eur vs 461 Eur in bucharest but also cost of living is much higher. In fact the local purchasing power in Moscow is *just 1,79% higher* than in Bucharest. In terms of GDP/capita Russia had in 2014- 25.000 USD vs Romania 20.000 USD. Probably in 2015 Romania will surpass Russia at this point. So I say if a romanian don't have a bread to put on the table neither a russian has. Also Romania don't pretend that is able to host the World Cup, so keep your stupid arrogance for yourself
http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livin...2=Romania&city2=Bucharest&displayCurrency=EUR


> WFlnsider Try to find evidence and then write about something


 Your post quoting the *former* presindent FIFA is full of evidences: "savings" "decreasing" and "cuts". i just added that 2 stadium capacities were dropped to 35.000. I didn't see any world cup stadium less than 40k since France 1998 (Montpellier)


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

alwn said:


> expanded with what money? they already dropped the capacities of 2 stadiums op to 35.000 (Kaliningrad and Yekaterienburg), FIFA breaking his own rule of 40.000 minimum capacity for the World Cup, with Mr Sepp Blatter support of course..
> anybody could notice that stadiums contruction was slowing down in the last year. Maybe for this country the effort is far too much, they are carrying a war, they have economic problems


This is what I think the most 'perfect' scenario is. Maybe it is late to expand the stadiums at this stage but this is not totally impossible to implement. As for the 40k requirement I think it should be dropped to 35k. After the number of teams was increased to 32 There are a lot of matches in the World Cup with low attendance. Why do you need a 45k capacity for a Group stage match between Honduras and South Korea, with all respect?


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

alwn


Where Russia brought the war?
Answer me!

Russia has been the Sochi Olympics. The best Olympics in history.
You mean - Russia can not organize the World Cup?
Where is the arrogance of Russia?


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

alwn said:


> Your post quoting the *former* presindent FIFA is full of evidences: "savings" "decreasing" and "cuts". i just added that 2 stadium capacities were dropped to 35.000. I didn't see any world cup stadium less than 40k since France 1998 (Montpellier)


The goal of the World Cup - a legacy (after the World Cup). At the meeting it was decided - in Yekaterinburg and Kaliningrad do not need stadiums - 45000.


----------



## SuCumaethor (Sep 10, 2009)

alwn said:


> i just added that 2 stadium capacities were dropped to 35.000. I didn't see any world cup stadium less than 40k since France 1998 (Montpellier)


Well you were not thorough enough. 2014 had two sub 40k stadium. 
I assume one of those 2 stadiums you mentioned is Yekaterinburg. That design is terrible, architect should not have got paid. Other designs i like.


----------



## DanMB (May 14, 2015)

alwn said:


> expanded with what money? they already dropped the capacities of 2 stadiums op to 35.000 (Kaliningrad and Yekaterienburg), FIFA breaking his own rule of 40.000 minimum capacity for the World Cup, with Mr Sepp Blatter support of course..
> anybody could notice that stadiums contruction was slowing down in the last year. Maybe for this country the effort is far too much, they are carrying a war, they have economic problems


Don't make this a political thread, Russia is in a recession but this doesn't mean that Russia is out of cash, a recession is normal and happens in every economy in the world from time to time. The money being spent on the world cup in Russia is fully being committed by the government and the money will be there to pay for the world cup.

If you have big hopes of Russia losing the world cup then this is a fairy tale. I always wonder why anti-Russian people in eastern Europe always are so obsessed with Russia and hopes Russia fails.

I mean Romania doesn't have to do anything, richer EU countries will always just give you billions every year anyway. Can't be hard to succeed when all you have to do is to have rich allies giving you money for nothing, but hey it works for you guys so you should be happy. Russia on the other hand has always been an independent country and can thus not just wait for some rich country giving it billions for fun. When you are independent it means you are on your own, in good times as well as bad times.

The world cup on the other hand will be in Russia in 2018, billions have already spent and billions more will be spent to build the stadiums, economic problems comes and goes and in a few years i assure you growth will return to Russia. I don't think Russia cares that much about the anti-Russians living in Romania, Poland etc, they will always be obsessed about hating everything Russian, no point caring about that from the Russian side.


----------



## SuCumaethor (Sep 10, 2009)

I have 2 quick questions.
1. Lets say it's may 2019 world cup is finished and season after world cup is finished - what is average attendance in season 2018/2019 in Russia, and will it go up or down after that season.
2. What do you guys think about dividing Russian premier league in 2. European and Siberia/Far East. And that Siberia/Far East champions go to Asian champions league. And that European champions play Siberia/Far East champions for some super champion trophy.

Hope that 2. part isn't to off topic. :cheers:


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

SuCumaethor said:


> I have 2 quick questions.
> 1. Lets say it's may 2019 world cup is finished and season after world cup is finished - what is average attendance in season 2018/2019 in Russia, and will it go up or down after that season.
> 2. What do you guys think about dividing Russian premier league in 2. European and Siberia/Far East. And that Siberia/Far East champions go to Asian champions league. And that European champions play Siberia/Far East champions for some super champion trophy.
> 
> Hope that 2. part isn't to off topic. :cheers:



1. I'm not an expert in russian football, but I'm sure it will be much higher than now, just because there will be new arenas. You can see it in most cases, that average capacity increases with new arenas. And there are also stadiums build, that won't be used for World Cup, like Dinamo, CSKA and Krasnodar.

On the other hand, some Cities with new arenas won't play in the Premier League, like Kaliningrad, Sochi and Nizhniy Novgorod (and maybe at that time some other, like Yekaterinburg) But stadiums can also always be used for other events. So it depends on how they will manage it. As I read some time ago, the Rusian National Rugby-Team should be based in Sochi, but I don't know, if it will come so.


2. I think it's impossible. First Russia should be member of UEFA and AFC, what's some kind of crazy. And second I think you also couldn't explain it to the people. They are one country and everybody will play against teams like CSKA or Zenit, if they are good enough. So if teams like Tomsk can't get into the Pemier League, you can't "sold" this to the fans and the People living in Tomsk region.

But I think there is no problem with that in Russia. I mean, some years ago there was Vladivostok in the Pemier League and it worked.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

I see you guys are talking about the 40k Capacity requirement. The requirement for the Euros (which usually attract a larger density of supporters due to all teams being in the same continent and because the distances from their home countries to the host country is relatively close) is 30k. I think 35k is more than enough for the World Cup where many matches do not have high attendance. Plus it helps minimize costs and ensures better utilization of the stadiums after the tournament ends (cases where extra seats are added, those will not need to be removed). My only negative take on Russia is that it only has two stadiums with capacity larger than 50k (the rest, 10 stadia, are all <45k) which is why I suggested expanding the venues in Kazan and Sochi.


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

DanMB said:


> > Don't make this a political thread, Russia is in a recession but this doesn't mean that Russia is out of cash, a recession is normal and happens in every economy in the world from time to time
> 
> 
> Yes russia is in recession and yes it happens, but pls dont compare with a normal recession which "happens in every economy from time to time". Maybe you are not aware but they just annexed a territory belonging to another country (crimeea) and they support the war in eastern ukraine. Everything followed by western sanctions. So is not like a normal recession which happens. Everything has a cost and now they pay the bill.
> ...


 not sure about what money you are talking.. if it is about structural and cohesion funds you are (again) poorly informed, any country is both contributor and beneficiary. 


> Russia on the other hand has always been an independent country and can thus not just wait for some rich country giving it billions for fun. When you are independent it means you are on your own, in good times as well as bad times.


 russia is not exactly a country but a big empire larger than China and USA cumulated. Empires are usually independent and don't receive support from bigger countries for the simple reason that they are biggest. if you consider necessary maybe Romania could provide again some support to the poor russia. You won't believe me, but in 1917 we gave them our national treasure (3 billion euro updated value) just to keep it safe and they forgot to send it back 


> I don't think Russia cares that much about the anti-Russians living in Romania, Poland etc, they will always be obsessed about hating everything Russian,


 ohooo they care, believe me they care! or at least their leaders care. Big empires try to not leave anything without controll including the public opion from the neighboring countries. Since ukraine we have now the russian cultural institute, sputnik agency and the intensification of russia online propaganda


----------



## DanMB (May 14, 2015)

alwn said:


> not sure about what money you are talking.. if it is about structural and cohesion funds you are (again) poorly informed, any country is both contributor and beneficiary.
> russia is not exactly a country but a big empire larger than China and USA cumulated. Empires are usually independent and don't receive support from bigger countries for the simple reason that they are biggest. if you consider necessary maybe Romania could provide again some support to the poor russia. You won't believe me, but in 1917 we gave them our national treasure (3 billion euro updated value) just to keep it safe and they forgot to send it back
> ohooo they care, believe me they care! or at least their leaders care. Big empires try to not leave anything without controll including the public opion from the neighboring countries. Since ukraine we have now the russian cultural institute, sputnik agency and the intensification of russia online propaganda


You are making a thread about stadiums into a political Russian bashing, no Russia will not lose the right to host the FIFA world cup, we just have to wait and see me being proven right. In a few weeks the world cup qualification draw will be presented in a palace in St Petersburg with hundreds of foreign dignitaries, former players, FIFA leadership etc will attend. No matter what those obsessed with hating Russia thinks about that fact.

And if you want to talk about history, you know very well which side of history your own Romania was in world war 2, if Romania got what it wanted we know which man would be in control of the world had he succeeded in his dreams of conquest in that war. This is common for Russia haters as yourself, always naming how innocent your country was when in reality we know how many of your own people died fighting in Russia together with your allies.

So if you want to talk history and politics suit yourself but is this not suited for another forum? This thread is about stadium developments. Wonderful modern stadiums are now being built in Russia, 2 are already finished and many of the others are nearing completion, this is great for the country of Russia and its people. FIFA is praising the Russian government for being way ahead of schedule, so no one seems to have money problems to build these stadiums, it's being done as we speak in a fast tempo, there is no shortage of money, billions have been spent and further billions will be invested the coming 3 years which will deliver all the stadiums ahead of schedule. So your dreams of a Russian failure seems to be turning into your nightmare, with everything going well for Russia.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll take "Irony" for $600, Alex.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Hamzawi said:


> I see you guys are talking about the 40k Capacity requirement. The requirement for the Euros (which usually attract a larger density of supporters due to all teams being in the same continent and because the distances from their home countries to the host country is relatively close) is 30k. I think 35k is more than enough for the World Cup where many matches do not have high attendance. Plus it helps minimize costs and ensures better utilization of the stadiums after the tournament ends (cases where extra seats are added, those will not need to be removed). My only negative take on Russia is that it only has two stadiums with capacity larger than 50k (the rest, 10 stadia, are all <45k) which is why I suggested expanding the venues in Kazan and Sochi.


In principle I agree but in reality FIFA have, to their credit, admitted exceptions to their rules about stadium size, about its roofing or existence of running track. But they hav done this so that they can stick with the largest possible number of host cities, which is bad because it maximizes the risk of unnecessary investment in stadium infrastructure and other public infrastructure, it makes travelling more complicated for the fans etc. So I'd rather they made the rule about just one city with two stadiums flexible. Imagine how less draining the 2014 WC would have been on Brazil if they had focused in the first place on having and using two stadiums in Rio, Sao Paolo and Porto Alegre, instead of the ones in Manaus, Brasilia and Cuiaba.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

Any Russians here who can fill us up about the choice of host cities (how interesting or boring they are, how culturally important, do they have a good soccer culture) and the situation on infrastructure/transportation (how easy is it to get around the stadiums or travel between the host cities) ?


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

How likely is that this World Cup will be re-located to another nation as result of FIFA corruption scandal?


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

It depends on facts of corruption, connected with WC-2018, which are not known at this time. And I doubt that they exist at whole.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A new article on StadiumDB.com posted Last Friday (5 June) about the 2018 FIFA World Cup:

*Pressure Mounts, Less Time and Money*

The Main Task: "The price cannot go up by a single ruble.", as stated by Russia's sports minister Vitaly Mutko. If the price were to stay still, it will only be at the expense of quality.

* It's expected that some revised designs for the 2018 FIFA World Cup venues are to be delivered in August, with each of them (except Saint Petersburg and Moscow, because they are more advanced) seeing cost-cutting efforts.
* Some of the recently-announced new cost-cutting measures include the loosening of immigration procedures to allow more of the migrant workforce into Russia, and the use of prisoners as paid employees (albeit in controlled industrial facilities, manufacturing construction materials).
* Even though the host country still has time to deliver all the venues before the set deadline of November 2017, nearly all the initial schedules had to be scrapped as delays mount.
* Also, the country's unstable economy resulted in two bankruptcies: one of a primary contractor (Mostovik), and one of a football club (Rotor, of Volgograd).

More details at StadiumDB.com


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope it stays in Russia. They are building some great new stadiums and there's a lot of potential to grow the game there. Qatar on the other hand, is a total disaster and should never be hosting a World Cup.


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

Lakeland said:


> I hope it stays in Russia. They are building some great new stadiums and there's a lot of potential to grow the game there. Qatar on the other hand, is a total disaster and should never be hosting a World Cup.


Their preparation for the World Cup is flawless. No scandals unlike Qatar and Russia should keep the 2018 World Cup. I'll be disappointed if Russia is stripped. Qatar is the total opposite.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

we have mixed feelings about russian politics, putin etc.... but this is sport and russia has great sport history. i guess this country deserves world cup, they've invested a lot to the infrastructure, they have nice attendance figures. it's still civilized european country, realtively safe, i don't expect any big problems. yes, they want to show to the world how great they are, russian sense for pathetism is well know, sense for presentation, promoting. but if my slovakia will qualify, i'll go there, i speak russian, i understand their mentality. however, qatar is totally different universe....


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

they will not cancel anything, ******* crooks, I want to go in Russia for the World Cup. trains can be improved there because of this and it would be an interesting experience in the Orient. moreover, the relationships with Russia would be improved. BUT NO, they want a ******* war. I am not even sure who was guilty in Ukraine, Ukraine also has some fascist aggressive groups and maybe Russia only wanted to protect the Russians. we will never know the truth, but what I know is that both USA and Russia had dirty tactics regarding politics. USA with the CIA and Russia especially in communism. I feel sorry for the Ukrainians especially because they got murdered more, but also for the Russians. people have nothing to do with stupid ambitions. 

Russian ladies are very pretty but until then I will get remarried I think. )


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

BigVicTIA said:


> Their preparation for the World Cup is flawless. No scandals unlike Qatar and Russia should keep the 2018 World Cup. I'll be disappointed if Russia is stripped. Qatar is the total opposite.


Qatar won it by corruption. we all know that. and it seems in South Africa it was pretty much the same. but in Africa who could have hosted anyway a World Cup? I didn't mind. Qatar is even worse than South Africa in terms of.



vitacit said:


> we have mixed feelings about russian politics, putin etc.... but this is sport and russia has great sport history. i guess this country deserves world cup, they've invested a lot to the infrastructure, they have nice attendance figures. it's still civilized european country, realtively safe, i don't expect any big problems. yes, they want to show to the world how great they are, russian sense for pathetism is well know, sense for presentation, promoting. but if my slovakia will qualify, i'll go there, i speak russian, i understand their mentality. however, qatar is totally different universe....


Qatar is more developed than Russia (or at least Doha) and the infractions are lower there. but I did want a World Cup in Russia, and in Qatar not. Russia will be similar with Ukraine just that it is a bigger country and in such big countries anything can happen especially because it is no US. you are not understanding the mentality, Russia is not Slovakia, no EU and people speak less English and give life for Russia.  still, Russia has culture of the past and I appreciate a lot the faith and innocency of some people in terms of religion.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

DanMB said:


> Don't make this a political thread, Russia is in a recession but this doesn't mean that Russia is out of cash, a recession is normal and happens in every economy in the world from time to time. The money being spent on the world cup in Russia is fully being committed by the government and the money will be there to pay for the world cup.
> 
> If you have big hopes of Russia losing the world cup then this is a fairy tale. I always wonder why anti-Russian people in eastern Europe always are so obsessed with Russia and hopes Russia fails.
> 
> ...


honestly? the towns in Poland and Romania look much better than in Russia and in my country the cost of living is very low except for two-three towns. there was a lot of propaganda in Russia against the EU. in Romania we arrested hundreds of corrupt people, including big politicians like former PM and etc. in Russia the corruption is huge (we also have crooks but we clean up the mess), if we still have big tax evasion, we will also reduce that. but in Russia the black money are so many and the state is not investing a lot in citizens. Western level, you only have Sankt Petersburg, and Moscow is also respectable. 

I don't care what you are saying about Romania, but we got boom before recession alongside Poland we have been developing the most in the EU, and now Romania on the last trimesters was again the first on profit. the salaries still suck but the intellectuals are getting more and more, and Romania is full of IT, Bucharest, Timișoara and Cluj-Napoca have the largest companies of the United States. Cluj-Napoca is called European Silicon Valley. 

we don't have your money but we are more productive because we work hard, at home where the unemployment is still low even though we also have some gypsies and in West. the immigrants raised ITALY but the Russian propaganda is telling you that working anything is humiliation. moreover, when you return from West you bring home experience and different mentality.

I totally agree with the World Cup in Russia and I want it, but if you want my opinion I just hope they also invest in infrastructure for this World Cup. luckily your country is big, because otherwise a World Cup would have been useless. SOCHI is the best example. not to mention that your politicians are stealing money from you, they did build Sochi with huge money. you spend billions instead of hundreds. this is my opinion.

so, people in Poland and Romania want good relationship, especially Romania which is Orthodox, but you betrayed us lately even though at least with Romania before Russia was a friend and helped us too as we helped you in two important wars (and our royal houses has the same blood). so if you want reconciliation, please stop being so disrespectful, try to be more European and change. many feel that you didn't change.

we know that communism wasn't brought by the Russians in Russia, we are not that stupid, but your last 70 years, actually a bit more, were disasters in terms of politics. the Russians weren't like this. additionally I can tell you that because of your leaders, you stopped winning many Nobel prizes because your science decreased, also its infrastructure, and at the Winter Olympics they were still brainwashing you with too big proud. this is the truth, I am for progress, and for progress you need truth. I doubt many will understand, but we want friendship and Russia in the EU or at least very pro-European. note that in Poland and Romania are studying thousands of Western students, so our borders are opened and we changed mentalities. I wonder how would you increase the economy without natural resources in Russia. because Poland and Romania have pretty much nothing compared with you.


----------



## SuCumaethor (Sep 10, 2009)

Gombos said:


> honestly? the towns in Poland and Romania look much better than in Russia and in my country the cost of living is very low except for two-three towns. there was a lot of propaganda in Russia against the EU. in Romania we arrested hundreds of corrupt people, including big politicians like former PM and etc. in Russia the corruption is huge (we also have crooks but we clean up the mess), if we still have big tax evasion, we will also reduce that. but in Russia the black money are so many and the state is not investing a lot in citizens. Western level, you only have Sankt Petersburg, and Moscow is also respectable.
> 
> I don't care what you are saying about Romania, but we got boom before recession alongside Poland we have been developing the most in the EU, and now Romania on the last trimesters was again the first on profit. the salaries still suck but the intellectuals are getting more and more, and Romania is full of IT, Bucharest, Timișoara and Cluj-Napoca have the largest companies of the United States. Cluj-Napoca is called European Silicon Valley.
> 
> ...


Towns in Poland look really nice. There is a lot of propaganda in EU against Russia also, but they are just a little bit smarter about how they do it. Only thing we agree on is that there is a lot of corruption in Russia. The way you talk about Romanians and their battle on corruption, just makes me think you are very naive, or you are false advertising Romania.

Romania had a big growth rate, not most growth in EU and certainly not coming near the biggest "profit" in EU. You probably didn't understand the article where you read that, or you mistranslated it. Believe me, nobody nobody outside Romania is calling Cluj-Napoca European Silicon Valley. And now every country in Europe has a lot of IT professionals, and probably every one of that countries has one or two regions or cities that they call Silicon Valley.

Again, you are naive for comments on working hard and productivity. How did you come to the conclusion that Romanian people work harder than any other people? And on the other hand, nordic countries have the shortest work hours, but still they are the most productive in the world. It is like you are repeating the words that came from some corrupt politician. A lot of factors go into productivity - hard work is just one of them, for example knowledge and experience of past generations is another. 

Romania also has to be more European as you like to say. For example - Romania can finally give autonomy to Székely Land! That is European thing to do.

Sorry for off topic but you got me with Silicon Valley, and try to be more European.


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

Gombos said:


> honestly? the towns in Poland and Romania look much better than in Russia and in my country the cost of living is very low except for two-three towns. there was a lot of propaganda in Russia against the EU. in Romania we arrested hundreds of corrupt people, including big politicians like former PM and etc. in Russia the corruption is huge (we also have crooks but we clean up the mess), if we still have big tax evasion, we will also reduce that. but in Russia the black money are so many and the state is not investing a lot in citizens. Western level, you only have Sankt Petersburg, and Moscow is also respectable.
> 
> I don't care what you are saying about Romania, but we got boom before recession alongside Poland we have been developing the most in the EU, and now Romania on the last trimesters was again the first on profit. the salaries still suck but the intellectuals are getting more and more, and Romania is full of IT, Bucharest, Timișoara and Cluj-Napoca have the largest companies of the United States. Cluj-Napoca is called European Silicon Valley.
> 
> ...


You need to come to Russia and see. You have a lot of cliches and prejudices. I saw the work of the media.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Lakeland said:


> I hope it stays in Russia. They are building some great new stadiums and there's a lot of potential to grow the game there. Qatar on the other hand, is a total disaster and should never be hosting a World Cup.


Agreed!!


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

*Moscow - Otkritie Arena




























Kazan



















Sochi





































Krasnodar




























Moscow - CSKA Stadium





































Saint Petersburg




























Moscow - Luzhniki Stadium










Moscow - VTB Arena



















Rostov-on-Don



















Saransk



















Samara



















Nizhny Novgorod










Volgograd










Kaliningrad








*​


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

*MOSCOW - VTB Ice Palace*



ultEmate said:


> http://dynamo-fans.ru/news/1188-itogi_rabochey_vstrechi_na_arene__vtb_ledovyiy_dvorets_


...


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

What is the reason for this arena? Isn't Dynamo constructing another one alongside VTB Stadium?


----------



## SanDieganZ (Jun 9, 2015)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> What is the reason for this arena? Isn't Dynamo constructing another one alongside VTB Stadium?


Hockey boom in Russia. Always was. Population of 10 millions (may be 12 already. Noone knows for certain) in Moscow needs 3-4 hockey clubs and 4-5 good hockey arenas. Details of all newly build/upgraded/updated/modernized sport infrastructure ownership or their names will be regulated subsequently and later.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

What I just mentioned is, that most stadiums for the WC 2018 are planned at very nice locations. Most of them are planned near the water. Very nice.


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

Voronezh 
capacity 12,000



































http://www.kp.ru/


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Preliminary Draw Show to be presented by Natalia Vodianova and Dmitry Shepelev*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...by-natalia-vodianova-and-dmitry--2661649.html


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

*Official information and service web portal for fans of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™:*

*http://welcome2018.com/en/*​


> *Welcome2018.com to inform fans, tourists on Russia 2018 host cities*
> 
> The tourist information website for the 2018 FIFA World Cup RussiaTM - welcome2018.com - is officially up and running.
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...rists-on-russia-2018-host-cities-2664722.html


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *FIFA World Cup™ Preliminary Draw: 1 week to go*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...tm-preliminary-draw-1-week-to-go-2665858.html


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG:nuts:

Before








After


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

SuCumaethor said:


> Romania also has to be more European as you like to say. For example - Romania can finally give autonomy to Székely Land! That is European thing to do.


the thing is that only 532 were declared as Szeklers even though there over 60% are Hungarians (in 2 counties - Harghita and Covasna, plus some parts of Mureş). I agree. but Romania owns a Constitution and has its organisation. 

the Hungarians would also ask in Slovakia and Serbia, and regarding the Trianon Treaty the matter is too delicate compared to the others. 

objectively speaking, this request is from Budapest not from the Hungarians of Romania. we could easily give them autonomy, under communism we even had autonomous region from 1952 to 1968, but let me tell you something. currently, the UDMR party is full of crooks and many forests in Harghita and Covasna were depopulated. these counties are one of the poorest in the country and have been almost always led by Hungarian administration.

it was a German documentary on HBO and the Germans said it, not us or me, Romania has given the most rights to the Germans in the whole Eastern Bloc. the same happened with the Hungarians, first in communism, maybe not under Ceaușescu but when we had the country back in the 1990s all was good regarding the Hungarians. they can study in their language, they have even their own history and universties, some don't even talk in Romanian - from that region. meanwhile, the Romanians in Ukraine especially and Serbia have been assimilated.

my father is Hungarian from Cluj. so I know well the situation in Hungary. with the populists that are governing plus extremist Jobbik you can't even give yet autonomy. even the EU would not advice us to do it. Orban is highly disliked and the other party. 

SORRY FOR THIS OFF TOPIC


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Hulk caps all-star cast of Draw Assistants*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...all-star-cast-of-draw-assistants-2666612.html


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

Original: http://i.imgur.com/uZANB3B.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/MHs3QLr.jpg


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Is there any link youtube to watch the draw for 2018?


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

TEBC said:


> Is there any link youtube to watch the draw for 2018?


Would be better to check torrents for that


----------



## Confi7 (Feb 13, 2015)

In the match schedule released last week, they only included the name for the 2 stadiums in Moscow. Do you have any idea why they didn't include the others that are already known?


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

What I like about the Schedule:

1. No over-use of the 2 big stadiums of Moscow-Luzhniki and Saint Petersburg (I expected them to be utlilized in every stage of the knockout phase).

2. All seeded teams will get a chance to play in Moscow

3. It makes sense to drop Kaliningrad, Yekatrineburg, Volgograd and Saransk for the knockout stage

What I don't like:

1. As in 2002 and 2014, there will be 4 matches of the group stage in one day (before the final round) - which is too much for the viewer

2. All 4 matches of the Quarter finals will be played in stadiums of <50k capacity which I think is a big flaw - Come on this is an advanced stage of the most important football tournament in the world. 

As I said in previous post No, I do not support both Moscow-Luzhniki and Saint Petersburg to host QF matches (one of them is ok, the other for round of 16). I still think the stadiums in Kazan and Sochi should have been built to accommodate 50k spectators.

3. the match for 3rd place should not be played in a big stadium


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

One major promise of Russia's bid has already been broken with the release of the schedule. One of the concerns during the bidding process was travel. Russia allayed these concerns in their bid claiming groups would be located in regional clusters. In the schedule these clusters have been disregarded and fans will instead have to trek back and forth across the country to follow their teams.


----------



## Hamzawi (May 20, 2015)

I believe distances between the cities are 3hours flight maximum. Jerome Valcke said the distances are less than those in Brazil 2014



JYDA said:


> One major promise of Russia's bid has already been broken with the release of the schedule. One of the concerns during the bidding process was travel. Russia allayed these concerns in their bid claiming groups would be located in regional clusters. In the schedule these clusters have been disregarded and fans will instead have to trek back and forth across the country to follow their teams.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Confi7 said:


> In the match schedule released last week, they only included the name for the 2 stadiums in Moscow. Do you have any idea why they didn't include the others that are already known?


Imagine this:
_Moscow, A1-A2_. You don't know is it at Luzhniki or at Spartak. But, with:
_Moscow, Luzhniki stadium, A1-A2_, you know it is scheduled to take place at Luzhniki.

Now this:
_Sochi, B3-B4_. You know which stadium will host it as only one stadium from that city is used for 2018 WC.


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Inspirational branding takes the stage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...ational-branding-takes-the-stage-2666747.html


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

For history, two perfect Opening Ceremonies in Kazan:


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

Is there any football club playing at the Sochi Olympic stadium?


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

GreenHornet553 said:


> Is there any football club playing at the Sochi Olympic stadium?


No.


----------



## Demetrios B. (Feb 23, 2015)

GreenHornet553 said:


> Is there any football club playing at the Sochi Olympic stadium?


Sochi native football club "Zhemchuzhina" (means "Pearl") was playing in Premier League in 1993-1999 (best place - 9th in 1994), but it went bancrupt in 2003.
There was an attempt to revive it in 2007-2011, and it has climbed from Amateur League to First League, but the team ended in financial failure again, and an attempt to revive it in 2012-2013 did not end well, too.
Main problem is that it did nor have a real, long-lasting anchoring sponsor.


----------



## pashazz (Jan 2, 2012)

Sochi Olympic stadium is not ready to host football games yet. Nothing to discuss.


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

Can someone start a thread for Russia 2018 WC ?

Add the stadiums their designs , their construction .. Cities & so on


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

Icewave said:


> Can someone start a thread for Russia 2018 WC ?
> 
> Add the stadiums their designs , their construction .. Cities & so on


 Unfortunately, main thread was locked one year ago due to constant political offtopic and trolling from Russophobic forumers (mainly from Great Britain and Eastern European states).
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1270179&page=101


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

New KHL season has begun!


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ Now new arenas in N. Novgorod, Yekaterinburg, Novosibirsk and Novokuznetsk are needed.


----------



## Demetrios B. (Feb 23, 2015)

WFlnsider said:


> New KHL season has begun!


Army, beat Navy!!


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

WFlnsider said:


> New KHL season has begun!


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

*Moscow - Otkritie Arena



















Kazan










Sochi










Krasnodar










Moscow - CSKA Stadium










Saint Petersburg










Moscow - Luzhniki Stadium










Saransk










Rostov-on-Don










Moscow - VTB Arena










Samara










Volgograd










Nizhny Novgorod










Ekaterinburg










Kaliningrad








*​


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *FIFA satisfied with World Cup 2018 stadium preparedness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://welcome2018.com/en/materials/10187/


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *2018 FIFA World Cup Mascot to be unveiled in September 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://welcome2018.com/en/materials/10115/


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)

> *Stadium names for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ confirmed*
> 
> Fans from all over the world can now familiarise themselves with the names of the hosting venues of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ and the FIFA Confederations Cup 2017. So as to ensure easy recognition both in Russia and around the world, the host cities, FIFA and the Russia 2018 Local Organising Committee have now agreed on the official names.
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...ifa-world-cup-russiatm-confirmed-2709881.html


----------



## WC 2018 (Apr 30, 2018)

New logo and graphics for Russian Premier League:


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*KHIMKI - "Arena Khimki" (18,000)*

*And here "Khimki" have returned home. In the stands about 800-1200 people*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*August 3rd. "Arena Khimki", Khimki, Moscow region. The match in the 2nd round RFPL "the Dynamo" - "ruby" (1:1). 5841 viewers*

Photo - https://www.instagram.com/chirik1978/, https://www.instagram.com/nshagun/


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*August 20. "Arena Khimki", Khimki, Moscow region. The match of the 4th round of RPL "Dinamo" - " Ufa "(3:0) was visited by 6125 spectators*

Photo - instagram.com/fominykhsergey79, instagram.com/alexpeshnin, instagram.com/pinklinkaproduction.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*TULA - "Arsenal Stadium" (19,241)*

*August 12th. The Arsenal stadium, Tula. The match in the 3rd round of RPL "Arsenal" - "Ahmad" (3:1). 11554 spectators*

Photo - instagram.com/vitaly.brusov.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*ORENBURG - "Gazovik Stadium" (7,500)*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*TYUMEN - "Stadium Geologist" (13,057)*

*Stadium in Tyumen, where he will play "Yenisei", was tested by the Commission of the RFU*

A special Commission of the RFU held a final inspection of the stadium "Geologist" in Tyumen, the results of which the arena retained the first category, which allows it to hold matches of the Russian Premier League. In this regard, the first home games in the Premier League "Yenisei" will be held in Tyumen at the stadium "Geologist", the press service of the club.

It should be noted that the stadium "Central", which is the home arena of "Yenisei", is under reconstruction before the Universiade 2019. The first home match in Krasnoyarsk, according to forecasts, will be held in the autumn.

In the first round of the RPL "Yenisei" will take on his field "Zenit". The game will take place on July 29 and will start at 14: 00 Moscow time.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Stadium "Geologist" in Tyumen on August 12 during the match of the 3rd round of RPL "Yenisei" - CSKA (1:1). 11209 spectators*

Photo - instagram.com/cska_boy, instagram.com/yana_geinc, instagram.com/tanansk, Владимир Алексеевич, instagram.com/vitalyaryabkov, instagram.com/marianarazgulyaeva, instagram.com/chrisbrouwny.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*August 12th. Stadium "Gazovik", p. Rostoshi, Orenburg. Match 3 th round of RPL "Orenburg" - "locomotive" (1:0). 7023 viewers.*

Photo - instagram.com/maxi_rubtsov, Анастасия Чекмезова, instagram.com/make_more2018, instagram.com/balabuev_maxim, instagram.com/kalantis, instagram.com/natysa_sashkina, ИД «Оренбургская Неделя», ФК "Оренбург".


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*July 29th. Stadium "Geologist", Tyumen. Match in the 1st round of RPL "Yenisei" - "Zenit" (0:2). 10724 spectators*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*July 26th. The stadium "Neftyanik", Ufa. In the first match of the 2nd qualifying round of the Europa League "UEFA" met "domžale" (0:0). 11210 spectators*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Stadium Neftyanik Ufa.*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*July 30th. The stadium "Neftyanik", Ufa. Match in the 1st round of the Premier League "Ufa" - "locomotive" (0:0). 8368 spectators*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*August 6th. The stadium "Neftyanik", Ufa. The match in the 2nd round of RPL "Ufa" - "Anzhi" (3:0). 5612 spectators*

Photo - instagram.com/jem_gella.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*August 9th. The stadium "Neftyanik", Ufa. The first match of the third qualifying round of the Europa League "Ufa" (Russia) - "Progress Niederkorn" (Luxembourg) - 2:1. 6386 viewers.*

Photo: Евгений Макаров, Дмитрий Никитин, Телеканал «Вся Уфа», instagram.com/ksorlova, ФК Уфа.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*August 13th. The stadium "Neftyanik", Ufa. The match of the 3rd round of RPL "Ufa" - "Krasnodar" (0:1). 7016 spectators*

Photo - instagram.com/elyasant_, Светлана Рамазанова.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*a new sports complex with a swimming pool opened in Leningrad region *  










A sports complex opened in Vyborg. On two floors of the building are located: a gym with seats for spectators, two swimming pools for adults and children, a gym for strength training and a fitness area, equipped with saunas, locker rooms, showers. The capacity of the complex is 150 people per shift.

Vyborg FLC is equipped with everything necessary for Leningrad residents with disabilities to be able to engage in sports on its territory.

The sports complex will also become a training base for athletes of teams of the Leningrad region in swimming, Cycling, volleyball and fencing. It will host regional, regional and international sporting events.










The construction of the sports complex began in 2014. Terms of delivery of the object several times postponed. The cost of construction works and equipment amounted to 851 million rubles.

The design and estimate documentation for the construction of the second part of the city sports complex-an indoor skating rink has been prepared.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  the puck Curve at the metro: authorities have shown how the new LDS will look  *

Moscow designers showed sketches of the new ice arena, which will be built in Novosibirsk on the left Bank — it will be made of glass and decorated in the style of HC "Siberia".









The new LDS should have time to build in four years

Sketches of the new LDS were presented by the arena design Institute at a meeting in the government of the Novosibirsk region. It was attended by acting Governor Andrey Travnikov and President of the Russian ice hockey Federation Vladislav Tretyak. Next week, the submitted draft will be discussed by the public, after which it will be finalized. The final version of the project should be given for examination in October this year.









Ice Palace want to build at the metromost on the left Bank of the Ob

Inside, in addition to the main ice arena, it is planned to place stands for 10 thousand seats, a training arena, a universal gym, locker rooms, showers, massage rooms, a sauna, a kitchen, a judge's block, a medical center, a press zone, workshops, administrative rooms, children's areas, shopping areas and other facilities. Outside, several Parking lots will be arranged, and the area close to the Ob will be turned into a Park. In addition, the authorities proposed to place treatment facilities on the river.









Approximately so it will look like the halls of a new LDS

External and internal appearance designers have proposed to issue in the corporate colors of the hockey club "Siberia" - in blue, blue and white colors. The ceiling will be dark gray-these are the requirements of broadcasting companies.









At the matches in the LDS will be able to go at once 10 thousand spectators

A metal frame will be placed on the ceiling, to which light and sound equipment can be attached, which will make the LDS multifunctional and allow it to hold not only sports events, but also concerts.









HC "Siberia" also takes part in the design of the LDS — it will be a home arena for him

"The design continues, the decisions were agreed with the city administration, with the regional government, of course, with the club ["Siberia"] — they are the main customers. In the near future, the draft as draft versions will be submitted for wider public discussion. We also learned today that the municipality started to design environmental infrastructure — streets, interchanges, Parking lots, landscaping, embankment, subway station. <...> The timing certainly tight, some things could have been done before — in the past two years, but so far really. The question of funding is still open — such tough deadlines can be met only with stable funding and with the support of the Federal center," Andrei Travnikov said at the end of the meeting.

LDS will be built on the left Bank of the Ob at the metromost. It will be the main arena for the youth ice hockey world championship in 2023. In addition, today the authorities announced that part of the competition will be held in the old LDS on Bogdan Khmelnitsky street-its  plan to repair .

A new ice arena, according to preliminary terms, should be built by the end of June 2022, a little earlier should open a new metro station "Sportivnaya" - by April 15, 2022. It will be built  in the same style as the Palace of sports .


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  in Ingushetia in 2019 will begin construction of the stadium for 15 thousand seats  *

* in the near future it is planned to develop the design and estimate documentation of the complex, said the head of the Republic Yunus-Bek Evkurov*









Russian President Vladimir Putin and the head of Ingushetia, Yunus-Bek Yevkurov
© Alexey Druzhinin / press service of the President of the Russian Federation/TASS

MAGAS, July 9. /TASS./ Construction of the stadium for 15 thousand seats will begin in Ingushetia in 2019. Consider two sections, one of which will be the site of massive construction, reported TASS the head of the Republic Yunus-Bek Yevkurov, according to the results of working meeting with President of Russia Vladimir Putin.

"Our task today is to prepare one of the variants of the stadium for 15 thousand seats and work on the design and estimate documentation. The construction will start in 2019. It will be located either in Nazran near the new bus station, so that it looks beautiful from the Federal highway, or in Magas, near the racetrack, near the ice rink," Yevkurov said.

The head of the region added that in the near future a meeting will be held in the Republic and the development of design and estimate documentation of the complex will begin.

"I have already identified a responsible person who will supervise this project from the Republic, the beginning and completion of construction. In the near future, we will hold a meeting on this issue and a competition for design and estimate documentation," Yevkurov added.

Earlier it was reported that Russian President Vladimir Putin instructed Deputy Prime Minister Vitaly Mutko to work on the construction of the stadium in the Republic of Ingushetia. The head of the region Yunus-Bek Evkurov addressed the Russian leader with a request to present the football arena On the day of the Republic during the working meeting.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* reconstruction of the stadium, Shinnik (Yaroslavl) *


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

By the winter Universiade 2019 in Krasnoyarsk will open a world-class arena for hockey, built with the latest technology.

In this video you will learn about how the stadium "Yenisei" has changed since the installation of the first pile.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Stadium "metallurg", Lipetsk.*

Photo-July 23, 2018


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Stadium FOP "Izmailovo" in July 2018, Moscow.*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Peregrine arena" has received a certificate of the highest category FIFA QUALITY PRO.*

Representatives of the test laboratory were satisfied with the quality of the field. Thus, the "Sapsan arena" has the right to accept competitions of any level (FIFA, UEFA, RFU, RFPL) until 5 October 2019.

Already on 26 July, the first home match at the "Sapsan Arena" will hold the "cauldron". The opponent of our team will be "Pskov-747". Beginning at 19:00. You can buy your ticket online here.

July 28, on "Peregrine Arena," women's team "the Locomotive" will meet with CSKA in the return match of a quarterfinal of the Cup of Russia - in the first game of the red-green lost 1:2. Beginning at 19:30. Admission is free.

the press service of FC "locomotive»


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  in Krylatskoye opened a new sports and fitness center  *










*In the indoor complex has swimming pools for children and adults.*

 Sergey Sobyanin  visited a new sports and health center with swimming pools, built in the area of the Rowing canal in Krylatskoye. Since February 2018, classes for rowing athletes, students of children and youth sports schools and students have been held here. On the basis of the center hold *competitions of Federal, regional and municipal levels* and training of participants. And since February in the new sports center to engage in physical education can be anyone."we carried out several stages of reconstruction of the Rowing canal —sports facilities, sports complex, stands, boathouses," said Sergey Sobyanin.​renewal of the basin is an important part of the third and final stage of the complex reconstruction of the Rowing canal. "The last stage of reconstruction is a sports hall, a swimming pool. I hope that it will accept not only rowers, but also inhabitants of the area", — Sergey Sobyanin told.

He also noted that there is a shortage of swimming pools in Moscow." That's why we have built 30 swimming pools in recent years, in the coming years we plan to build 30 more pools: children's, University, school, sports. In Moscow, public swimming pools will be easier, " said Sergey Sobyanin.​IN the building of the sports center with an area of 3.5 thousand square meters work *two swimming pools*. The first size of 25 by 16 meters is divided into eight tracks. Here engaged in adult swimmers, there are team games, train the rowing team. Some tracks are available for free swimming. In the second pool of 10 by 6 meters are children.

Also in the sports center are * room for dry swimming * (they do exercises on land), gym, instructor rooms, sauna, buffet for 40 seats and technical facilities. Just change a new set can take 120 people.

* water sports legend *

Construction of a sports and health center with swimming pools in Krylatskoye began in may 2016, and completed in December 2017.

The work was carried out within the framework of *global reconstruction of Rowing canal*a, one of the best complexes in the world for training and rowing competitions. It was built in 1972-1973 specifically for the 66th European rowing championship. Prior to this rowing competition took place on the Moscow river near Neskuchny garden, near Serebryany Bor or Khimki reservoir.

The length of the Rowing channel in Krylatskoye is 2340 meters, the width of the main channel is 125 meters, the width of the return channel is 75 meters, the depth is 3-3.5 meters. In the main course can accommodate six lanes for rowing and nine lanes for competition kayaking and Canoeing. In the finish area there are stands for 4500 seats.

During the Olympic games in 1980 there were competitions in rowing and Canoeing. In the 1990s, the facilities and infrastructure on the territory of the Rowing canal were dilapidated and required serious repair.

* Second life is just beginning*

In 2008-2011, the Rowing canal *again drew attention to *. First re-equipped rowing distance. It allowed to carry out here superiority of Europe and the world on rowing on kayaks and a canoe among juniors. And then began a comprehensive reconstruction.

Its first stage was held from September 2011 to may 2012. For six months, two connecting channels with a length of 600 and 1100 meters with the device of two bridges were built here. Also, the reconstruction of the old shed and the construction of a new total area *12 thousand square meters*. On the territory of the Rowing canal, a modern finishing tower with an area of 713 square meters and a monorail system for video shooting with a length of 250 meters were built. Experts have updated the digital display, installed the latest equipment in the pavilion for weighing. At the same time workers repaired the main tribune, commentator cabins, an office building, updated asphalt covering of treadmills. The territory adjacent to the Rowing canal (asphalt pavement, pavers, lawns) was also landscaped, the total area of work was *39.3 thousand square meters.*

All this allowed in 2012 to hold the second stage of the world Cup in rowing and Canoeing at a high level (held from may 28 to June 3).

Work under the second stage of reconstruction took place from September 2013 to July 2014. Four remote houses and three remote towers, a hangar for storing boats with an area of 722.5 square meters, a four-storey hostel for athletes with 100 seats (84 living rooms) with an area of four thousand square meters were built in six months.

In parallel, the overhaul of *four buildings of the sports building* with a total area of 12.4 thousand square meters was carried out. Inside the building there are rowing pools, gyms, rooms for coaches, locker rooms, hotel for teams.

The third stage of the reconstruction of the Rowing canal began in may 2016 and will last until the end of 2018. A sports and fitness centre with swimming pools has already been built and is operating, and work will be carried out in the gas boiler room.

Reconstruction of the Rowing channel in Krylatskoye is highly appreciated by the profile sports organizations. For example, the international canoe Federation recognized the new complex *as the best in the world.*























































* High level water distance *

Sport competitions of international, national and regional level are regularly held on the Rowing channel in Krylatskoye. In the summer, rowing, rowing and Canoeing, rowing boats of class "dragon" competition kanupolo, open water swimming and other competitions. In winter, there are competing snowboarders, skiers, competitions in rowing-Indore.

In 2017-2018, the Rowing canal in Krylatskoye hosted over *70 competitions *, which were attended by 22.4 thousand people. In 2018, it is also planned to hold a number of sports tournaments:

- Moscow rowing Championships (for athletes up to 19 years) - July 28-29;

— the championship of Moscow on rowing on kayaks and a canoe (for athletes under 13 and under 19) — August 1-3;

- Moscow Cup of rowing and Canoeing-August 7-8;

- Moscow triathlon (swimming, running, Cycling) - August 12;

- all-Russian competitions in rowing (for athletes under 23 years) - August 15-16;

— The Cup of Russia in rowing (men, women) — 17-20 Aug;

- Russian rowing Championships (boys and girls under 19) - August 21-24;

— the third stage of Cup of Russia on kanupolo — August 31 — September 2;

— President's Cup of Russia in rowing and Canoeing (men, women) — 1st to 3rd September;

- championship of Russia and all-Russian competitions in rowing and Canoeing (men, women) - 5-9 September.

Training sessions on the territory of the Rowing canal are conducted by the capital's sports schools, the Moscow secondary special school of the Olympic reserve No. 2 and the Olympic training Center. More than *1,1 thousand people* are trained in rowing in these institutions.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*reconstruction of the Central stadium, Krasnoyarsk.*

Photo-July 2018


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*in Omsk plan for 3.6 million to update the coverage at the stadium "Dynamo" * 










On the website goszakupok sports school of Olympic reserve "Dynamo" announced an auction for the resurfacing of the football field at the stadium, located on the street.

The initial price of the contract is 3.6 million rubles. As reported in the terms of reference, the winner of the competition will have to lay a new cover in accordance with the standard of the Russian football Union "Requirements for the device and operation of football fields with artificial turf".

The total area of artificial grass is 7860 sq.m. the Work should be completed by October 1, 2018.

Another requirement that makes the customer-the work should be carried out at an air temperature not lower than 12 degrees.

Source: ia " Gorod55»


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  a Modern stadium for 15 thousand spectators will be built in Primorye for the local football team  *









Acting Governor of Primorsky Krai Andrey Tarasenko
© Anton Balashov/TASS

VLADIVOSTOK, July 10. /TASS./ A modern stadium for 15 thousand spectators is planned to be built in Primorsky Krai. This was reported by the acting head of the region Andrei Tarasenko at a meeting with the players of the local team "Luch", TASS was informed on Tuesday in the press service of the regional administration.

"There is already a stadium project for 15 thousand seats, now there is a binding to the ground," he said, noting that the new sports facility will be located in the regional capital in the area of the oil pipeline. In addition, the club "Luch" will have a new training base, for which it is planned to allocate more than 100 million rubles from the local budget.

In this regard, Tarasenko noted that against the background of the successful performance of the Russian national team at the home world Cup, the Primorsky club faces the task of demonstrating a good game and showing good results. "Your task is to take first place in the championship [of Russia], go to the top League, play in the Russian national team", - said the acting head of the region.

In turn, the head coach of the team Rustem Khuzin informed that "Luch" is ready to participate in the new season. "At the moment, the composition is staffed by 90%, negotiations are underway with two potential players," he said.

The press service of the Primorsky Krai administration TASS explained that the team will hold the first match of the new season on July 17 in Vladivostok against Khimki. On the game it will be released under the historic name "Luch" (earlier - "the Beam-Energy"). It was this proposal made earlier by the acting Governor Tarasenko.

"I believe that we need to return to the historical name "Ray", which is associated with bright victories in various Championships," he said. When voting in social networks, many Primorye residents supported such an initiative.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*the date of the completion of the hockey stadium: herbalists requests the assistance of the Secretary*

*the Acting Governor of the Novosibirsk region asked the Ministry of sports for help in implementing a project to build a new ice arena for HC "Siberia".
*
The arena is expected to be completed in the period up to 2022. But this requires assistance at the Federal level. It is necessary to complete the construction of the stadium in time, including due to the fact that in 2023 in Novosibirsk will host the youth world hockey championship, according to RBC.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* SKA Rostov-on-don intends to return to its stadium in the don capital in August *

According to "CR", this was stated by the President of the club Igor Guskov at the meeting with the fans today.

The meeting took place early in the morning on the site of a newly built small arena on the site of the historic home stadium SKA-SKVO. The meeting discussed important issues team, which again is not experiencing the best financial times.

In particular, the meeting discussed the possible Association of SKA Rostov-on-don and the football Academy. V. Monday". This topic has caused a lot of dissatisfied among the fans.

Meanwhile, still left open the question of the venue of the home matches "SKA Rostov-on-don". Minister of sports of the Rostov region Samvel Arakelyan previously said that the home arena of the army will be the stadium "Trud". However, Guskov said that the club is doing everything possible to komada returned to the stadium at Furman. To do this, the regional budget will allocate funds for the purchase and installation of an additional tribune for 1000 seats, as well as the purchase and installation of the scoreboard. Vypolnenye of these two conditions will allow the team to play but the new arena, being the first home match will hold on August 18. However, the Trud stadium remains as a reserve.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* sport Complex "Petrovsky" will return to athletes *

August 1, "Peter" returns to a city
For more than 20 years, the Petrovsky stadium has been home to Zenit. In this arena, the blue-white-Blues have gone from returning to the elite division in 1995 to winning championship titles. On the field the players of St. Petersburg hosted the European giants – real Madrid, Bayern Munich, Turin "Juventus", "Milan", "Seville". Here are a few of the games the Russian team. In 2017, the stadium "St. Petersburg" was opened, to which Zenit moved.

The Chairman of the Committee for physical culture and sports of St. Petersburg Pavel Belov told about the future of the sports complex. "Athletes will train on the main arena, because there are excellent conditions for training in many disciplines. We plan to hold major athletics competitions at Petrovsky in the foreseeable future. Also here is still playing football in late August will host matches of the Granatkin Memorial. Zenit -2 and the youth team continue to play in the Small arena, we are considering the option of holding Rugby matches here, " the head of the profile Committee said.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*the stadium "locomotive" is now at its best and ready to take the match 1/64-th of a Cup-final of Russia between "Chita" and Irkutsk "Zenith"*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Sports base HC"Lokomotiv" and the State school of the Olympic reserve on hockey between Frunze Avenue and Dyad.*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Diploma project of football stadium for 40,000 spectators in Frunzensky district of St. Petersburg.*

The author of the project: Melnichenko Karina (student-architect, graduate of the Russian Academy of Arts im. Repin).

[


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Director of FC Yenisei: "Krasnoyarsk is able to support football and loves football" *

Krasnoyarsk football club "Yenisei" this Sunday will hold its first-ever match in the Russian Premier League. Opponent-St. Petersburg "Zenit".

- The RFU has allowed Enisey to play home games in the Premier League in Tyumen. Is this the only option until the Krasnoyarsk Central stadium has been repaired? - question to the Director of football club Denis Rubtsov.
- Honestly, smoother logistics-we would be more comfortable Tomsk. There it would be possible to organize buses, distance allows-600 km for Siberia all the same that to the neighboring area to go. Therefore, we would like to play in Tomsk, but it has its own nuances, it is a long time to talk about them. The second option we had was the stadium "Geologist" in Tyumen. On it we eventually stopped. Tyumen West though, but all the same Siberia. And for us there will come to support necessarily, therefore we will hope for support including the Tyumen fans. I know that some fans from Krasnoyarsk are also going to come there. This is quite a serious step-it is not easy for money, expensive. However, I know that our people will support us including in Tyumen.

- Novosibirsk is not considered in this regard?
- Novosibirsk was not considered. There is a box in fact it is absolutely not suitable. If in Tyumen quite a decent lawn, Novosibirsk we even like the option is not considered.

- Were there any outraged fans who said-why Tyumen? Far away and expensive, and to support the team you want.
- Clearly, there were such. There were others who said-maybe they hurried with the release to the RFPL, maybe it was necessary to solve the problem next year, and not this one? But you understand, in professional sports at the head of everything there is a result. So now is the moment when the fans need to be a little patient and wait. I know that everyone is trying very hard to get The Central stadium ready as soon as possible. And the Premier League does not consist of one Zenit or CSKA. Here you come to us and "the locomotive" and "Dynamo" and "Spartak" and "Krasnodar", and other commands. After all, we used to think about what kind of team we will get in the draw for the Russian Cup. Everyone wanted someone from the Grands to come here. And now come everything - with the exception of the two named teams. There is something to wait for, because our team, even if it will play in Tyumen for a short amount of time, it will still be ours, our "Yenisei".

- How many matches will you play in Tyumen?
- We very much hope that if the stadium is ready by the beginning of September, only 3 matches will be held in Tyumen. Calendar of games is already there. These are St. Petersburg, the capital army men and Samara. These are the games that will be considered home for us-but at the Tyumen stadium.

- What about the repair of the Central stadium, do you follow the construction?
- Every day on this occasion, meetings are held, a special working group has been created, which controls everything that happens on the site. We would certainly like it to be put into operation as soon as possible. Because the sooner the team comes to their home stadium, the sooner the most important people - our fans-will come. Football is played for them, and they are our main referees, our main support, our main critics. I know that the "plate" will be absolutely full, so we are waiting and hope that all 15 thousand came to the games. Krasnoyarsk is able to support football and loves football.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*reconstruction of the Central stadium, Krasnoyarsk*

Aerial photography - July 27, 2018


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Stadium "Ugra-athletics", Khanty-Mansiysk.*

Capacity-10000.
Year of opening-2005.

Photo-July 2018


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* construction Progress for the winter world Universiade 2019 in Krasnoyarsk * 
















[


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*the national stadium, the city of Maykop.*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Yekaterinburg and Yakutsk staged a duel for the Universiade  *


_7 July 2013. Kazan. The opening ceremony of the Universiade. Photo by AFP_

_ only two Russian cities – Yekaterinburg and Yakutsk-still claim the right to host the summer Universiade in 2023. In the near future, the country will have to choose which of them will apply and receive the tournament._

After the authorities of Yekaterinburg officially declared the aspiration to get University games-2023, the paradoxical situation turned out. Two cities from the same country (previously about a similar desire stated Yakutsk) claim to be competitions of a world scale, thus they do not have competitors. Elections will be held in September this year. Over the past six years, the Universiade, and so will visit Russia twice in the summer of 2013 she took place in Kazan, and in the winter of 2019 will be held in Krasnoyarsk. International Association of student's sports (FISU) was headed by a Russian, *Oleg Matytsin*.

*MATYTSIN: WE NEED A GUARANTEE FROM THE COUNTRY'S LEADERSHIP*

– According to the rules of FISU, the two cities from the same country may not qualify for the Universiade, stated *Matytsin* in an interview with "SE". - Only one application can be accepted from Russia. I can't imagine the organizing Committee of the competition, but I can say that so far in FISU no formal applications have been received.

* - there were no applications from other countries besides Russia?
*
– No.

* - What will happen if nobody applies for the right to hold the Universiade at all?*

- I'm not a fan of the subjunctive. Let's wait for the final results.

* – don't you think that after Kazan and on the eve of Krasnoyarsk, another application from Russia for 2023 is too much?*

– I do not think that such arguments are correct. Moscow hosted the summer Universiade in 1973. Then, exactly 40 years later, Kazan hosted the Universiade. Six years later it will be held in Krasnoyarsk. How often? There are, for example, countries that have hosted the Universiade six times. In China, for example, the Universiade was held in 2001, 2009 and 2011. There's nothing wrong with that. The main thing is that the Universiade mobilizes the resources of the region and the country as a whole, and contributes to the development of infrastructure and sports in General. Russia always holds competitions at the highest level, and guarantees from the President and the government are important for any international organization.

* - Who and how in Russia should make a choice between Yekaterinburg and Yakutsk?
*
- The official application to FISU is submitted by the Russian student sports Union. But it is obvious that the public organization alone can not take on such responsibility. Here guarantees from the Governor, the Ministry of sports, the government are necessary. You know that, say, in Ekaterinburg the theme of the Universiade is now being actively discussed. But as far as it will support support – a question to the country leadership.

*WHY DO WE NEED ANOTHER UNIVERSIADE*

The Universiade in Kazan, where our Olympic Champions came out against reserve students from other countries and tore them to shreds, gives a logical answer to why, in principle, Russia is fighting for the right to hold such competitions. This is a great opportunity for local officials to "make noise" with a guaranteed high result, for athletes – to please their regional authorities and get the title, for the country as a whole – to record another complex international tournament, which one way or another will speak.

"Under the Universiade" you can reconstruct stadiums or even build new ones, invest in children's and youth sports, attract new fans to the stands. For example, in Yekaterinburg after the world Cup was a chic stadium-why not use it?

Why all these good goals do not appeal to many developed countries, in General, is also clear. Where on professional sports it is accepted to earn, the University games aren't necessary. Student competitions are unlikely to attract major sponsors or break records for ticket sales. And the state money can, in the end, be spent simply on the development of sports, without a beautiful wrapper in the form of competitions.

It seems that the Universiade, as well as competitions among the military and, perhaps, the European games-this is the maximum that Russian organizers can claim in the coming years. Due to the fact that our anti-doping Agency RUSADA does not have the status of compliance, the major world Championships in Olympic sports will not get us exactly. But the organizers such here is complex, but not the most prestigious tournaments, will always are happy Russia with its habitual pace and hospitality.

Well, if the leaders of Yakutsk and Yekaterinburg are ready to invest hundreds of millions in sports, but for this they need the Universiade – why not. In any case, the second world Cup will not come to us soon, and the fire of people's love for sports and a healthy lifestyle must also be supported.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Small arena at Dynamo stadium *


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Reconstruction of the Central stadium, Krasnoyarsk.*

Recall, before the end of the reconstruction of the local " Yenisei "will hold home matches of the RPL in Tyumen at the stadium"Geologist".

Photo: July 2018


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  the results of the competition for the project on the functional use of infrastructure And the pre-project proposal for the reconstruction of the stadium "Central" of the city of Tver  *

Competition for the project on the functional use of infrastructure and pre-project proposal for the reconstruction of the stadium "Central" of the city of Tver held in accordance with the Regulations approved by the government of the Tver region from 14.05.2018 № 159-PP.

6 projects took part in the competition.

The decision of the competition Committee determined the winners of the competition for the project on the functional use of infrastructure and pre-project proposal for the reconstruction of the stadium "Central" of the city of Tver.

The following projects are recognized as winners:

1 place - the project of construction of the track and field arena;
2nd place-the project of reconstruction of the stadium "Central" in order to create a sports center;
3rd place-the project of reconstruction of the stadium "Central" with the expansion of athletics functionality.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Vladimir Sleptsov promised that the stadium "Shinnik" will open in late August  *

According to the mayor of Yaroslavl, the updated stadium "Shinnik" will be ready to receive fans in September.

- Readiness of the stadium is 80%. Now the preparation of treadmills for the laying of track and field coverage is in full swing. Completion of works is planned for the end of August, - Vladimir Sleptsov declared.

Add that in August, "Shinnik" will play three home matches. Rivals Yaroslavtsev will be "Khimki", "Rotor"and" Zenit-2". A match against the club "Nizhny Novgorod"is scheduled for September 1. It is possible that this meeting will be held on the main field of the Yaroslavl stadium.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  For the sake of the ice arena UMMC will change the riverbed Iset  *

The head of the administration of Yekaterinburg Alexander Jacob signed a decree approving the project plan and the project of surveying the territory in the square of the streets of March 8-Decembrists-Rosa Luxemburg-Kuibyshev. The new layout was developed for the ice arena for 15 thousand spectators for HC "Avtomobilist", which UMMC is going to build here. For this spring 2018 demolished standing here for more than 30 years the unfinished TV tower.

At the end of June, the project planning and surveying project was held public hearings. They were stormy: many would prefer that there was a Park. However, supporters of the arena was larger.

In the new project of planning the site allocated under the arena and being in the zone C-1 (public and business zone of the city center), appropriated two new types of the permitted use-"Sports" and "Business activity". In the diagram, it is marked with the number 5. Also separately allocated area that is adjacent to the Decembrists. On it there are monuments - estates of Kazantsev and Pervushin, and also the wooden house of doctor Serebrovsky which is not a monument to the Decembrists 38 which want to demolish. Their sites are marked as a multi-purpose public-business zone.

The project plan has already laid a pedestrian bridge with the ability to travel equipment, which will appear on the street of the people's Will. Before this bridge, judging by the project, it is planned to change the coastline of the river Iset - that before the bridge it formed a Creek of the correct round shape.

However, UMMC updated diagram Iset formally approved the draft plan and private sketches of landscaping with rounded section of the channel has not recognized the change in coastline.

"No one is going to do any special backwater and even more so to change the river bed, - said the General Director of JSC "Ice arena" Danil Kritsky. - Just sketches of the coastline is depicted schematically, so perhaps the project is just misinterpreted. Or someone once again tries to purposely create a public response".

***

The mayoralty of Ekaterinburg has published the list of projected objects, which will be built by 2025 within the boundaries of streets March 8 - Kuibyshev - Rosa Luxemburg - the Decembrists. They appeared in the project of planning of this quarter which developed under the new ice arena for HC "Avtomobilist" on the place of the demolished TV tower.

The site is planned 11 new Parking lots and Parking lots, three of which are Autonomous and multi - level: at the intersection of the Decembrists-March 8, next to the complex "Artek" (for their residents), and a four-storey Parking for 324 seats directly behind the circus.

Attached is the scheme that in what place approximately should appear (and provided the number of Parking spaces in Parking lots, which, as you know, many citizens believe a sore point in the vicinity of future hall-15-the thousand).


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Stadium "Dynamo", Moscow. The construction of the multipurpose arena*

Photo-August 1, 2018 (https://www.instagram.com/styazhka 24/)


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*"Dinamo" and "hero" go to the Finnish site*

* in the KHL continues the trend of reducing the size of the game boxes in the home arenas of clubs *










Season-2018/19 Continental hockey League (KHL) Podolsky "knight" will hold on the so-called Finnish site. And in the middle of the regular season, Dynamo Moscow will switch to this format of the field. This will happen after the construction of the ice Palace of sports "Dynamo" in Petrovsky Park. Reducing the size of the game boxes is becoming a new trend in the domestic hockey: from the standard for Russia the size of the site has already abandoned the St. Petersburg SKA, Nizhnekamsk "Neftekhimik", Vladivostok "Admiral" and Khabarovsk "Amur".

It is expected that the construction of the VTB arena multifunctional complex will be completed before the end of this year. Earlier, the General Director of the Moscow "Dynamo" Valery Shantsev reported that the new arena, part of this complex, the team will begin to act from January 1, 2019. Prior to this, home matches of the upcoming season blue and white will play at the Palace of sports "Megasport" on Khodynka.

— We took part in the design of the arena and locker rooms-told "Izvestia" head coach "Dynamo" Vladimir Vorobyov. - For example, on our proposal will be installed "Finnish" box.

By the beginning of the season, the reconstruction of the site and the home arena "Vityaz" in Podolsk will be completed.

We do work in the arena, change the Board — we will have a "Finnish" area, — have informed "news" the President "the hero" Michael Golovkov. - We chose the "Finnish" sizes, because we consider them optimal. We believe that it will be better for the Palace, the team and the fans.

For many decades in the Soviet and Russian ice hockey there was a tradition of performances of teams on the big platforms-width of such "standard" field makes 30 m. it was Considered that similar sizes create free space and allow clubs to show more combination game. In turn, in The national hockey League (NHL) have always played on the "canadian" box width of 26 m: in this case, the advantage received teams who prefer power hockey with active struggle and constant puck throws in someone else's zone. "Finnish" sites have a width of 28 m and are considered an average between the Russian and overseas format.

Last season, the transition to the new site was hard for Amur. The Khabarovsk team successfully started the season in the eight-match away series, scoring nine points out of 24 possible. However, the debut on the" canadian " ice turned into a failure. In the first home series "Cupid" lost all four matches. As the players, coaches and managers of Khabarovsk admitted later, the reason was the protracted adaptation to increased speeds on the North American box.

- I believe that Vityaz will have no problems at the beginning of the season because of the new site,-said Mikhail Golovkov. — We will have time to practice on it before the start of the season.

In the Moscow "Dynamo" also with optimism waiting for the start of performances on the new box.

- Hockey, of course, will become much faster, more dynamic and more interesting for the audience. In the first place, all done, — said Vladimir Vorobiev. — But if we pass to this box, then over time have to pass to the same sizes and on our training base in Novogorsk.

According to the first Vice-President of "Amur" Alexander Filippenko, the transition of his team to the "canadian" format last season had a positive impact on the entertainment of the matches.

— We do not regret that we moved to a new site — the games in Khabarovsk became more spectacular, more scoring chances, wrestling and speed, and the audience likes it, — the head of the Khabarovsk club told Izvestia. - Yes, there were difficulties in the first matches of last season at the platinum Arena. But they are not largely associated with adaptation to the site. Rather, the problem was that at the end of the starting away series before the game in Yekaterinburg, the team "mowed" the virus. He had problems from head coach Andrei martemyanova and eight or nine players, including the goalkeeper Juha Metsola. This has involved failures in the first home series at a new venue.

Meanwhile, a number of sports experts believe that the transition to narrower venues will contribute to copying the North American style of play, killing the traditional Soviet and Russian hockey style.

- Of course, we will not kill our hockey, but it will change, — the former head coach of the Russian national team Vyacheslav Bykov told Izvestia. — Canadian courts make the game straightforward, forceful, with less improvisation and imagination. And our hockey has always been based on creativity and non-standard actions of players, their ability to combine. It would be a shame if we lose it — I have always been and remain a fan and apologist of this style. I hope that our clubs will carefully carry out such changes, having thought over all the nuances as much as possible.

Earlier SKA and "Neftekhimik" moved on "Finnish" area, and the "Admiral" and "Amur" — the "canadian". The 11th draw of the KHL regular season starts on September 1.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Stadium homeland Khimki.*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Ice world: the Palace "Novosibirsk-arena"*


*

Public men suggest to lay out the project of new LDS on the regional portal. The future arena is of great interest to all. How comfortable will the audience be there and how many seats will be provided? Will wheelchair users be able to get to the matches? Who will supervise the construction? How will the sports Palace be used between hockey seasons?*

Next discussion of the project  the construction of the LDS  took place at an expanded meeting of the Council of the public chamber of the region last Friday on behalf of the acting Governor Andrei Travnikov. The timing and quality of the project is under special control in connection with the preparation for the youth ice hockey world championship, which will be held in Novosibirsk in 2023. 

Dmitry Timonov, acting head of the Department of architecture and urban planning of the Ministry of construction of the Novosibirsk region, the chief architect of the region, introduced the details of the project. He recalled that thanks to the support of the acting Governor and the Parliament, it was decided to allocate 150 million rubles in 2018 for engineering research and development of design and estimate documentation of the LDS, another 145 million for the same purpose for the construction of transport infrastructure and improvement facilities near the sports complex.

*architectural solutions *

So, the new Ice sports Palace, the project of which was developed by the Moscow PI "arena", will include the main arena with a capacity of 10 500 people. Next to it will be a small training area with temporary stands for 200 seats and a universal game room, which will cover the stylobate (common ground floor). It will take four of the main staircase — two from each input group. The audience will climb them to the entrance gallery and go to their sectors.

On the first floor there will be two changing rooms — the main and for the team of guests, as well as two similar rooms for the team of owners. Also on the first floor there will be zones for VIP-persons, administrative rooms, food court and the main block of technologies of ice fields.

On the second level — the foyer of the first tier, where the audience will lead eight entrances. Along the perimeter of the ice arena — bathrooms, cupboards and wardrobes. There are also rooms for the police, children's play complex and medical service. There will be a so-called club zone.

Around the perimeter of the arena will be located level boxes. Among them, the presidential box for 50 seats, two club for 25 seats and one standard for 14 seats. On the second level there will be a restaurant overlooking the ice arena and the sports complex management center. Predous*Matrena area with a separate entrance to the press conference room and nextsong.



The ice arena will be surrounded by vertical utilities, as well as stairs and elevators, with which the audience will be able to climb to the second tier of the stands. Their lobby is arranged similarly to the first, with the bypass, bathrooms, cupboards and wardrobes around the perimeter.

The last level is technical, with ventilation chambers to ensure a proper microclimate in the stands and arena.

Above the ice arena will be installed technological bridges for hanging lighting and acoustic equipment, as well as a media club. Their design will allow you to hang the necessary concert equipment at any point in the multifunctional use of the arena.

By the way, for the same purpose, the distribution of seats in the stands is made so that the most popular, the first tier accommodates more than half of the total number of spectators. But that's not all. If necessary, special equipment can increase the area of the stalls. This is especially important during cultural events.

*Comfort and color scheme *

A feature of the new Ice Palace will be the profile of the stands. They, as designers offer, with the maximum level of comfort under the conditions of visibility. For example, the first tier will have excess sitting on top of the viewer sitting on the bottom of 120 millimeters, on the second tier, this figure will be 90 millimeters. And this at a rate of 60. Thus, from any place in each sector, the viewer will have the most comfortable conditions for viewing what is happening.

When developing the original appearance of the Palace, the designers were inspired primarily by the symbols of the hockey club "Siberia", the images of the Siberian winter nature and sliding skates on the ice. These themes were developed in the facade drawing, as well as in the choice of glazing of different colors and varying degrees of specularity. Actively used in the facades of the Ice Palace snowflake emblem HC "Siberia", for example in the designation of entrances to sectors. The possibility of arrangement of a media façade is considered. 

The interiors of the sports complex are planned to be solved in the corporate colors of HC "Siberia", among which blue dominates. The ice arena is also supposed to be decorated in blue, blue, white. Each sector in the stands will have its own color — this will allow viewers to better navigate the building and quickly find their seats. The ceiling will be dark gray, graphite. This is a requirement of broadcasting companies - to get the most clear and bright image on the screen.

Also Dmitry Timonov said that the overall project involves the construction of metro stations "Sportivnaya" and 5.6 kilometres of new roads, development of Parking places in 1200, the expansion of a dam of the October bridge to six lanes and the reconstruction of the area lisinskoga (ring in front of the overpass bridge, where the street Blucher, Nemirovich-Danchenko and Marx Prospekt).

Members of the public chamber made comments. For example, the Chairman of the Commission on housing, urban development and road complex Svetlana Zaikina expressed concern whether the glass facade of the LDS will too Shine in the sun and interfere with the pilots when landing at the airport Tolmachevo. The representative of the Novosibirsk region in the Public chamber of the Russian Federation Igor Gall-Savalsky asked whether the project provides comfortable access to the Ice Palace of sports for people with disabilities. And the Chairman of the Commission on public control, public expertise, interaction with public councils and PMC Maxim Fomin proposed to organize a discussion of the LDS project on the regional Internet portal "Electronic democracy".

All the proposals were sent to the regional Ministry of construction. Including the nomination of three representatives of the OP for public control over the implementation of the project. This proposal was immediately supported by the regional mines * system.

* By The Way*

The arena will be a continuation of the development of mass sports in the region. The head of the regional Department of physical culture and sport Sergey Ahps recalled that during the year we have passes to six thousand events of different levels. This contributes to the promotion of physical culture and sports. By 2020, the region is expected to cover up to 40 percent of the population. Of course, this breakthrough can not be carried out without a good material base. So not just thanks to the upcoming  ice hockey world championship  is developing the theme of LDS. On July 25, in Moscow, the head of the region Andrey Travnikov met with Russian sports Minister Pavel Kolobkov. The leaders discussed the construction of major sports facilities and the holding of international competitions on the territory of the Novosibirsk region, as well as the allocation of Federal budget funds for the construction of LDS and the regional centre of volleyball.

Help. In may 2018, the arena design Institute won a competition for the design of the Ice sports Palace in Novosibirsk from three competitors — from Moscow, St. Petersburg and Barnaul. Despite the fact that requested for their services more than others-89.1 million rubles. The design work must be completed by 20 October 2018.

The choice of the contractor is due to the fact that the application OF PI "arena" met all the conditions of the competition, and most importantly — in the portfolio of the Institute is the design of its specialists a number of well-known sports facilities in Russia. Among them are LDS in St. Petersburg, Moscow Palace of sports "Megasport"on Khodynsky field and indoor skating center in Krylatsky.

St. Petersburg sports complex is known for being the home of SKA team — one of the recognized leaders of the Continental hockey League and the base club of the Russian national team. In addition, there are large-scale pop concerts. "Megasport" hosted the world ice hockey championship 2007 and the world figure skating championship 2011, as well as many other sports, cultural and entertainment events. The centre in Krylatskoye has also repeatedly become a venue for important international competitions in speed skating, short track and ice hockey.

In addition to sports complexes for winter sports, the asset OF PI "arena" is the design of football stadiums, including those where the 2018 world Cup matches were recently held.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Sosnovy Bor, Leningrad region. Arena for 2500 seats for the VC "Dynamo-LO", super League.*

JSC "CONCERN TITAN-2" is continuing the construction of the regional volleyball centre in Sosnovy Bor.

Currently, the installation of eight bearing columns of the building is made, the device of grillage is made.

The delivery of metal structures is coming to an end. Their installation is planned to be completed in October by JSC "MSU-90". The device of external networks of water supply, Sewerage and heating is in full swing.

The regional volleyball center is designed for 2.5 thousand seats. It will be the venue for regional and national competitions.

The facade of the building is designed in the colors of the flag of the Leningrad region. It will change its color depending on the angle of view. The area around the building will be landscaped, built Parking.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Creeping revolution. Why KHL clubs massively reduce platform?*










*ICE HOCKEY ON SMALL ICE INTERESTING?*

The current owner of the Gagarin Cup "AK bars", multiple champion of the country" Dynamo", modest in capabilities" Neftekhimik "and" Vityaz " this summer remade home grounds for the Finnish size. It is two meters already the official standard of the IIHF (28 meters wide together 30). You should agree that this is a tendency not to react to it. Earlier in the NHL, only four teams – "Admiral", "Cupid", "Lada" and "Medveščak" – performed on cut ice. They made a bet on the North American model-60 to 26. I was going to move to 28 meters and SKA, and did it on the training ice – in the "Hockey city", and is going to do it in the new Palace. In "ice", where the team is playing now, there is no technical possibility.

The idea of changing boxes in recent years has been discussed so often that imposed in the teeth. We can talk about the need for its implementation or conclude that the reform is meaningless indefinitely. So why now several clubs have decided to take a radical step?

The main argument on the part of their leaders is simple – matches on smaller venues will become more attractive for fans. However, everyone can have their own criteria of entertainment and quality of hockey. For example, during the last broadcast on YouTube channel "SE" colleague Alexei Shevchenko justified his point of view under the influence of personal impressions. He believes that even a poor quality match on a small court looks more interesting than on a big one. That is, it turns out the taste in its purest form. I'm in favor of keeping it that way until the research is done with the numbers. Unfortunately, in the public space of detailed calculations for all the time and did not appear. Let us turn to other countries. For some reason, neither in Sweden, nor in the Czech Republic, nor in Switzerland, no one seeks to reduce the site. Moreover, even in North America periodically circulate opinions that it is necessary to make a clearing more. In the current conditions of free space on the ice is less, the game is simplified and becomes more predictable. We need to get away from this.

*ENTERTAINMENT DO NOT SIZE, AND THE STARS*

Last season, the KHL three teams played on canadian grounds. To claim that home matches "Admiral", "Cupid" and "Lada" turned into a show of unprecedented beauty, I won't undertake. Khabarovsk gave a cool season. The games were broadcast from the platinum Arena in high-definition mode – it was pleasant to watch them from an aesthetic point of view. Especially impressive on the snow-white site looked orange form players "Cupid". Visual impressions cannot be expressed in figures. But to address the same compliments to the "Admiral" and "Lada" is impossible. Against their background, the Amur, which has the best financial capabilities, could afford a steeper composition than once again made sure that the result and the spectacle are made by the masters. Datsyuk, Umark, Gusev, Whims, Azevedo, Tkachev are able to draw a masterpiece at least at the airport, even in a telephone booth. In Europe and North America are now much more likely to think about how to more effectively educate new stars. Isn't this a challenge for Russia?

*FOR A FINAL DECISION, REQUIRED RESEARCH AND DISCUSSION*

The first President of the KHL Alexander Medvedev once advocated a massive transition to canadian boxes nationwide. For this was even conducted special calculations. It turned out that painlessly cut sites can only be in the new palaces. In other cases, it is fraught with huge and unjustified costs. Since then, the case has been postponed. Now the supporter of cutting boxes is the head of the national team staff, the first Vice-President of the FHR Roman Rotenberg. The head of the KHL Dmitry Chernyshenko last year said that the idea of the transfer of our hockey from European size skating rinks to canadian is being developed in the Federation. But again, conclusions with numbers in favor of this opinion is nowhere to be found – only a personal assessment. In disputes, it often boils down to the fact that one's own opinion is the only true one. If we take the criterion of the number of collisions per square meter of ice, they will be more. Some people like it, some don't. However, the number of injuries will inevitably increase. About this why something no one says. As well as the fact that the size of the site affects the nature of the game and the development of hockey players.

When we are talking about something more than their own preferences, it is necessary to conduct a deep research. In the meantime, it turns out that several clubs privately decided for themselves and others, without asking anyone. In the same Finland, not all clubs play on a glade size "60 28" and the domestic League is hardly the best examples of modern hockey.

In the NHL, before introducing any changes to the rules and regulations, there are public discussions and collective decisions. To begin as a Guinea pig use the lower rank League – the AHL. In Russia instead staged a creeping revolution. Will it lead to an improvement in the quality of the game – we'll see.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*[URL="https://vk.com/stadiumsinrussia?w=wall-23377877_288308"IN BLAGOVESHCHENSK will REPAIR the STADIUM "AMUR" AND POOL IN Belogorye[/URL]*

On behalf of the President of the Russian Federation, the Amur region will receive 250 million rubles. Funds from the reserve Fund of the country are intended for the social sphere. With this money, medical institutions, as well as social and sports facilities will be repaired in the Amur region.
"This was made possible thanks to the active work of the head of the region Vasily Orlov with Federal Ministers. The understanding by the head of the subject of the priorities of social policy in the region allowed to justify the amount of financial resources," the government of the Amur region reports.

Of the 250 million rubles allocated to the Amur Region, 59 million will be used to purchase medical equipment for five medical organizations. This will improve the diagnosis, treatment of the most common diseases.

More than 30 million will be received by social institutions: Ust-Ivanovsky psychoneurological boarding school and Blagoveshchensk boarding house. As reported news Agency "the Cupid.info", they will carry out major repairs, acquire technological and medical equipment, special vehicles. Boarding schools will change their appearance, they will create more comfortable conditions for pensioners and disabled people.

A significant part of the funds will be spent on education and sports of the Amur region. In Raychikhinsk, Shimanovsk and Konstantinovsky district the roofs of educational institutions – schools and kindergarten will be repaired.

Sports facilities will receive serious financial support. 50 million roubles will allow to complete construction of sports complex named Solnechnykh in Belogorsk. 18 million rubles from the reserve Fund of the government of the Russian Federation will receive Tambov region for the overhaul of the sports and health club "Olympic". This question arose during the work of Vasily Orlov in the area.

Major repairs will be carried out on the Central sports arena of the region – the stadium "Amur" in Blagoveshchensk. This is planned 18.2 million rubles. In Belogorie will repair the pool, which allocated 9.6 million rubles. There will be a new hockey box in the village ekaterinoslavka-for the construction of allocated 1.6 million rubles.

"The issues that are voiced by the Amur residents within the framework of the" open government" do not remain without attention and are resolved by the head of the region, " the Amur government emphasizes.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Canopy will appear on the Eastern tribune of Lenin stadium in Khabarovsk  *

The Eastern tribune of the stadium. Lenin in Khabarovsk will get a canopy. In connection with its construction, 13-20 sectors will be closed to the public, reports IA AmurMedia, citing the press service of FC SKA Khabarovsk.

Begins construction of a canopy over the East stand of the stadium of Lenin. In this regard, the sector from 13th to 20th will be closed to the public from August 6 to November 15.

"If you are the owner of the season ticket to the Eastern tribune, you can exchange it free of charge at the box office of the stadium for an equivalent subscription to the Western tribune. We remind you that the ticket offices are located between the reserve field and tennis courts, opposite the sculpture "Lenin and the red army". Mode of operation: from 11 to 19 hours. We apologize for the inconvenience and hope the above understanding," — said the press service of FC "SKA-Khabarovsk"


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*the Project to renovate the East stands of the stadium named after Lenin in Khabarovsk.*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* construction of a Rugby stadium in Monino, Moscow region *

Photo-August 8, 2018 (Типичное МОНИНО™).


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*In Tatarstan opened a 7 (!) new swimming pool*

7 new indoor swimming pools were opened in Tatarstan: in Apastovsky, Verkhneuslonsky, Nizhnekamsk, Pestrechinsky, Mamadyshsky, tukayevsky and tyulyachinsky municipal districts.

All pools are built according to the standard project. Facilities include a large bath for adults and a small bath for young and middle-aged children. Pupils of kindergartens and students of educational institutions can be engaged in swimming. The capacity is 396 people per day. The facilities are equipped for people with limited mobility: there is a dressing room, as well as a special mechanism for entering the water.

There are 223 swimming pools in the region, 214 of them are closed. "Today we are opening 7 new pools. By the end of this month, another pool will work in the Atninsky district. There are all conditions for comfortable sports. I am sure these facilities will be in demand among the population," Tatarstan President added.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Part of temporary stands with "Yekaterinburg Arena" will move to Irbit  *



Two thousand seats in the stands with "Yekaterinburg Arena" after the world Cup will soon move to Irbit at the local stadium "Youth". This was announced today by Vice-speaker of the Sverdlovsk legislative Assembly Viktor Shepty.

In the summer of last year on Irbit "Youth" reconstruction which will come to the end by September 1 began. After it, the stadium will have a modern football field,track and field, volleyball and basketball courts with a modern coating, a Playground for workout and gymnastics.

At the world Cup, temporary stands provided seats for 12 thousand fans. In Irbit will move only 1/6 part of them. What will happen to the rest of the designs-is not yet known. However, it is clear that all of them will be delivered to the municipalities of the Sverdlovsk region.

Yesterday it became known that Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev has already ordered to transfer the stadium to the ownership of the Sverdlovsk region, as well as to allocate half a billion rubles for the dismantling of the stands. It is expected that they will be dismantled only next year.

Responsibility for the redistribution of seats between municipal stadiums will fall on the Ministry of sports of the Sverdlovsk region.

Photo: August 8, 2018 ( the"UNITED RUSSIA" Sverdlovsk oblast).


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* "Yantar" Stadium in Moscow.*

The capacity is 2000.
Date of opening-September 7, 2003.
Home team - FC "Strogino" (PFL).

Aerial photography: instagram.com/tommykaira.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*THE RECONSTRUCTION OF THE STADIUM "CHEMIST"*

At the stadium" Chemist " began the dismantling of the stands and the construction of a new fence. Special equipment and several workers are already working at the site. It is expected that the new arena, designed for 1200 seats will open in June 2019. 

Recall that in the Moscow region since 2018, the program of the Governor Andrei Vorobyov on "Reconstruction of the Central stadiums"has been successfully implemented. With joint financing from the regional and municipal budgets, the cost of the project will be about 100 million rubles.

On the site of the outdated stadium, built in 1992, there will be an artificial football field with comfortable stands, with modern lighting, modular locker rooms for athletes and inventory.

Also, residents of the city will receive a track and field sector with five treadmills, two sports grounds – universal and with a separate jumping area. The renovated stadium will be the center of the sports life of the district.

https://vk.com/wall-48294828_8142


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*FC Volgodonsk came to Rostov-on-don to play with Rostselmash. In the photo: stadium "Progress"*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*reconstruction of the Central stadium, Krasnoyarsk*

Photo -  Krasnoyarsk live .


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* the Fate of Progress Biysk stadium is almost solved...*

Perhaps very soon at the stadium "Progress" boil repair work. Will be demolished the old, dilapidated buildings, and in their place will be new buildings as well as meets all modern requirements of the rostrum and covering the tracks. And it is possible that the long-awaited ice Palace, originally planned for Zelenka, will also be built on the territory of Progress. And it's not dreams, but real plans of the city administration. The case for small — to negotiate with the owner about the price to buy and start the conversion.

On August 16, the Progress stadium-a football field, treadmills and premises that have long become emergency, was inspected by the head of the city Alexander Studenikin. Together with him, the object was visited by journalists. Many immediately flooded memories of spent here childhood and youth — participation in school competitions and delivery of sports, football battles, spectators and active fans who became many of us, performances of famous artists... Today, however, Progress stadium is a sad sight. But... there are prospects for its revival, which can not but rejoice.

- Once it was probably the best sports facility in the city, - said Alexander Studenikin, who, as it turned out, himself as a child and in his youth was a regular of "Progress", as he lived nearby, and studied in the 40th school. - Unfortunately, then the stadium fell into great decline. Today, the city needs a large-scale athletics base. Initially, however, planned to build a turnkey new sports facility-looking for a place, stopped in the territory behind the sports complex "dawn", but then the AB quarter would be oversaturated, and other neighborhoods, on the contrary, would be left out of work. And here as the variant began to consider "Progress".

The management of municipal property has already conducted an independent valuation of the object currently being negotiated with the owner, BGSE "Monolith" — on the procedure and manner of redemption. As soon as the negotiations are completed, the city administration will come out with a request to the Duma to agree to the acquisition of "Progress". If the plan can be implemented, the city will have a new track and field base with modern stands, changing rooms, showers and everything that is supposed to have this kind of sports facilities. By the way, the mayor's office does not exclude that the Ice Palace, the construction of which was announced by the Governor's program, will also be settled here, on the territory of the stadium. He would, according to the head of the city, great fit here, and on the map of Biysk there would be another full-fledged sports complex. By the way, the city plans to buy the stadium at the expense of the local budget, but construction and repair work expects to be carried out already with the help of regional subsidies.

Today, the stadium "Progress" functions as you can. The head of the Biysk city sports public organization "Monolit" Sergey Parshin said that almost all summer there were competitions of players from the nearest areas. Held and athletics races. However, coverage of cross-country tracks is poor, and the crosses are almost never carried out. Though, when we arrived, here just passed tests, including, on run employees of the Ministry of emergency situations.

In winter, on the "Progress" — rink, which is poured employees of firm — the owner. Whether it will work now, while it isn't known. It all depends on how the negotiations on the sale will be held, and who will own the stadium by the New year. But the fact that the city will be able to buy the object, there is almost no doubt. And it means, soon all of us will become witnesses of big sports and construction changes!

Sources: Our Newspaper-Biysk, "biyskiy Rabochiy", biysk-ok.ru.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  on the day of the athlete in the village of Vurnary opened a new swimming pool  *










On August 11, the head of Chuvashia *Mikhail Ignatiev * took part in the opening ceremony of the swimming pool in the village of Vurnary.

The head of the region congratulated the athletes on the day of the athlete, the coming day of the Builder and the opening of a new sports facility. He noted that the appearance of the pool is a great event for the residents of the entire district.

_"It's not just a pool, a multipurpose sports facility with a large throughput. I wish that the swimming lanes are not empty, __ and the vurnarians actively engaged in sports __, hardened and strengthened health"_, - he stressed.

The sports facility was built at the expense of JSC Firm "August", the main production site of which – a Branch of" Vurnarsky plant of mixed preparations " – is located in the village of Vurnary.

Mikhail Ignatiev thanked the plant management for socially responsible business. He emphasized that the August company dynamically develops, timely allocates taxes to the budget, invests considerable means in development of social infrastructure of the settlement of Vurnary.

Over the past five years, thanks to the plant built a fitness center, health and recreation Park "August", the children's town "Fabulous glade". In addition, more than 35 million rubles invested in the reconstruction of the stadium "Chemist", there were playgrounds in the courtyards of apartment buildings.

For his contribution to the socio-economic development of the Chuvash Republic, the General Director of the joint-stock Company firm "August" *Alexander Uskov* was awarded the medal of the order "for services to the Chuvash Republic".

Also encouraged the plant Manager of the company "August" in the village Vurnary *Vladimir Sveshnikov* and the Director of the branch of the closed joint stock company "shooting stars", the General contractor, *noting*.

General Director of the joint-stock company "August" * Alexander Uskov* expressed his gratitude to the contractors who built the pool in less than a year, as well as factory workers for their active participation in the improvement of the territory.

Guests inspected the sports facility. The building houses a 25-meter swimming pool with six lanes, a small bowl for teaching children to swim, comfortable locker rooms with showers, a gym. Director of the plant of the company "August" in the village of Vurnary *Vladimir Sveshnikov* drew attention to the fact that the pool is mounted modern water purification system by ozonation.

This sports facility will be on the balance sheet of the branch of JSC firm "August ""Vurnarsky plant of mixed preparations" and will be available to everyone. The management of JSC "August" plans to include the pool in the all-Russian register of sports facilities, which will allow in the future to hold competitions here not only municipal, but also regional and national level.

*Press-service of Administration of the Head of the Chuvash Republic*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*in Venev opened a fitness center  *










* the foke is equipped with a universal gym for team sports, two pools of 25 meters, showers and changing rooms for teams.*

On August 11, an open day was Held in the new sports and recreation complex in Venev. On behalf of the Governor Alexei Dyumin, the Chairman of the Tula region sports Committee Dmitry Yakovlev addressed the visitors.










- I am sure that this sports complex will become a place of attraction not only for athletes of our region, but also for other cities. We plan to hold competitions of various levels, including all-Russian ones. I hope sports fans will appreciate the equipment of Fock, and local residents will like the gym and swimming pool, — said Dmitry Yakovlev.

Also to congratulate venevtsev on this remarkable event there arrived the pupil of the Tula volleyball, the world champion, the double champion of Europe, the player of the national team of Russia Tatyana Kosheleva. She thanked Alexey Dyumin for the opening of such a large-scale facility in Venev, as well as for supporting the development of sports in the region.










For the guests of the festival were held demonstration training and a master class of the team of the Tula region in volleyball. Everyone was able to take part in competitions in football, basketball and table tennis, as well as attend demonstrations of karate and boxers, strength training on simulators with instructors, demonstration training in aerobics.

For everyone conducted sightseeing tours in focus.

In foke there is a universal gym for playing sports-basketball, volleyball, mini-football, handball, two pools of 25 meters, showers and locker rooms for teams. The stands of the complex can accommodate more than 550 spectators.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  in Ufa there will be a new football stadium for 15 thousand spectators  *










In Ufa, choose a site for the construction of a new football stadium. This was Announced by the head of Bashkortostan Rustem Khamitov, speaking at the city forum dedicated to the initiatives for the development of the capital of the Republic. Among the options for placing a new sports facility-a site behind the Zaton bridge, on the way to the airport, the possibility of building a stadium on the territory of the so-called Ufa Peninsula is also being considered. The latter option is the most preferable, as it will attract people from all over the city to the matches.



> – do We really need a new stadium. "Neftyanik" rescued us for some time, but now we already see that the city needs a new sports facility, " Rustem Khamitov said. - Such sports facilities are the next step in the civilizational development of the territory. Today, the teams of the second League in Nizhny Novgorod, Saransk, Volgograd are playing at ultramodern stadiums, 20-40 thousand spectators come there.


The project of the new stadium for FC "Ufa" was "watched" in Belarus. It is expected that it will accommodate 15-16 thousand spectators. The cost of the project is estimated at 3-4 billion rubles – it is five times cheaper than the stadiums that were built in the cities of Russia for the world Cup.



> – the Republic can afford this kind of objects, – said Rustem Khamitov. - The project and plans are there, I hope that we will implement them.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Stadium "Gornyak" allowed on the tube*

* the government of Sevastopol on the third attempt found a contractor for the reconstruction of the Balaklava stadium "Gornyak". Contracts for stadium, school and other facilities with a total value of over 915 million rubles received by the company, which specializiruetsya in the manufacture of plastic pipes and among the objects which the "notes" found only projects like "construction of the stormwater drainage".*









_ Photo: Grafskaya.com_

Reconstruction of the stadium "miner" in Balaklava was to begin last spring-kapstroy announced the first competition in March. However, neither then nor in may, when the second competition was announced, not a single application was submitted. As a result, the competition was held only in August — the contract worth 373 million rubles will receive LLC "techstroy" from Kazan. This company is known in the market of polymer pipes since 2000. In 2007, "techstroy" built its own plant for the production of polymer pipes, since then the company has implemented many projects in the construction of engineering networks.

At "Tekhstroy" vast portfolio of ready — storm drains, culverts, pipelines, pressure sewers and other projects for the construction of engineering networks.



> No stadiums, no schools among the objects of the company website we were unable to locate. Meanwhile, "tekhstroy" in Sevastopol will deal not only with reconstruction of the stadium "miner", but also the construction of the school in district",".


Competition for this contract worth 448 million rubles kapstroy also announced twice since the beginning of the year — and no one filed applications. The application of the Kazan company submitted for the third competition was the only one.

Recall that soon the city will receive dozens of ready-made projects of social facilities-schools, kindergartens, veterinary clinics, sports palaces, swimming pools, FokI, rural clubs. Design and survey work on them (PIR) worth more than a billion were ordered in the second half of 2017, under the terms of contracts, they should be completed in August-October 2018. Dmitry Ovsyannikov calls this strategy "advanced design".

But there is no one to build on these projects yet. If the competition for PIR contracts was high, several applications were submitted for each competition, then there are simply no contractors for construction and installation work on many facilities.

We cannot say that companies with experience in the construction of schools and sports facilities do not come to the state order in Sevastopol. They appear here, full of hopes for a row of objects for years to come. Such plans "Notes" were sounded, for example, representatives of the company "Kapstroyproekt". This contractor built the Victoria stadium on the North side. The stadium, which the Governor solemnly opened in December 2017, was not put into operation by the summer. All this time the children were doing, the workout goes, all the costs of the facility are the responsibility of the contractor.

Now this company is building sports facilities in Simferopol, and in Sevastopol football field on the street Sladkova will build pipe from Kazan. It is known that the contract for this object worth 93 million rubles will also receive LLC "techstroy". The story is the same — the contest was held only on the third attempt, the company's application was the only one.

With schools and kindergartens, things are a little better — for these objects already have at least one proven contractor. LLC Teplostroyservice well-known in the construction market of Siberia, in Sevastopol completed an educational complex in the Cossack Bay, and now conducts construction of school Collegium and a kindergarten on Antique prospectus. According to government officials, the work is carried out ahead of schedule. According to the observations of "Notes", this is true. This is one of the few contractors whose cooperation with kapstroy for the construction of FTP facilities and state programs did not end with problems and lawsuits. But its resources will not be enough for all objects of "advanced design" - we will remind, them more than 80.

Kazan pipe manufacturers seem to have decided to diversify their main activities with the construction of social facilities in our city. We can only hope that, having received multi-million advances, they will cope with the difficulties of organizing work in Sevastopol and after them other large companies with resources and reputation will enter the city. Otherwise, in Sevastopol, instead of new social facilities, there will be a lot of problematic construction sites — such as the billions of FTP turned Victory Park.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*a sports Complex with a swimming pool will be built on the site of the demolished five-story building in WANO  *










* a permit Was issued for the construction of a sports and recreation complex (FOK) with a swimming pool and a diagnostic center in the East of the capital, said the Chairman of mosgosstroynadzor Oleg Antosenko.*

The four-storey building will be erected on the street Khalturinsky, VL. 9, p. 1 in the area Preobrazhenskoe.

"Construction will be carried out on the site of the demolished panel five-story building at the expense of the investor. The works are planned to be completed in autumn 2019," O. Antosenko said *.*










In the sports part of the building there will be an adult and a children's pool, a hot tub, a Hammam, a font with cold water.

In addition to the traditional gyms and halls for group classes, the third floor will house the Studio sycle (for group training on stationary bikes) and antigravity (type of fitness yoga).

The medical center for adults will organize a reception of doctors, there will be opened a treatment and diagnostic rooms.

"the Moscow state construction supervision mayor's instructions, *Sergey Sobyanin* pays special attention to the quality of construction of socially important objects. After submission of the notice of the beginning of works by the Builder the schedule of inspections of the building of sports complex will be made. They will be attended by experts of the center of expertise, who will conduct the necessary laboratory and instrumental studies", - said *O. Antosenko.*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Chelny asks the Republic for money to complete the repair of the stadium "Builder"  *

*200 million rubles have already mastered*

From September 1, all pupils of DYUSSH "Builder" will be engaged under the same roof. Weightlifting and Boxing departments are returning to the renovated building. The training process did not stop, the guys in the repair time trained in another school - "dawn".

The overhaul of the building of the sports school and the stadium" Builder " began in 2016 and was carried out in two stages. The money in the amount of 200 million rubles was allocated by the Republic.

"The building of DYUSSH we operate, halls are ready. But we knew that the allocated amount would not be enough. I do not know why it was approved, because in 2014 was presented another estimate for the repair, much more", - says rim Khalilov, Director of the youth "Builder".

According to him, it is necessary to renovate the East stand, a spare field, offices and restrooms, to hold landscaping. To perform these works will require no more than 100 million rubles. Funding in the school hope to gain from the budget of the Republic.

"I think there is some progress in this issue. 40 years of waiting, ready still much we have to wait, if only there was funding," says Khalilov.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*In Volgograd will create a national stadium*








































































































































*today, Governor Andrei Bocharov held a workshop at the legendary *  stadium  * "Tractor". The oldest this stadium, located in Traktorozavodsky district, is now in disrepair and is a heartbreaking sight.* 

As a matter of fact, from the stadium there was only a field on which the players of the team "Rotor-2"train. Part of the stands are broken, part of them are dug with serpentine cracks. Sitting down here is dangerous for your health. All the administrative buildings, still living, was obviously past its Prime and unsafe to others. 

The stadium, besides, shrink razdobrevshaya flea market – the famous flea market, acting as the hearth of a contagious epidemic, eating everything in its path of advance. But this space completely owned the stadium, but still managed managers and by hook and by crook to seize the land, placing here baraholka ranks. Time when the main team of the city played here has left in legends, and here flocked from all its ends, as on a holiday. There were many sports grounds where you could play in the towns, do weight lifting, run, jump and much, much more. 

The Governor sadly looked at the remains of the former magnificence of the sports, and immediately stopped the report, which was painted dazzling prospects of the future stadium with an artificial field heated, with automatic irrigation, with towers that emit rays of light. 

– And all this must be not – simply-said Andrey Bocharov. And further developed his vision of the strategy update, not even a stadium, but the whole vast territory around. 

The logic of the Governor is simple and clear: the territory should serve people, district, city. In Traktorozavodsky district sites that could become a center of recovery, recreation, reasonable leisure-one or two and obchelsya. And therefore the only conclusion: it is on the site of the stadium "Tractor" and should be recreated such a site. On which there will be a place and a stadium where together with professionals everyone will be engaged and where opportunities for occupations by the most different types of physical culture and sports will be created. Which will accommodate walking, play areas and recreation areas, where you can come with families. And, of course, there will be shopping areas. But – in the framework of a civilized, not a wild trade. 

– The development of this territory should be approached comprehensively, – said the Governor-there should be a people's stadium, which will work in the interests of not some group, but all Volgograd. We invite residents, businessmen, representatives of sports organizations to joint creative work-there is enough work for everyone. But I warn you: we will not wait for anyone until the end of the year, we must decide on a management decision to start updating the territory next year. 

The forthcoming large-scale reconstruction of the stadium "Tractor" organically fits into the fabric of systematic work on the development of children's and mass sports — such a task was set by the Governor Andrei Bocharov to the relevant departments. Only in 2014, thanks to participation in state programs and to attract private investment, cooperation with public organizations, local authorities and TPS in the region built and reconstructed about 200 sports and play facilities. 

Thus, as part of the preparation of the region for the 2018 world Cup, Volgograd arena was built, which became the home stadium of the Rotor club, the training grounds of the Zenit and VGAFK sports complex were updated. With the involvement of investors in Volgograd put in order the stadiums "Pishchevik"and " Neftyanik". In Krasnoarmeysk area the reconstruction of the stadium "Temp", in gorodishchensky — stadium "the Crop". 

New sports grounds are also being created in the region under the Federal program "Development of physical culture and sports in Russia" and under The project of the Elena Isinbayeva charity Fund — since 2015, with the support of the Federal center, 22 sports grounds have been built in the region. This year new objects will appear in Volgograd, Volzhsky, Mikhaylovka, Serafimovich, Surovikinsky, gorodishchensky and Svetloyarsky areas. 

The number of children and adults involved in football is growing: if in 2016 there were 21.1 thousand people, now — more than 25 thousand. Among them, 5.6 thousand children from 6 to 18 years. In total, there are 625 football fields in the region, including 299 in rural areas. Sections for the training of young players operate in 41 institutions of sports orientation. 

The work done gives sure results: in 2017, a team of girls from sredneahtubinskogo district won the gold in the final of the all-Russia competitions on football "Leather ball" among the participants 10-11 years. Also last year, for the first time in the history of the Volgograd team won the final competition of the all-Russian project "Mini — football-to universities". In 2017, the Volgograd region hosted the final stage of the all-Russian football competition "Leather ball" (among young men 14-15 years). And this year, from August 19 to 26, the all-Russian final of the same age category will also be held in our region.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Experts will check the construction of the sports complex "Spartak-volleyball"  *










* Experts will check the quality of construction of sports complex "Spartak-volleyball" in the South-West of the capital, said the Chairman of mosgosstroynadzor Oleg Antosenko.*

The sports complex with hotel and Parking is erected on Novoyasenevsky Ave., VL. 3 in the area Yasenevo.

Specialists Of the center of expertise, research and testing in construction ( CEIIS ) will conduct geodetic works and planned studies of the radiation level at the construction site.
Experts will also determine the level of concentration of harmful substances in the air in the residential area from sources of emissions at the construction site.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*the Committee agreed on seven projects. *










* Seven projects of sports and recreation complexes (FOK) agreed in the capital since the beginning of the year, said the chief architect of Moscow Sergey Kuznetsov.*

According to him, the area of sports complexes will be 42.2 thousand square meters. They appear in areas Preobrazhenskoe, Novo-Peredelkino, Krukovo, LOSINOOSTROVSKY, Lublin, Nekrasovka Pokrovskoe-Streshnevo.

"All sports and recreation complexes have not only modern facilities for sport, but also a unique appearance. In the future, they will help to form a positive architectural environment in the districts, " Kuznetsov said.[/B]

For example, in the area of Novo-Peredelkino in the West of the capital will build a FLC with a swimming pool, locker rooms and gyms.

Also, a sports center for the whole family with an area of more than 3 thousand square meters will appear by 2020 on Tushinskaya street in the Pokrovskoye-Streshnevo district in the North-West of the capital, next to the stadium "Red October".

In the Preobrazhensky district in the East of the city will build a sports complex with a swimming pool, gyms and Parking.



















"As previously noted by the mayor *Sergei Sobyanin *, the capital will continue the construction of sports complexes with swimming pools, ice rinks and track and field arenas under the program "My district". Last year, we issued an architectural and urban planning solution for nine sports complexes," Kuznetsov said.[/B]


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Fasel suggested that the world hockey championship in 2023 will be held in Russia  *

*According to the head of the IIHF, tournament in 2024 will be held in the Czech Republic, and 2025 in Sweden*










The President of the International ice hockey Federation (IIHF) has suggested that the world Cup 2023, will be hosted by Russia, 2024 Czech Republic, and 2025, Sweden. He told TASS about it.

In may, Vice President of the Russian ice hockey Federation Roman Rotenberg told TASS that Russia has applied for the tournament in 2023, the matches of which are planned to be held in St. Petersburg. Fasel then told the media that the Czech Republic and Sweden told IIHF about the interest in the organization of the tournament.

"It is expected that in 2023 the world Cup will be held in Russia in 2024-m - in the Czech Republic, and in 2025 - in Sweden,' said Fazel. - So far, these are only applications, and all this will be discussed in may in Bratislava, but personally I think that in the end everything will be so."

According to the IIHF regulations, countries wishing to host the 2023 world Cup must send a letter to the international Federation no later than September 1, 2018, informing them of their intention to host the tournament. Until January 10 next year, candidates must submit a detailed plan of the competition, as well as make a contribution for the application in the amount of 10 thousand Swiss francs (about $10 thousand).

The world championship 2019 will be held in Slovakia (Bratislava, Kosice), 2020-in Switzerland (Zurich, Lausanne), 2021 - in Belarus and Latvia (Minsk, Riga), 2022-in Finland (Helsinki, Tampere).

Video:  Victor Koveshnikov .


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Kurgan stadium will be named after the legendary athlete Valery Brumel  *










*the Kurgan, Central stadium will be named in honor of the Olympic champion and world record holder in high jump Valery Brumel. The corresponding delivery today, August 14, was approved by the regional government. *

Head of the Department of physical culture, sports and tourism Alexander Vasiliev said the project was developed on behalf of the Governor of the Kurgan region .

- The proposal received public support, - said Vasiliev. - We also received the consent of Valery Brumel's relatives.

We will remind, with an initiative to assign a name of the well-known athlete to one of sports objects of area the Kurgan office of the Russian Fund of the world acted.

- This year marks the 50th anniversary, when an outstanding Soviet athlete, Olympic champion and world champion in high jump Valery Brumel came to the mound for treatment to Dr. Gavriil Ilizarov, - the initiators said earlier. - What could not be done by Moscow doctors for two and a half years, the doctor from the Mound created in 5 months. After the operation, Brumel not only got on both legs, but also returned to the jumping sector.

Recall that in April 2017 in the center of Ilizarov in honor of the legendary Soviet athlete in the high jump opened a renovated installation *"Gate Brumel" *.

14.08.2018

Photo by Anna Makarova, information service "Region 45".


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  Alexander Moore assessed the roller ski track in Nyagan  *

*Its length is 1032 meters.*



















Acting Governor of the Tyumen region *Alexander moor *, who is on a working visit to Nyagan, together with the head of the Khanty-Mansiysk Autonomous Okrug *Natalia Komarova *, visited the roller ski track, located in the Park lane of the Yugra city.

This track is a multi-functional platform designed for professional athletes, skiers, roller skates and bicycles, as well as young mothers, elderly people who are fond of Nordic walking, and other people with an active lifestyle.

The length of the track with asphalt coating is 1032 meters, its relief allows athletes in the summer to work out the technique of running on roller skis.

Alexander Moore asked whether the terrain was preserved during the construction of the route. Director of the center *Zaur Huseynov* confirmed that the relief was left unchanged.

"In fact, there are quite complex areas that we have protected from beginners. To ski and ride true professionals, and on the rollers with this bias, I go only confident young people," – said Huseynov. Injuries, according to him, nobody received.

Near the track as part of the landscaping there was a workout area-Alexander moor and Natalia Komarova met with Nyagan athletes who were engaged in it. The guys showed the guests some difficult exercises on the bars.

We will remind, earlier in the course of the working visit Alexander Moore and Natalia Komarova have already visited the plant "Nyagangazpererabotka", which is one of the key suppliers of raw materials for the Tobolsk petrochemical project


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*In Moscow will construct almost 70 objects, medicine and sport until 2021*










* 32 sports and 37 medical facilities are planned to be commissioned from 2018 to 2021, said Andrey Bochkarev, head of the Moscow construction Department.*

"Among them are sports and recreation centers of mass attendance, where every resident can engage in their favorite sport, and combined facilities, where there will be an ice arena, a swimming pool, and a gym. In addition, there will be specialized sports facilities for the preparation of athletes of the highest achievements", - said *A. Bochkarev* in  interview  TV channel "Moscow-24".

He noted that a large number of social facilities necessary for everyday life are being built in the capital.

"In the next three to four years, there will be 37 new health facilities, including large clinics and hospitals. The necessary funds are allocated for this," A. Bochkarev explained *.*

The Department of construction said that from 2018 to 2021 it is planned to introduce 21  polyclinic , eight hospital buildings, five ambulance substations and three engineering facilities for medical institutions.

"Mayor *Sergei Sobyanin * sets the task to all units of the government of Moscow, and in particular the construction Complex of the capital, to develop at an accelerated pace all spheres of life in the city, and the results of this we see," concluded *A. Bochkarev *.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  LDS "Siberia" next year will be reconstructed for the youth ice hockey world Cup 2023  *

*LDS "Siberia" is the home arena of the eponymous club of the Continental hockey League *

The authorities of the Novosibirsk region next summer will reconstruct the ice Palace of sports "Siberia", which will host part of the matches of the youth world hockey championship in 2023. This was reported to journalists by the acting Governor of the Novosibirsk region Andrey Travnikov.

LDS "Siberia" is the home arena of the eponymous club of the Continental hockey League, it was built in 1964, the last time the arena was renovated in 2002 and now holds 7.4 thousand spectators. In January this year, the arena was replaced by the scoreboard, the previous worked since 1972. His lamps are for sale, all revenues should go to the construction of a sports ground for disabled children. Repair of the Palace will be held in preparation for the youth world Cup in 2023.

"We will start work in the summer of 2019: it is necessary, in particular, to repair the base under the site, the reconstruction of exits to the arena in accordance with the requirements of the international Federation, the replacement of the Palace lighting, information equipment, repair of the roof and walls," said Travnikov. - We will try to carry out these works in the off-season. Spare pads at "Siberia" there is, therefore, a schedule of repair works we plan to account for this".

According to the acting head of the region, he has no fears that the Novosibirsk Palace may find defects similar to those that were identified at the "Arena-Omsk", which caused the temporary relocation of the "avant-Garde" in the suburban Balashikha.

"The design, as well as the timing and design of construction are different. In Omsk, the arena was designed and built in 2007, and our arena is more than 50 years old. Of course, it is already obsolete, and physically there is wear. Again, the world Cup contributes to the fact that we have worked seriously on the old arena, we will have to carry out major repairs and partial reconstruction of the arena", - said Travnikov.

---

Youth world championship in Novosibirsk

In may, the international ice hockey Federation approved a new ten-year contract for the youth world Championships (players under 20 years). Under this contract, the 2023 tournament will be held in Novosibirsk.

By the world Cup in the city will build a modern ice Palace, it will be built in early 2019 on the left Bank of the Ob river. Part of the tournament matches will be held on the old arena.

Previously, Russia hosted the youth world Championships in 2001 (Moscow, Podolsk) and 2013 (Ufa).


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* 5-thousand stadium "Yenisei" August 15, 2018, Krasnoyarsk.*

The arena is being built for the local hockey club. "Yenisei" plans to start the season in a new arena. In early September, the builders promise to fill the test ice.

Photo: HC "Yenisei".


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Stadium, "Baltika", Kaliningrad
*
Aerial photography-August 16, 2018(instagram.com/anxious5).










[


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*sports Complexes in the style of futurism and constructivism will be built in Moscow  *










* fitness complexes (Foci) in the style of constructivism and futurism will appear in Moscow, said the chief architect of the capital Sergey Kuznetsov.*

He noted that the design projects. approved the Committee.

"New buildings of sports centers will be built taking into account modern trends in the sports industry. Stylized wooden facades, sun-protection decorative lamellas and other construction solutions allow our architects to create a comfortable space for active sports and recreation", – said *S. Kuznetsov*.

Two new sports centers for the whole family with spacious gyms and games rooms and swimming pools will appear in the North-Eastern and Zelenograd districts. 

Thus, the building in the style of constructivism with panoramic Windows and stylized wooden facades will be built at the address: Anadyr passage, VL. 59Losinoostrovskoy district.

The sports and fitness complex will be five-storey. On the top floor there will be coaching rooms, the fourth floor will be taken under the children's pool with changing rooms, showers and a waiting room for parents.

Gyms with simulators will be on the third floor. The first and second floors will be a single area with two swimming pools for adults, Jacuzzi, showers and changing rooms. The area of the new sports center will be 5 thousand square meters.

The architectural appearance of the building will perform in the style of constructivism. Rectangular facades are faced with panels stylized as natural wood.

The building will have panoramic Windows. Association with the sport will cause Erwinia panels with silhouettes of swimmers, runners and gymnasts.




























The three-storey sports center with a futuristic 3D-facade will be located on Alexandrovka street in Zelenograd. Its area will exceed 4.5 thousand square meters.

The third floor will be occupied by gyms with exercise equipment, the second-rooms for volleyball and basketball. On the ground floor there are adult and children's pools, swimming pool for Aqua aerobics, showers, changing rooms and sauna.

According to the design project, this building will also receive panoramic Windows and a 3D facade in a futuristic style. It will be made from a variety of green metal slats that mimic the thickets of the forest. They will protect the swimming area and gyms from sunlight.










Another sports complex with a 3D facade will appear in the North-West, on Tushinskaya street, next to the stadium "Red October".





































In just three years, it is planned to build more than 50 sports facilities in the capital, and 13 of them are planned to be commissioned this year.

The four-storey sports complex with gym, massage rooms and sauna will open in gagarinska district.

In the area Novo-Peredelkino to the West of the city will build FOK with pool, changing rooms and gyms.

In preobrazhenskom the area East of the capital will have a sports complex with a swimming pool, gyms and Parking.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  FC Chertanovo will not hold home matches at Its stadium until the end of 2018  *

* Moscow club in the season 2018/19 debuted in the championship of the national Football League *










Football club "Chertanovo" will have time to finish an additional tribune on the same name arena until the end of 2018, until that time the team will continue to play home matches at the stadium "Avangard" in Domodedovo. About TASS said the Director of the Centre for sports and education "Chertanovo" Nikolai Larin.

Moscow club in the season 2018/19 debuted in the championship of the National football League (FNL). "Arena Chertanovo" before the championship could accommodate 500 people, so the club decided to build an additional tribune and start playing at the home stadium in August. According to Larin, the process was postponed due to the holding at the arena of the Memorial Ivanov - 2018, which will be held from 22 to 26 August among the youth teams.

"We realized that we would not have time (to finish the podium-approx. TASS) before the tournament in memory of Ivanov, which the Russian football Union holds at our stadium. Therefore, on our initiative, we postponed it, so as not to interfere with the competition, and after they have already started. In any case, it is too early to say that we will play in Chertanov, even if the rostrum is built, as we have other shortcomings. Until the end of the year, the podium will be made, but we will not play this year for sure," Larin said.

Currently, the players of Chertanovo hold home matches at the six thousandth stadium "Avangard" in Moscow Domodedovo. After six rounds belonging to the Moscow club with eight points occupies the 13th place in the table. The team also continues to play in the Cup of Russia, where in 1/32 finals will play away with the club "Luke-Energy" (Great Luke). In case of victory, the match of the next stage "Chertanovo" will hold at nominally home stadium.

Larin noted that the Moscow government continues to provide "Chertanovo" support and spoke about the future improvement of the center's infrastructure. "We have good news - the Moscow government will build an arena near our stadium in Chertanov. This year will be the design, and at the end of the next should be put into operation", - concluded the source TASS.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Governor of the Saratov region about the future of the stadium "Avangard": "Europe is resting" *

Governor of the Saratov region Valery Radaev visited the stadium "Avangard".  We will remind, the project on its reconstruction was scandalously glorified. Abandoned and destroyed in the post-perestroika years, the stadium had to be repaired for the 2018 FIFA world Cup. However, due to sluggishness to pass it did not have time.

As a result, it was decided to finish the stadium. It will train the youth football team of FC "Volga".

The timing of the overhaul was lost several times. In his last visit, August 6, Radaev criticized the subordinates and the contractor - an organization headed by the Deputy of the Duma Alexei Berezovsky (GC "arcade"). It was obvious that by the appointed date - November 1 - will not have time to complete the work.

On August 17, Radaev arrived to check how the contractors carry out his order. He was satisfied with what he saw.

"Europe has a rest, - has declared the Governor, addressing reporters. - It will be the best stadium in Saratov".

The head of the region was dissatisfied with only one thing - the grass on the field has several "bald spots".

"Probably put something here," he said. "Make sure you don't do that."

Berezovsky assured that by November all earthworks will be completed. And by December all utility rooms will be built, after which the object will be put into operation.

Sources:  OM. News Saratov , saratov.gov.ru.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* beach soccer Stadium in Strogino. Spartak-Crystal SPb *


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  the stadium in Tikhvin received the RFU certificate  *

[









In Tikhvin now can take place matches of Professional football League: the stadium "Kirovets" received a certificate of the RFU.

Contributed to this important event, according to this George Nachkepia, the press attache of FC "Leningrad", "Leningrad".

The RFU certificate of the third category is the only such certificate in the Leningrad region so far. So Tikhvin "Kirovets" is the first stadium in the region where you can play matches of this level.

Note, arena stadium, commissioned 9 years ago, with a capacity of 6 thousand spectators. The first game of the 2018/2019 season is reported to be held in Tikhvin on September 9. FC " Leningradets "will take the team" Chertanovo-2 " from Moscow.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* "Lokomotiv" Stadium, Dubna, Moscow region*

Aerial photography - [URL="https://vk.com/welovedmitrov'] it's Dmitrov, baby![/URL].


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* stadium "Resource", Bogoroditsk, Tula region *

Photo -  Sergey Golov .


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* Central stadium in Murmansk from bird's-eye view *

Photo source -  Murmansk .


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Nazarov: analogues a new venue the arena "Neftekhimik" is not even in the NHL*

Analogues of the new site, which is installed in the arena of Nizhnekamsk "Нефтехимика", not even in the NHL, said the head coach of the hockey club  Andrey Nazarov . 

Neftekhimik will play matches from the new season  KHL  on the site of Finnish size (60 by 28 meters). KHL clubs for the most part act on the sites of classical European sizes (60 by 30 meters), while in North America the ice arenas are already four meters (60 by 26).

"(The site) on several trucks was delivered to Nizhnekamsk, its installation at the Neftekhim Arena is going at a record pace. We have already looked at the new Board, were pleasantly surprised. They will be mounted two four-meter HD-quality TV and the latest generation. The fans, players and coaching staff will be able in these plasmas, are located on two opposite sides, see the picture, which is supplied to the cube under the arches of the stadium," - said Nazarov, who was quoted by the official website "Neftekhimik".

"I can say that such equipment and such boards in the NHL just do not. As far as I know, they are not in the NHL, several leading clubs there are just beginning to go this way," he added.

In the season 2017/18 three Russian clubs played on the "Finnish" site: "Admiral "(Vladivostok)," Amur "(Khabarovsk) and" Lada " (Togliatti), which at the end of the season left the KHL.

Photo - twitter.com/HCNeftekhimik68.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* Small Blizzard. Udmurtia. Stadium "The Lighthouse".*

The capacity of 1 100 seats


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Sobyanin: sports complex with swimming pool built in Pokrovskoye-Streshnevo*










* A new fitness center (FLC) will appear in the North-West of Moscow, said the mayor of the capital Sergei Sobyanin.*

"At stadium "Red October" pokrovskom-Streshnevo construct fizkulturno-an improving complex. This will be the first in the FLC area with a swimming pool, " wrote *S. Sobyanin* on his page in " Twitter ".


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* he built a 25-metre swimming pool*









* the construction of the swimming pool of the Moscow state construction University (MGSU) in the North-East of the city has been Completed, head of the Department of urban policy of the capital Sergey Levkin said.*

"The area of the three-storey building, which will house a 25 – meter swimming pool and a small one for swimming training, is about 4.5 thousand square meters. the procedure for obtaining documentation for commissioning Is now being completed," S. Levkin said *.*

The sports facility was built at the address: Yaroslavl highway, VL. 26, korp. 1-14 in  Yaroslavl region .

"The swimming pool will become one of the leading centers for the development of student sports. It meets the world-class standards and will be part of the indoor sports and recreation complex of MGSU",-explained *S. Levkin.*

He recalled that in December 2015, a track and field arena with a sports core was introduced that meets the standards of The international Association of athletics federations (IAAF).

"The swimming pool and the track and field arena are connected by a passage. Together with the eight – Palace of sports, they form a unique world-class student sports complex," the head of the Department said.

According to him, the construction of the pool was conducted in the framework of the Federal the targeted investment program (FTIP). The city authorities have allocated a subsidy of 75% of the cost of work. In total, about 400 million rubles were allocated for the construction of the pool.

* S. Levkin* added that the issue of construction of the ice arena of MGSU is being worked out.

"Mayor *Sergei Sobyanin * set the task to turn Moscow into a comfortable city. If earlier in the volume of input of real estate prevailed  housing , then in the last few years has increased significantly the introduction of social facilities. Since 2011, the city has built 303  school  and  kindergarten , 72 health facilities, 42 cultural facilities, 98 sports facilities, " he concluded.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Head of administration of Pskov encourages patience for the period of reconstruction "Mashinostroitel"*

The head of the administration of Pskov Alexander Bratchikov asks residents to be patient for the period of reconstruction of the stadium "Mashinostroitel", which will soon begin in preparation for the international Hanseatic days 2019.

"I understand that we, together with our contractors, create great inconveniences for the residents of the city - after all, heavy trucks will carry construction materials back and forth, electric welding and construction work will be carried out under the Windows of nearby houses. Therefore, I would like to ask the residents, especially those streets that are adjacent to the stadium, to be patient", - said the brothers live radio "Echo of Moscow in Pskov".

"We all understand. We understand that all this entails inconveniences, but we ask you to be a little patient and understand the situation. When the stadium is reconstructed, it will be good for our city", - said the guest of the Studio.

As Alexander Bratchikov reminded, 750 million rubles were allocated for the first stage of reconstruction of "Mashinostroitel". With this money will be built large and small stands, entrance with Parking, catering and hostel for 60 seats, updated outdoor lighting and fencing. In the sub-tribune rooms of the small and large stands there will be rooms for training in different sports. It is planned that after the reconstruction the stadium will be able to host competitions of the national championship level. The stadium has already begun preparatory work-disassembling the rubber coating of treadmills and chairs, which are planned for secondary use in urban sports facilities.

Source:  Pskov news feed (PLN).


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  ice Palace of sports in Tambov equipped for Matches of the higher hockey League  *

*about 13 million rubles were allocated from the regional budget for the equipment of the ice arena *

Ice Palace of sports "Crystal" in Tambov will be converted for the championship matches of The higher hockey League (VHL) season-2018/19, the first of which Tambov ice arena will take 16 September. This was reported on Monday in the press service of the regional administration.

Last season, "Tambov" won the championship of the VHL and won the right to speak in the championship of the VHL.

"Last year's victory in the championship of the higher hockey League allowed professional hockey club "Tambov" to improve its status, opening the doors of a more prestigious championship. And to meet its requirements, at present, at the home arena of the club, in the ice Palace of sports "Crystal", works on its additional equipment are being carried out," the press service said.

According to the administration of the region, about 13 million rubles were allocated from the regional budget for the equipment of the ice arena, at the expense of this money a system of fixation "Videogol" was installed, and two new sectors with stands for fans will appear.

"With the emergence of new stands, the number of seats will expand to 1400. In addition, in the near future will be purchased a reserve ice-filling combine. Thus, all the requirements of the League will be met and the ice Palace of sports "Crystal" will be able to host the matches of the championship of the VHL", - explained in the press service.

The championship Of the higher hockey League "Tambov "will begin on departure on September 6 - the team will play with HC" Ermak "from Angarsk, and the first home match on the updated arena Tambov club will hold on September 16 with the team" SKA-Neva " from St. Petersburg.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Vladivostok is a shopping center and build a new stadium "Beam"

The modern facility decided not to build in the area of ash dump Or snow fall, as previously planned *

Alexander VASILYEV









The project of the multifunctional public center was presented in 2013. Photo: Vladivostok administration

In December 2017, residents of Vladivostok were shocked by the information about the construction of a new stadium instead of the good old Dynamo. The main places for the construction of a sports facility officials chose not the closest, which angered the citizens. However, now the leadership of the region has decided on the territory, and it was much closer than other options.

 today, on the radio "Komsomolskaya Pravda" - Primorye" *, Vice-Governor of Primorsky Krai Pavel Serebryakov* spoke about the development of Vladivostok's sports infrastructure. First of all, he noted that the Fetisov arena has already appeared in the region and an ice complex is being designed in Ussuriysk. However, the most ambitious project is now considered a new modern stadium, ready to replace the "Dynamo" on the waterfront sports Harbor.

Place under the object was chosen for a long time. Officials considered a set of territories under building. Of the proposed options, two were the most promising - the area of Snowfall and ash dump on Fadeev. Only the townspeople did not like these options at all. Mainly because they were far away-in contrast to the usual stadium "Dynamo" in the city center. Here and on the game "Beam" is convenient to go, and immediately under the chants you can quickly get home.

After the raised noise of the power listened to inhabitants of the city, and defined a new place under construction – near the overpass on Nekrasovskaya.

— Currently, the land along the street Kamsky, where are the rest of the bridge supports. A wonderful place, but difficult in terms of geodesy (on the site there are swamps), and in terms of transport accessibility. There it is necessary to work with soils and builders are actively engaged in it, - Pavel Serebryakov told.









Vice-Governor of Primorye Pavel Serebrjakovoj: Alexander VASILIEV

The stadium has a capacity of 15 thousand people. First of all, football fans here will follow the home games of "Luch". However, not only sports games will attract residents and guests of Vladivostok to the sports complex. The forum will be invited and the local star, with concerts in the open air. The possibility to hold city holidays is also considered.

It should be noted that in July 2013 at the town planning Council under the administration of Vladivostok in the same place wanted to build a multifunctional public center. It was supposed and recreational area with access to lake Chan. The Commission of architects then reacted positively to the project, offering to make a few adjustments. The cost of the object reached 4 billion rubles, but the stadium is still costing a mysterious amount of "from 2 billion rubles." However, over time, the idea of building the center remained only on paper.









The cost of the center is 4 billion rubles. Photo: Vladivostok administration

Also invited to the radio guest told about the future of the football team "Luch".

- If you take the "Ray", then we have a comprehensive plan for the development of the Far East, where there is a section of Primorsky Krai. According to him, the football base is designed for Serov – this is the area of Sedanka, where the club trains. It will be an essential stage of development of sports infrastructure of the city, - the Vice-Governor noted.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*the Truth about the reconstruction of "Chemist" : behind schedule, black diggers and the dismissal of the stadium Director 

The long-awaited modernization of the oldest arena of Tver threatens to turn into another long-term construction, and in addition may deprive the region of Federal funds for the implementation of other sports projects.*










Stripped asphalt, mountains of sand, trenches. A huge field between the stands, from which, like a scalp, stripped the lawn, and exposed brown alumina. A lone bulldozer rubs the land trampled down by several generations of players.

Next to the iron monster swarming no more than a dozen people with shovels and cars. Dissatisfied with the rumbling, the orange truck enters the field…






This picture can be seen at the Chemist stadium this week. On the main sports arena of Tver is the largest reconstruction in the last 60 years. However, the main work has not yet begun. And, apparently, the contract with city administration won't be executed in due time.

Football field the arrow of the Volga and the Tmaka river was opened in 1920. Before that, there was an army parade ground, before it-the yards of the bishops ' Ministers and gardens, even earlier, from the 12th to the 18th century, the construction of the Tver Kremlin.

In its present form, the stadium was equipped in 1955. And since then, it has not been modernized or rebuilt, being a unique example of Soviet architecture.

The last major repair on "Chemist" was carried out in 2005. But then the work only applies to the sports pavilion with game and exercise rooms and the stands. After that, several attempts were made to reconstruct the stadium on a larger scale, but it never went beyond words. Even in 2011, when more than 100 million rubles were allocated from the regional budget for the modernization of the football arena, and a competition was held to determine the contractor... So the current reconstruction, without exaggeration, can be called historical.










As reported portal Tverisport.ru , at the end of may this year, an auction was held to determine the contractor for the reconstruction of "Chemist", for which 95 million 598 thousand rubles were allocated from the budgets of three levels. The winner of the competition was recognized as "Road repair and construction management", registered in the city of Krasnogorsk, Moscow region. This joint-stock company expressed its readiness to perform the contract for 87.7 million rubles.

According to the signed contractuJSC "DRSU" 1 November 2018 should be replaced by "the Chemist" the football field synthetic turf, install new fencing, drainage system and storm sewers. On the podium – change 1251 white seat, 1250 seats in red and 1250 seats in blue. Along the perimeter of the football field to lay track and field, as well as to equip the sector for jumping and throwing. In addition, it is planned to purchase stationary and portable football gates, a bench with a canopy for spare players, corner flags and a horn speaker with a capacity of 30 watts.

The schedule of all works prescribed in the contract is divided into four steps . Accordingly, the payment should be carried out by the customer – the municipal budget institution of physical culture and sports "United Directorate of stadiums" – in stages, after the delivery and acceptance of the relevant works.

In particular, even before August 1, all earthworks had to be performed, the device of the base of the football field, the bases and coatings of the treadmills and sectors, the curb was made.

Until September 3, "Chemist", according to the schedule, it was planned to lay a synthetic covering of the football field and apply the marking of treadmills.

Today, the stadium is still undergoing archaeological excavations. Schedule thwarted. At least a month behind.










– To hand over the object by November 1, we will not have time, - commented on the progress of work on "Chemist" chief engineer of JSC "DRSU" *Dmitry Simakov*. Up to the end of the year, I don't know.

From further comments, the representative of the contractor refused, advising to seek clarification from the customer, the administration of the city of Tver and archaeologists who are in no hurry to complete the excavations.

Apparently, we were not in a hurry to start the reconstruction of the stadium "Chemist" and in the municipality. The contract with the contractor JSC "DRSU" was signed only a month after the auction. Archaeological excavations began with a serious delay.

- Works on the first stage aren't handed over yet, - I commented Tverisport.ru acting first Deputy head of the administration of the city of Tver (on housing and communal services and construction) *Vladimir Prokudin *. - In cases of non-performance or improper performance by the contractor of obligations under the contract, the penalty (fines, penalties) is provided for in favor of the customer. The contract between the customer and the contractor is limited to the period up to 17 December 2018.

Meanwhile, there was the first resignation associated with the reconstruction of "Chemist". The letter of resignation at own will was written by the Director of MBU Fkis "the United management of stadiums" * Yaroslav Egorov*. It was he who on June 29 as a customer signed a contract with JSC "DRSU".

Yaroslav Egorov declined to comment on the reasons for his dismissal.

In General, around the reconstruction of the stadium "Chemist" is a lot of mysterious and incomprehensible. Even during the conclusion of the contract with JSC "DRSU" the experts had a question how the company, which until that time was engaged only in the implementation of road works, is going to produce laying synthetic football lawn and athletics tracks. Here we need special knowledge and relevant experience. Officials refuse to speak on this subject, citing the fact that the contractor to perform certain works no one forbids to hire a subcontractor. However, the information available to Tverisport.ru, "DRSU" is planning all the work to hold its own, without the help of other artists. In this context, there is no doubt that the construction company, was its will, would have done without archaeologists.

At the same time, archaeologists are clearly hiding something. At least during the visit of the portal correspondents Tverisport.ru they refused to interview and even asked for permission for photo and video.

From private conversations it was found out that archaeologists fear competition from black diggers. Say, after publications in the media about the reconstruction of "Chemist" some people under the cover of night penetrate the stadium and walk on the field with metal detectors. In the morning, archaeologists find unaccounted pits.

Official excavations began at the stadium only on July 29. It is planned that they will last at least until the beginning of September. Provided they don't find anything sensational.
















































































































































































































To date, the progress of the reconstruction of the stadium "Chemist" is a serious concern on the part of the regional Committee for physical culture and sports and the government of the Tver region.

The fact is that the Ministry of sports of the Russian Federation agreed to co-Finance the large-scale modernization of the stadium only on condition that all planned work will be carried out and completed during 2018.

Failure to reach agreements and commitments threatens the Tver region with complete excommunication from the Federal funds necessary for the implementation of other major projects for the development of sports infrastructure in the region, including the construction of new rowing bases on Tverts and Volga.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Professional ski roller track will appear in autumn in the Park 850 anniversary of Moscow  *










In the South-East of the city in the Park 850 anniversary of Moscow, in the framework of the third stage of work on the comprehensive improvement and landscaping of the territory equip professional roller ski track, said RIAMO press service of the complex of municipal economy of Moscow.

"The total length of the route will be more than 4 kilometers. Its design and configuration are developed in close cooperation with the professional community of athletes. At the moment, the specialists of the municipal economy complex prepared the base for the device of the ski roller track: leveled the relief, prepared the concrete base and laid the lower layer of asphalt pavement. After the technology is laid a special geogrid, and on top of it – the final layer of asphalt", - said the Agency interlocutor.

He added that the shape of the roller ski track will be a closed contour of the asphalt road. Some areas will have irregularities and slopes – this will improve the efficiency of training and add variety during skiing. In summer it will be able to use the rollers, and in winter – skiers.

"The third stage of work on the complex improvement and landscaping of the Park 850 anniversary of Moscow started this year. This part of the Park is more focused on the sports component", - said the press service.

Also on the perimeter of the Park there is a fence to limit the access of residents to the construction site. For visitors arranged showroom with all information on the improvement of the Park, where there is an employee and can answer questions from residents.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Central Republican stadium "Spartak", Petrozavodsk, Republic of Karelia.*

Capacity-145.
Year of opening-1983.
The last reconstruction-2012.
House. the team of FC "Karelia" (disbanded in 2016).

The stadium, as a sports facility, is actively used.

Photos: 21 August 2018 (van Stafeev).


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Votkinsk, Udmurtia. Stadium "Banner".*

Built: 1959 | Capacity: 5000


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

*@Good Spirit* do you have any info for the construction of new indoor velotracks in Russia? 

Thanks


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

George_D said:


> @Good Spirit do you have any info for the construction of new indoor velotracks in Russia?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know, new bike tracks in Russia are not being built unfortunately. The last indoor Cycling track was built about ten or fifteen years ago in St. Petersburg on the money of the famous Russian tennis player Svetlana Kuznetsova for his father-a coach of cyclists. Kind of a long time there are plans to renovate the outdoor cycle track in Tula. When the still wanted in Samara build an indoor track. In Russia, Cycling is not a very popular sport, and he mostly focused on road racing. I recommend reading this article for 2014. Since then, nothing has changed dramatically.



> *Long-term Cycling tracks in Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus comment from this article:



> bulabavarskiy
> 12 Feb 2014 22:41 | Registration: 26.01.2010
> 
> I certainly can understand, but so right to ignore built cycle track LOKOSPHINX , in St. Petersburg, which already held the European championship, and recently redid the fabric of Siberian larch seems to be. Author fail))))))))
> ...


+++


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Sports complex "White well", Voronezh*

Photo:https://vk.com/sportkompleksbk


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* Petrovsky stadium, St. Petersburg *

Aerial photography - instagram.com/just.magic.spb.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*Volgograd stadium "Temp" - updated base for sports and recreation*

Governor Andrei Bocharov inspected the reconstruction of the stadium" temp", which is the sports core of the district and is now experiencing a rebirth. For the first time in 60-year history large-scale works are carried out here. Strong traditions make this object really popular: today on the basis of the stadium there are health groups; sections on Boxing, football, chess; testing according to the standards of TRP. The changes will give a new impetus to the development of the complex, will attract more people to physical education and sports.

"No matter what time you come here, there is always a large number of people — both children and adults. And we will develop this sports core of the Krasnoarmeysky district. It is very important that Temp become a real object for sports and recreation. It is necessary to complete all the planned plans during this and next year — there are no questions on financing, all the funds have been determined," Andrei Bocharov stressed.

At the first stage of the reconstruction of the stadium "Temp" transformed the football field and the stands; the second stage provides for the construction of a sports complex with a hall for playing sports: volleyball, basketball, mini-football. The functionality of the stadium will be complemented by a basketball court, an obstacle course, a landscaped area with Parking spaces.

It should be noted that the development of children's and mass sports is one of the important directions in the work of the regional authorities. In 2014 through participation in the state programs and to attract private investment, cooperation with public organizations, local authorities and TPS in the region built and reconstructed about 200 sports and play facilities. In 2018, the reconstruction of the stadium "Harvest"continues in gorodishchensky district. Last week, the head of the region set the task of finalizing the project of reconstruction of the stadium "Tractor" in Traktorozavodsky district of Volgograd — on the site of emergency facilities will build a modern complex for mass sports and recreation of citizens. On the control of the Governor is also the issue of creating the stadium "Monolith" in Krasnooktyabrsky district of training centre athletes and integrated development of the area around the object.

Source - Region_34.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*St. Petersburg will receive a new arena for 20 thousand!*










According to "Sports Day after Day", reconstruction of SKK "Petersburg" won't be. After the study, it turned out that it is easier to break everything to the ground and build a new arena. That's what the builders will do. The capacity of the new arena will be 20 thousand people. Externally, it will remain the same as before, but inside completely change.

The deadline will remain unchanged. In 2023, St. Petersburg plans to hold matches of the world hockey championship in CCM. It is expected that in 2022 there must be a test of the game.

Recall that the CCM was opened in may 1980. In recent years, the arena is almost no sports events (even the football memorial Granatkina left from under the "roof"), and the main income brought concerts and fairs.

Last year, the CCM was transferred from Federal property to the city, and in the spring the city authorities and the SKA leadership agreed on the reconstruction of the CCM to turn it into the largest ice arena in Europe.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* 5-thousand stadium "Yenisei" August 23, 2018, Krasnoyarsk.* 

The arena is being built for the local hockey club. "Yenisei" plans to start the season in a new arena. In early September, the builders promise to fill the test ice.

Photo -  HC Yenisei .


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  HC "Dynamo: arena "Megasport" is ready to host home matches of the Moscow club in the KHL  * 

*the last two seasons Dynamo played home matches at the VTB Ice Palace arena *

The readiness of the arena " Megasport "for the home matches of the Moscow" Dynamo " in the regular season of the Continental hockey League (KHL) can be estimated as high. This was stated by Deputy General Director of the hockey club "Dynamo" Anatoly Kharchuk. 

The last two seasons Dynamo played home matches at the arena "VTB Ice Palace". The upcoming blue-white championship will start at the Megasport arena. Earlier, the General Director of the capital's club Valery Shantsev said that from January 1, 2019, Dynamo will receive guests at the new VTB Arena in Petrovsky Park, which will accommodate 11,488 spectators. 

"In" Megasport " everything is ready, there is already a final pouring of ice. Immediately after the completion of the mayor's Cup, we will be able to conduct our test rolls, training. I think everything will be done on August 27-28. On the 25th, we are holding a final meeting, it will be attended by representatives of the KHL, we will conduct tests of all systems again, " Kharchuk said. 

"I am very happy with this arena. This is the Moscow arena, the city hall heeded our request and responded quickly, were able to technically equip within the requirements and changes to the KHL regulations. We have no doubt that the arena will be well prepared, I think it will be more successful than the previous one," he added. 

According to the Deputy Director General, the bailiffs ordered the hockey club to vacate the office on Lesnaya street until September 1. "We have already found a new room [for the office], tomorrow we will begin to clarify the financial side of the issue. Most likely, we will go to the stadium Of young pioneers, because everything is convenient for us: near Petrovsky Park, Megasport arena, KHL office, and everything is very compact. With the owner I just do not know," - said Kharchuk. 

The first match in the regular season of the KHL "Dynamo "will hold on September 2 with Ufa"Salavat Yulaev". 

Photo-August 21, 2018 ( Hockey Club "Dynamo" Moscow ).


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* the team of Dmitry Alenichev "Yenisei" will play with "Luke-Energy" *

Velikie Luki will host a club from the PL, and this is a huge event for the city, and a double, hit in the 1/16 Cup of Russia, and Dmitry Alenichev will come home to the stadium which was reconstructed at his own expense!
This is a very significant and interesting event for me as a person who was born in this city and spent his childhood and youth there. It was Dmitry Alenichev who brought passion to Spartacus, and therefore the whole city drowns for Spartacus, and generations of the fan movement Red and White bows were replaced more than once.

Stadium "Express" capacity 3 021 spectators.
#bows #Enisey


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*  indoor stadium "Olympus" in the East of the capital will enter the fall  *










* roofing and finishing works at the Olimp stadium in the Eastern district are being Completed, said the head of the Moscow city construction Department Andrei Bochkarev.*

"There is also the supply and installation of equipment, landscaping of the surrounding area," said *A. Bochkarev.*

Stadium is in the area Novokosino on the street of Suzdal, opposite VL. 40.

"In addition to the indoor football arena, an administrative and household building with an area of 7.8 thousand square meters was built, which will house locker rooms and a gym, a methodical study and a medical unit," A. Bochkarev added*.*

He added that the three-storey building will also house technical, administrative facilities and a buffet.

"As previously noted by the mayor of the city *mayor*, in Moscow there are no such football fields in novokosinskaya "Olympia". Such a full indoor field will be the first in the capital. Construction of "Olympus" is carried out on the most modern technologies with the use of the latest materials that can withstand low temperatures and their differences, " – said the head of the Department.

We will remind, the former football stadium "Olymp" ceased its activities in 2012 in connection with the construction of the revolving deadlocks station, metro "Novokosino".

The city authorities promised to restore the sports facility. The new arena will be designed for training sports school "Labor reserves".


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

del


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

* reconstruction of the stadium in Krasnoyarsk*


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*SKA will build the largest hockey Palace in the world. Over 20 billion rubles*










KHL Chairman and President  *SKA *   *Gennady Timchenko*  told about the new stadium of the club

*Igor ERENKO* St. Petersburg​









The project of the new SKA stadium - the largest in the world. Photo Igor ERENKO, "SE"

*OUR AMBITIONS – ARENA 22400 LOCATIONS*​
*– "BellCentre" in Montreal, the largest hockey Palace in the world, is designed for 21288 spectators. How many spectators will your new arena be designed for?*

- We have ambitions-for 22400 seats. That was more than the Canadians. While the project is not yet ready, it is in the process, and we will decide on the capacity at the end. If suddenly someone has time to build even more – we will still increase and will be the most.

* - at the economic forum, you said that there will be a reconstruction of the CCM. And now it seems to be going to demolish?*

– This question to engineers-whether they will be able to construct 23-thousand stadium in the form of reconstruction? We started from the reconstruction, but as an engineer, I believe that it should be a completely new arena, made with modern technology, which is important. The CCM was built for the Olympics, 40 years has passed. For 40 years, technology has changed a lot, building materials. We have to use it all for the next 50, maybe 100 years.

* - What is the construction time?*

– We want to be in time by 2023, to the world Cup. I was talking to  * Rene Fasel* , President of the IIHF, we met two days ago. With such an arena, we have the potential to win the 2023 world Cup competition.

* - and when will you start building?*

- Now there is a preparation of documents. You understand that, probably, it is necessary even to change some laws city. By the height of the building, for example. But we are working closely with the leadership of St. Petersburg. Therefore, we will start the project next year.

* - is it Possible to fill such a Palace?*

– I think it will work. Maybe not all season, but in the playoffs-exactly.

* - How much will it cost?*

– I built two football stadiums-in Volgograd and Nizhny Novgorod. I'm not my own company. We spent 18 billion each. Although the state gave us only 16. I added a little bit – and there are two stadiums in the country.

* - Before sounded sum in 15 billion.*

- It's still a closed arena. Other technology. So we will focus on at least 20 billion. And even more. And it's not government funding. A private.

* - will it be club money? Not PPP?*

– From the point of view of the city-this is one story. In the end, we will give the arena to the city – in 49 years. But the project, taking into account the fact that there will be built a neighborhood with a school for 1600 seats and a kindergarten for 800 seats and sports infrastructure – we are going to build two more ice rinks there – and so it will be useful to the city. It will be another point of attraction. And the same arena-it is not only for the club. There for sure and the team will hold matches.









Chairman of the Board of Directors of CHL and President SKA Gennady TIMCHENKO (right) and Roman ROTENBERG. Photo Daria ISAEVA, "SE"

*ARE IN TALKS ABOUT JOINING THE KHL WITH THE FRENCH*​
*– coming Soon in the NHL will be introduced a hard salary cap, how do you feel about that?*

– As Chairman of the Board of Directors of the KHL answer: we have already announced our strategy. We will reduce not only the salary ceiling, but also the number of clubs. Because, unfortunately, we have a lot of clubs that do not meet the standards that we would like to see. We want to see the League strong in terms of hockey and financially stable. So we will look at the clubs and replace them. Perhaps there will be foreign clubs, now we are negotiating with the French. There is potential in the other European countries. But cutting the wage ceiling in the KHL is the right way. President at the sports Council has said that we stop spending public money on professional sports. Now we spend it on children's hockey. We have 1,500 young hockey players playing in the SKA system. We want to have a cheap and quality resource. And with such coaches as Ilya Vorobyov, we hope to make a good quality team in SKA. And inexpensive.

* - SKA last season began to reduce costs. What about it?*

Of course, we in SKA, is also reducing costs. In fact, we follow the instructions of the country's leadership. We do what needs to be done. And will continue to do. But this should not affect the level of hockey. Our hockey players get a lot of money. Salaries in the KHL are higher than in all other European leagues, and will remain higher, so we are competitive. And it will attract the same Europeans to play with us. And not just in the NHL. This is our strategic plan.

* – the French are not the most hockey nation. Why not Swedes, Czechs or Germans?*

- It's a two-way street. And it all depends on who can potentially, and who – shows interest. The French are showing interest. In this sense, we are negotiating more or less concrete. And if we talk about the future, we would like to see the Germans, because their level of hockey is growing, and they play well. I would also name Austria. And – potentially – Switzerland. But it should be clubs that could compete with the KHL teams.









Alexander MEDVEDEV (left) and Pavel DATSYUK. Photo photo.khl.ru

*WE WILL BE PREPARING FOR THE MATCH " SKA " STADIUM "ZENITH"*​
Also, the Deputy Chairman of the Board of Directors of SKA answered journalists ' questions * Alexander Medvedev* .

– Updating the team point, the backbone is preserved, – said Medvedev. – There is an old principle: the team can not be updated by more than a third to win. It's sustained. Some players went overseas, someone changed the team himself, someone as a result of the exchange, but the Foundation, the Olympic Champions, remained. This is a guarantee that the team will fight to achieve the goal. Its President announced-the third Gagarin Cup.

* Not know where Warriors?*

- I have no news of him.

* in Spring all surprised by the breakup with Sarcom. Why did you decide not to renew the cooperation?*

- Who that decided to-this history. I want to note that Oleg himself said that he wanted to relax. I saw him at the Olympians ' dinner. Looks great-lost weight, tanned. Such a specialist will not sit without work.

*– You wanted to hold the match at the stadium of "Zenit".*

– The idea is not lost. I recently spoke with Alexei Borisovich Miller. He said: "the world championship is over, start training". So we will prepare. Technologies are known. The arena's occupancy for such a match is guaranteed.

* - but probably not this season?*

- Why? We don't have to rock for long.


----------



## Good Spirit (Apr 17, 2018)

*SKA wants to overtake the NHL. Whether the Petersburg superdomes?*


_October 4, 2010. Saint-Petersburg. SKA - "Carolina" - 5:3. Stands "Ice" during the exhibition match with the NHL club. Photo Mr BEZZUBOV and Yuri KUZMIN photo.khl.ru_


_IN SKA are fighting for every fan. Photo twitter.com/hcSKA_


_ the project of the new SKA stadium - the largest in the world. Photo Igor ERENKO, "SE"_


_whether SKA new superdomes in Saint-Petersburg? Photos of HC SKA/ska.EN_

_ Saturday President  *SKA *   *Gennady Timchenko*  announced plans to build a new arena with a capacity of 22,400 spectators and a cost of 20 billion rubles _

The news about the construction in St. Petersburg of superorca a great sensation was gone. The current SKA leadership has been raising the issue of the new arena for several years. However, for the first time the President of the club Gennady Timchenko called and the approximate cost of construction, and the capacity of the stadium, and the approximate timing of its commissioning.

The fact that SKA wants its own, without any reservations, Palace-it's great. "Ice", in which the team holds home matches now, does not belong to the club, which creates known inconveniences associated with the KHL calendar and logistics.

There is confidence in one thing. The situation with the long-term construction of the football stadium in St. Petersburg will not happen again. In situations where the club itself is engaged in construction, the process is significantly accelerated - examples of football stadiums  * "Spartacus" *  and  *"Krasnodar"*  are indicative. What will be the share of public funding is difficult to understand, but SKA is definitely interested in making everything go smoothly. The same complex "Hockey city" in St. Petersburg was built quickly, looks very nice and operates successfully.

More surprised position Timchenko necessarily build the most spacious arena in the world. It sounded like a desire to wipe everyone's nose, although it would look much more logical economic justification of construction on such a scale. Rooting for SKA in St. Petersburg, a fashionable occupation. Public interest is quite stable, the problem of "extra ticket" often takes place. On Saturday, the President of the club admitted that to collect more than 20 thousand spectators constantly get only in the playoffs. The maintenance of a huge Palace involves high costs. I want to believe that SKA has its own business plan. After all, now the team earns significantly less than it spends.


_ SKK "Petersburg", on the site of which it is planned to build a new ska arena. Photo Irina ZYGAR_

The desire to be the first in everything is commendable. Good or bad – everyone decides for himself. Abstracting from the economic component, we must admit that St. Petersburg was trying to get ahead of the rest of the KHL clubs in okolonauchnyh Affairs. Even if often it looks like bragging. The main thing – that the audience won. In addition to signing the stars on the banks of the Neva fight for every fan, creating a great atmosphere at the matches. Ten thousand spectators at the match of the Puchkov preseason tournament is a brilliant indicator.

Ambitions of the main SKA competitor - * CSKA* , which was going to build a modern arena, yet not moving forward even on paper. Although the club has almost the same financial capabilities and impressive administrative resources. In the meantime, CSKA bought the already built stadium. Moving to the Park of legends is a great opportunity to become the number one club in the capital not only for sports results.

In past seasons same empty stands were nightmare nightmare for SKA, but inevitable reality for CSKA. In this regard, the club from St. Petersburg could (and continues to) look down on the main opponent.

Spend money with sense and talk, too, need to be able. Here SKA ahead, perhaps all the clubs in the KHL. And, perhaps, Timchenko's aspiration will bring much more benefit for club, the city and our hockey, than it seems now.


----------



## SuCumaethor (Sep 10, 2009)

No why did Good Spirit got banned? He had such good updates!


----------



## Sheppard Fiddler (Nov 25, 2009)

SuCumaethor said:


> No why did Good Spirit got banned? He had such good updates!


Wow, they were posting between 40-50 updates across the site daily. Can't comment on the posts in Russian but on this thread they were a one man update machine.


----------



## xstratus (Dec 9, 2012)

Friends, many ask about the project of the roof at the stadium in Cherkizovo, which I stated some time ago. I hasten to share the news.

Now we have completed the calculations and preliminary design for the reconstruction of the stadium.


----------



## xstratus (Dec 9, 2012)

Lokomotiv stadium Moscow reconstruction ! After additional expertise and a thorough examination of existing structures, a mathematical model was built, which showed that the option with the angular position of the supports seems optimal.
⠀
On the basis of the adopted approach to the engineering solution for the roof, several options for the design of new facades were developed. How do you? Which one did you like more? https://www.instagram.com/ilgerkus//IGM]











































/embed/" width="612" height="710" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">


----------



## WC 2018 (Apr 30, 2018)

Upcoming arenas:

*Saint Petersburg (20,000) - HC SKA Saint Petersburg










Yekaterinburg (12,500) - HC Avtomobilist Yekaterinburg










Omsk (12,000) - HC Avangard Omsk










Nizhny Novgorod (12,000) - HC Torpedo Nizhny Novgorod










Novosibirsk (10,500) - HC Sibir Novosibirsk










Belgorod (10,000) - VC Belogorie








*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The new arena in Belgorod for volleyball club "Belgorie" shall open in 2021:













































https://vk.com/autobelgorod?w=wall-7265151_1901711


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good Spirit said:


> *  HC "Dynamo: arena "Megasport" is ready to host home matches of the Moscow club in the KHL  *
> 
> *the last two seasons Dynamo played home matches at the VTB Ice Palace arena *
> 
> ...


Doesn't Dynamo Moscow already have a new arena as part of that VTB Arena project that has both a football stadium attached to an indoor arena? Why are they moving to a new arena?


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

GreenHornet553 said:


> Doesn't Dynamo Moscow already have a new arena as part of that VTB Arena project that has both a football stadium attached to an indoor arena? Why are they moving to a new arena?


Maybe you should read the article and not just the headline.


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

@Avangard

I did and I still didn't get it. But thank you for your condescending comment all the same.


----------

